# MELBOURNE | Projects & Construction



## el palmesano

OMG! every project in Melbounre seem awersome!! great projects!!


----------



## LoveAgent.

Great city, great projects :applause:


----------



## Jack Daniel

Update photos taken by fellow skyscrapercity forumers

*Upper West Side*
















By Melbournee12
*Habitat*








Erektion








GlennWilson
*RMIT*








Originally posted by Grollo
*700 Bourke, Docklands*








GlennWilson


----------



## el palmesano

wow!! great!


----------



## Jack Daniel

Tiara








By GlennWilson Ozscrapers
50 Albert and Albert Tower 
























By Redden Ozscrapers








By Erektion Ozscrapers
The Quays 








By Melburn21 Ozscrapers


----------



## Jack Daniel

William Street








By Redden


----------



## Jack Daniel

Sunday (The white and red building on the left)








Sunday plus Mainpoint (The building on the right)








By melbournee12 skyscrapercity


----------



## Jack Daniel

Array








GlennWilson (ozscrapers)


----------



## el palmesano

^^ beautiful place!


----------



## Jack Daniel

Exo Docklands








GlennWilson








Melbournee12
Wrap Southbank








Melbournee12


----------



## Yardmaster

Jack Daniel said:


> Melbourne
> 
> *Powerstation Site - (Concept / 3 towers) *
> Powerstation currently under demolition with towers currently under the approval formalities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Age site (Concept)*
> Headquarters of Fairfax which are set to be redveloped once their new HQ is complete at Batman's Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Myer Redevelopment*
> To take place over the next year with Myer refurbishing floors and is set to be completed by X-mas 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *David Jones $80m refurb:*
> 
> 
> New glass facade as well as expanded space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *World Trade Centre Reno U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> Also there is a 50F+ mixed use tower at 350 William Street, 2 30F + towers on Little Lonsdale Street a new tower at 80 Collins Street and a 55F Residential tower on Elizabeth Street that we have not yet seen renders for.
> 
> 
> *NORTH OF CBD*
> 
> *30 A'Bekket St tower - 32F 103m U/C*
> Apartment tower containing 206 Apartments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CUB Development (Approved)*
> 6 towers ft the 281m (302m AHD) tower with possible architectural feature topping 300m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMIT Design Hub 8F
> An innovative design which will provide a light show for those walking past through its changing glass cylinders following the sun during the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zen Apartments - 193m Apartment tower (Approved)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *212 Victoria St - 12F tower*
> 
> 
> 
> *198 Berkely Street U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *33 Mackenzie St 15 storeys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EAST OF CBD*
> 
> *One East Melbourne U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rectangular Stadium (Olympic Park) U/C*
> 31,000 seats with potential to be upped to 50,000 in future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Federation Square East Concept (Peddle Thorpe)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOUTH YARRA*
> 
> *The Capitol (Fun Factory Site) 6L Office and 38F Residential Tower *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whitely U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9 Yarra/ & Yarra U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Olsen U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chapel Street *
> Possible redesign shorter due to complaints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *670 Chapel Street 25F 125m + Mast*
> Refused by the Stonnington Council, possible amendments taking place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOUTHBANK/ SOUTH MELBOURNE*
> 
> *28 Office Tower -103m U/C*
> Third tower in the Freshwater Place development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SouthbankOne - 43F approx 123m U/C*
> Apartment building beng developed by Central Equity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vue Grande - 107m U/C*
> Apartment building beng developed by Central Equity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *109 Clarendon - 34F/106m U/C*
> Apartment building by FDP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crown Tower 3 - Approx. 100m*
> On completion will be Australia's largest hotel with over 600 rooms U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prima Tower - 226m (Approved)*
> May be redesigned due to news a Trump Tower license had been applyed for for the tower. Expected to begin 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Triptych Apartments 90m (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrap Hotel 41F/130m*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Banks Apartments 41F/130m (Approved)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Former Channel 7 Site Apartments*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *46-50 Haig Street - 33F*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ELM Apartments*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Arts Boulevard Proposed*
> A boulevard to link up all of Melbourne's art precint through one large walkway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamar Hall Redevelopment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other projects include the $600m project proposed by an Indian developer, a mini Eureka Tower by FKP and a new tower atop Crazy John's HQ
> 
> 
> *SOUTH WHARF*
> 
> *South Wharf Promenade*
> Including office tower and continuation of Southbank promenade with restaurants U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *South Wharf Office Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convention Centre U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ST. KILDA ROAD*
> 
> *Rhapsody - 568 St. Kilda Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *70 Queens Road:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 34 Albert Rd.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *505 St. Kilda Road (St. Kilda Rd) U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DOCKLANDS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WATERFRONT CITY @ DOCKLANDS*
> 
> *Melbourne Observation Wheel - 120m U/C*
> A New Ferris Wheel to be constructed to rival that of the London Eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Grollo
> 
> *New Costco Store*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEW QUAY @ DOCKLANDS*
> 
> *Lot 9 @ New Quay (Approved)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Low Rise Housing *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DIGITAL HARBOUR @ DOCKLANDS*
> 
> *1000 Latrobe Street *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YARRA'S EDGE @ DOCKLANDS:*
> 
> *Low Rise Housing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New, 6th Residential tower is about to be released in the coming months. 43F
> 
> 
> *VICTORIA HARBOUR @ DOCKLANDS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANZ World HQ U/C*
> Comprising of more than 100,000sqm - to beAustralia's largest office building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Montage Apartment U/C*[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Merchant*
> Low Rise tower situated behind the Dock 5 Apartment Building.
> 
> 
> 
> *Harbour Esplanade Redevelopment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *V5 30F 90m*
> New highrise residential building next door to Dock 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Myer HQ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BATMANS HILL @ DOCKLANDS*
> 
> *Media House - The Age HQ (to be constructed over rail lines) U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video
> 
> 
> *664 Collins Street*
> 6 Star Green Star rating, 47,000sqm NLA over 11-storeys. Design @ development stage
> 
> 
> 
> *717 Bourke Street U/C*
> Office tower - 17 levels Travelodge - 10 levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pedestrian Bridge and Travelodge U/C*
> New pedestrian bridge coinciding with the 717 Bourke Street Development
> 
> 
> 
> *733 Collins Street (Goods Shed Reno) *
> 
> 
> 
> *735 Collins Street (towers 4A,4B and podium for all towers currently U/C)*
> Comprising of 6 towers of mixed use including 1 tower @ 156m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lacrosse Apartments - 18F+21F tower (Approved) *
> Beginning Construction in 2009, Quest Apartments to be constructed on the North East side of Telstra Dome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bourke Street Junction (Approved) 21F+29F*
> Two office towers and one 250 room hotel to be contructed on the South East side of Telstra Dome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to come at Batman's Hill, Docklands will be the SAMA development incorporating 4 towers/1 @ 90F headlined by Architect Fosters + Partners with the other 3 all above 100m.


An interesting post to start the thread. Five years later, twelve of these- by my count- are up or almost up; and no doubt I've missed out up to a dozen more. I've counted "Northbank" as a single project. Some are still rather doubtful can't see much happening at David Jones ... and the big wheel, after much angst, due to over-heating in the sun, still isn't in operation.

Good post!


----------



## el palmesano

great projects!!!!


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Great projects!

What about that supertall proposal, thought the name was the Australia, can't find it in the list. 
I'm loving the 250 Spencer Street and 399 bourke st projects :cheers:

Is there any update from 568 Collins Street and Prima Pearl Tower?


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Bangroma-sky said:


> Great projects!
> 
> What about that supertall proposal, thought the name was the Australia, can't find it in the list.
> I'm loving the 250 Spencer Street and 399 bourke st projects :cheers:
> 
> Is there any update from 568 Collins Street and Prima Pearl Tower?


 
*SOUTHBANK > Pearl Tower > 254m / 72L / Resi*

*UPDATE 08-03:*

Core signage lights up at night.

Looks like the car parking forming is completed.



















Posted by GlennWilson


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*CBD > 568 Collins St > 68L / Resi / 224m*

*UPDATE 08-03:*



















posted by Curtain










posted by GlennWilson


----------



## Bangroma-sky

* Pearl Tower > 254m / 72L / Resi*



Artist inpresion:










posted by Melburn21


----------



## Þróndeimr

KGD's competition proposal for the redevelopment of Flinders Street Station. Anyone know who won the competition?









Illustration by Kilograph









Illustration by Kilograph









Illustration by Kilograph


----------



## tangfu_jim

Try Australia 108 the new development to go ahead near Eureka Tower

http://www.australia108.com.au/gallery/


----------



## player_1

Qualityyy!!!


----------



## mobus

>


That's awesome. The trees go well with it. Gives it a big city feel.


----------



## little universe

*Where?House in the Argus building *
the corner of La Trobe and Elizabeth streets

By *SASHIMI architecture + design*

from archidail.com



> Architects: SASHIMI architecture + design
> Location: The Argus, Melbourne, Australia
> Production Team: Sasha Hadjimouratis, Starr Guzman, Kevin Karlberg, Steve Ward, Louis McCoy
> Year: 2012
> Video: Tooth & Claw
> Photographs: Christine Francis Photography
> 
> Event Producers: Marksthespot & The City of Melbourne
> Audio Visual and Stage Producer: 4ward Productions
> Fitout Construction: Be Herbitual
> Interior Projection Mapping: Kit Webster
> Exterior Projection Mapping: Projection Teknik
> Stage Props And Visuals: Form Interactive
> 
> 
> Where?House was the Hub of Melbourne Music Week 2012, a 10 day pop-up event space held in the Argus building. The iconic yet dilapidated building on the corner of Elizabeth and La Trobe Streets was transformed into a series of spaces hosting live and electronic music, seminars and workshops, a dining hall and bars, vintage clothing, film screenings, projections and art installations.
> 
> The existing building, in its crumbling state, compelled each outcome of insertion. Each installation was governed by the constraints of the existing conditions. Balancing the integrity of the event space and safely hosting 1200 persons at any one time was challenging. Upon initial access to the site it became immediately evident that circulation was going to be one of the first most difficult issues to tackle with jumps in slab levels, unfinished floor surfaces, the requirement for stairs and no covered roof. The production team entered a decaying space and slowly began injecting new life forms.
> 
> At the event launch the building was breathing again; filled with music, art, food, light and people.
> 
> The intention to evoke the warehouse party culture of the early 90’s meant the fitout was kept to a minimal and raw industrial look. Scaffolding was a reoccurring material that was used unconventionally to create picnic table furniture and service fronts for the food vendors and main bar.
> 
> The cave-like main dance floor area came to life with projection mapping that changed daily. As the only ticketed area (apart from ticketed events in The Learning Curve – Powered by Intel), the main stage was approached by unassuming visitors.
> 
> Entering from La Trobe Street, the main stage was discovered after walking through a wide screened corridor flanked by fencing and a light installation (Image 3) created by Geordie Barker. Turning at the corridor’s corner and following the sounds of reverberating music the full impact of the warehouse space was revealed.
> 
> The first floor dining hall, bar and lounge areas were open and free to the public from 11am-11pm each day. The two temporary gantry style stairs were carefully designed to negotiate access in the existing slab void between deep steel beams and formed a pocket of space at ground level as a meeting area and designated smoking area. The stairs were inserted in the cavity void allowing people to experience the view around the two open levels and up through the giant empty space towards the sky.
> 
> The market-style first floor also hosted the SONOS Sonic Garden which was filled with plants, lounges and a herb garden. People gathered to eat and drink around the garden spaces whilst listening to live DJ’s and browsing the vintage market.
> 
> e Learning Curve (Powered by Intel) workshop space was designed based on the logo curves of event partner Intel. The room was constructed out of 3.6m high natural plywood walls which created a creative learning space nestled in the back corner of the first floor. Music seminars, presentations and workshops were hosted within the Learning Curve (Powered by Intel) which was located adjacent to the free Intel Wifi Lounge.
> 
> Where?House gave Melbournians a once in a lifetime experience to wander through the mysterious Argus Building.


----------



## xtremebytes

A projection mapping on the Tokyo station building as part of winter lighting in Tokyo.


----------



## redden

Pearl (253 metres)


host image online


screen shot in windows
redbaron_12

MY80 (173 m)


print screen windows 7
Melbourneguy

The Quays, NewQuay, Docklands


screenshot pc
redbaron_12


software screenshot
Curtain


screen capture windows


online photo storage


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Beautiful


----------



## redden

Upper West Side (sorry, NYC, the developers lacked imagination): first two of five towers, ranging up to 156 metres.


tool to take screen snapshot


windows 7 screen shot


screenshot software for windows


free image hosting
3 close-ups by SYDNEY

Victoria Point, Docklands (my shot)


photo sharing websites

Avenue Apartments (inner city suburb of South Yarra)


greenshot screen capture
redbaron_12


image upload
Melbourneguy

New offices for NAB bank are adjacent to Melbourne's 2nd largest sporting stadium (in Docklands).


upload
GlennWilson


print screen windows xp
GlennWIlson


small screenshot software


image hosting 15mb
Close up and interior by SYDNEY/Craigsydnz

Aerials by Lensaloft


software screenshot


greenshot


image hosting no account


screenshot software


screenshot on pc


free screenshot
GlennWilson


----------



## Jack Daniel

*27 little collins street*








By GlennWilson








Melbourneguy
*Tower Melbourne*








originally posted by Curtain
*127 - 141 A'Beckett St. 196m - 63 level.*








redbaron012
*Cranes*








GlennWilson








redden
*Adobe*








GlennWilson


----------



## jaysonn341

Awesome shots of Melbourne!!


----------



## ironalbo

Melbourne looks very beautiful. Thanks Australian forumers for share this pictures !!!


----------



## Master of Disguise

Your city is beautiful.......


----------



## redden

568 Collins Street (224 metres/735 feet/68 levels), currently under construction (level 12 approx.)


image hosting 10mb limit


screen cap

Vision Apartments (226 metres, 741 feet/72 levels); under construction (piling stage).


screen capture

50 Albert Road (just completed)


screen capture windows


screen capture software

Great image of Prima Pearl Tower (253 metres/830 feet) under construction, by GlennWilson. Left tower is Eureka (297 meters/974 feet), then Freshwater Place (205 metres/673 feet)., then the first of three hotel towers in the Crown Casino complex.


windows screen capture


how to do a screenshot on a pc
rorrox71


----------



## Jack Daniel

*SOUTHBANK > Queensbridge Tower > 276m / 80L / Resi*








a render by Curtain using GlennWilson's pic


----------



## redden

Abode 318 (188m/617 feet/57 levels). Progress has been a little slow, with the rather complex facade.


taking a screen shot


img
Curtain

Wrap (130m/421 feet/41 levels)


free screenshot tool
GlennWilson


screen cap
red_baron

27 Little Collins Street (Sheraton Hotel/Apartments/32 levels, 100m)


images
Curtain


screenshot utility
Curtain


----------



## Jack Daniel

DOCKLANDS | NewQuay Promenade | 411-423 Docklands Drive | 18L & 22L | 66m & 76m | Residential








Laurence Dragomir








Nicholas Harrison
http://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/do...3-docklands-drive-18l-22l-66m-76m-residential








urban Melbourne
Nicholas Harrison
http://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/do...r-esplanade-27l32l-89m104m-residential?page=1








Ryan Seychel








images courtesy Agent X Mark Baljak 
http://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/docklands-collins-square-multi-tower-office?page=1
*DOCKLANDS | 387-395 Docklands Drive | 57m | 17L | Residential*








Mark Baljak
http://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/docklands-i-720-bourke-st-medibank-i-26l








Ryan Seychell
DOCKLANDS | 6-22 Pearl River Road | 140m | 43L | Residential
http://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/docklands-6-22-pearl-river-road-140m-43l-residential
Mark Baljak
























http://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-upper-west-side-multi-tower-residential?page=1
Ryan Seychell








melburn 21 emmalouisescott6 @ instagram








redden








melburn21








GlennWilson








GlennWilson








GlennWilson


----------



## redden

Great update, Jack Daniel!

Some smaller projects in Melbourne's east end: 108 Flinders Street and Phoenix (both residential) and the AIA building (offices for the architects' association). Phoenix is Melbourne's skinniest apartment building.


free uploader
GlennWilson


20mb image hosting
Melbourneguy


screengrab
SYDNEY


print screen windows xp
redden


img host
GlennWilson

567 Collins Street (125m/410 feet/29 levels) is filling a long vacant site on Melbourne's most prestigious office street. Melbourne has very few high rise office developments underway because most corporations elect to build large campus style offices in Melbourne's booming Docklands precinct. 567 will be particularly welcome because it will hide an ugly multi-storey car park.


image hosting 10mb limit
melbourne3000

Vacant site in December, 2012

image hosting
GlennWilson 

Current progress

how to take screenshots
GlennWilson

WRAP apartment's complex summit is emerging.


how to make screen shot
GlennWilson

Plenty of colour:


free screenshot software
Curtain


----------



## redden

Residential conversion (with a possible hotel component) of an old 20 level twin tower office complex in Melbourne's court precinct: The William.


image hosting
melbournee12


image upload no compression
melburn21


greenshot screen capture
melburn21

Southbank Grand (131 metres/43 levels/ 430 feet)


upload an image
melburn21


capture software
melburn21

Melbourne's 68 level version of the NYC's Rockefeller Centre: 568 Collins Street.


print screen windows 7
Eastern37


how to do a screenshot on a pc
Curtain

Latest shot of progress on Melbourne's 72 level Pearl Tower

screencast
red_baron12

Two projects in Melbourne's centre: the twin apartment towers Melbourne Sky and Melbourne Star (41 levels/128 metres/420 feet) and 36 levels/ 116 metres/381 feet) are almost complete, and the 55 level MY80 apartments just behind.


image uploading site

Upper West Side's first two towers (on the site of an old city power station); The Age site in the foreground is close to starting a major multi-tower redevelopment.


how to take a screenshot on a pc
redbaron12

Nice shot of South Yarra (inner suburb of Melbourne)'s Avenue apartments, taken by Reuven Matalon @ Flickr (courtesy of melburne21). These apartments are going up on the banks of Melbourne's Yarra river.


imgurl


----------



## redden

The Altus (115 metres/37 levels/377 feet), 238 Harbour Esplanade, Docklands, Melbourne will start early 2014. ParkRoyal will operate the hotel component and Moull Murray are the architects.


A $300 million hotel and apartment complex to grace Docklands
By Nicola Trotman	
Tuesday, 22 October 2013
Minister for Planning Matthew Guy has announced a $300 million hotel and apartment complex in Docklands, to be known as The Altus.

Guy launched the 4.5 star hotel and apartment complex yesterday, which will be situated on the corner of Harbour Esplanade and Dudley Street.

The Altus will feature 281 guest rooms and suites, 27 serviced apartments and 299 residential apartments across 37 storeys.

“Docklands is continuing to deliver state of the art buildings that are rejuvenating the area,” says Guy.

“Once completed, The Altus will be part of a vibrant and exciting precinct in which to work, live and to visit.

“The Altus adds to a growing list of top class accommodation, dining and entertainment

venues in the Docklands, which provides access to world class sporting and music events, shopping, fine dining and recreational activities,” says Guy.

Construction is scheduled to commence in early 2014 and will create over 400 construction jobs and once completed in 2016, 150 hotel jobs.

“The Victorian Coalition Government is continuing to transform the Docklands into a waterfront destination that will be home to 20,000 residents and 60,000 workers upon completion in approximately 2025.

“Investments like the new $43 million community precinct that will feature the Docklands Library and Community Centre, Dock Square and Docklands Family Services and Boating Hub are creating a vibrant and exciting suburb.

“The $15 million Dock Square will provide 2,500 square metres of landscaped open space for residents and visitors to enjoy the outdoors and maintain active lifestyles,” says Guy.

The last remaining piece of major developable land in Docklands, a 2.5-hectare site diagonally across from Southern Cross Station, has now been contracted.

It will be developed into a $1.6 billion precinct, linking central Melbourne to Docklands.

Guy says nearly all 140 hectares of Docklands’ developable land is now contracted for development, with 50% of the land developed into the newest part of Melbourne’s CBD.


screen shot software


imgurl

Here are three great Docklands images by veteran forum member, Curtain. The Altus will be across the road from the three right hand towers.


image upload


free screenshot tool


how to use print screen

And, from Craig Francisco @ Flickr, posted by melburn21, the other end of Docklands at sunset.


free image hosting


----------



## redden

A builder (Multiplex) has just been appointed for what will be one of Melbourne's most upmarket apartment buildings: 35 Spring Street (166 metres/42 levels/545 feet). It is opposite the Treasury Gardens and just a few steps from State Parliament. Demolition of the old office block on the site starts early 2014. Renders courtesy of Curtain.


screen cap


green shot


screen capture tool

Shots of existing building by me.


free screen capture software


screen cap


screenshot utility

A couple of beautiful shots of Pearl tower, on its way to 253 metres/72 levels/830 feet. Thanks GlennWilson.


how to do a screenshot on a pc


screencast


----------



## redden

Array (41 stories/130 metres/427 feet) is the latest tower to go up in the Yarra's Edge precinct of Melbourne's Docklands.


image hosting
Grollo

Progress at August 5th


take screen shot
Redden

October 25th


pc screenshot
GlennWilson


screen shot on windows
GlennWilson


----------



## redden

Victorian Comprehensive Cancer Centre, a billion dollar project, will bring together a number of cancer treatment and research institutions. It is in Parkville, near the University of Melbourne and a large number of other medical facilities.


free screen capture


free pic


photo share


how to take screenshots


photo hosting sites
GlennWilson


free screen capture
GlennWilson


----------



## redden

Emporium is a large retail development in Melbourne's heart. It is being constructed behind the historic facade of the Lonsdale Street half of Melbourne's largest department store, Myer. Emporium, a one billion (US dollar equivalent) opens early 2014: 225 stores over 46,175 square metres (497,000 square feet).

Renders courtesy of Grollo.


free screenshot software


free upload


image hosting more than 5mb


image upload

Construction photos by GlennWilson.


snagit


online photo sharing


photo sharing sites

Latest shots of Pearl Tower (253 metres/72 levels)


how to make screen shot
rorrox71


screen shot windows
rorrox71

And a view of Melbourne from its war memorial (Shrine of Remembrance), with Melbourne's height restricted retail core in the centre and Pearl tower on the left.


image hosting 10mb limit
Mischk


----------



## redden

Pearl Tower, 254 metres, progressing:


image upload no limit
redden

An amazing image, capturing the sun on the golden crown of Melbourne's tallest (Eureka, 297 metres), as Pearl rises to the left.


screen shot windows 7
http://www.flickr.com/photos/majidp1...n/photostream/


----------



## redden

Demolition has begun on the site of Platinum apartments in Melbourne's Southbank. 53 storeys/160 metres/525 feet/435 apartments, it will have a sky lounge on the 52nd floor, with Melbourne's highest swimming pool and a seven storey vertical garden as a wrap to its car park.


upload pictures online


image upload no limit


----------



## redden

Skypark Tower, a 35 level/116metre/381 feet, apartment development has been redesigned to address setback issues with neighbouring high-rise apartments. An existing small Art Deco building has been incorporated in the colourful design. Detailed post on the UrbanMelbourne site is courtesy of Mark Baljak.
images © Kavellaris Urban Design


free upload


photo hosting


free jpeg images


----------



## Manitopiaaa

redden said:


> Skypark Tower, a 35 level/116metre/381 feet, apartment development has been redesigned to address setback issues with neighbouring high-rise apartments. An existing small Art Deco building has been incorporated in the colourful design. Detailed post on the UrbanMelbourne site is courtesy of Mark Baljak.
> images © Kavellaris Urban Design
> 
> 
> free upload
> 
> 
> photo hosting
> 
> 
> free jpeg images


uke:


----------



## redden

More details of the plans for 127-141 A'Beckett Street in central Melbourne have been posted by Ryan Seychell and Mark Baljak on the UrbanMelbourne site. A distinctive 63 level tower, with 632 apartments, it will stand 202 metres (663 feet). Architects are Elenberg Fraser, who are responsible for a growing number of major projects and proposals in Melbourne. The site was recently sold by the neighbouring Welsh Church, and currently houses a warehouse. images suite © Elenberg Fraser


free photo upload


image ru


----------



## redden

UrbanMelbourne also have details of another nearby proposal designed by Elenberg Fraser: 386-412 William Street will comprise two towers, 30 and 50 levels, 161 metres (528 feet), and contain 609 apartments and 210 hotel rooms, with the existing art deco building retained for retail. This site has permanent western views over the Flagstaff Gardens and northern views overlooking the seven hectares (17 acres) of Melbourne's Queen Victoria Market, which opened in 1878 and is a major tourist attraction. Renders posted by Peter Maltezos and Mark Baljak on UrbanMelbourne.


screen shot pc


jpg images

The site at present:


free upload pictures
redden


----------



## redden

First details of yet another major apartment project in central Melbourne have been posted by redbaron_12.



image upload no compression


----------



## 009

some very nice looking towers


except for that skypark one lol


----------



## redden

New 38 level office tower (55,000 sq. metres/592,000 sq. feet) is the one with the silver box in this image. Many forumers are unhappy with the design. Old railway goods sheds have been incorporated in the Collins Square project.


image uploading site

The site is the one with the yellow crane. (GlennWilson photos)


imagur


screenshot software


KPMG SIGNS 15 YEAR LEASE TO RELOCATE TO MELBOURNE’S LARGEST COMMERCIAL PROJECT

Big Four accounting group KPMG has signed a 15year lease at Walker Corporation’s $1.8 billion mixeduse commercial, retail and hospitality development, Collins Square, Melbourne.

The KPMG transaction is the most significant commercial leasing transaction in Australia for 2013.

KMPG will lease 27,000 square metres in the new Tower 2, Collins Square – the fourth building to be constructed at Walker’s Collins Street development.

Tower 2 comprises 55,000 square metres over 38 levels and will be the tallest tower constructed in Melbourne’s CBD in more than 10 years.

Early works for the new office tower have now commenced with final completion scheduled for late 2016. Tower 2 will provide a combination of unique accommodation office solutions, including the 11-storey ‘Sky Village’ with the high and low-rise precincts featuring winter garden atriums and vertical “spiral connections”.

Continuing with Walker Corporation’s commitment to excellence, Tower 2 will lead the market with a PCA Premium Grade design and finishes by Melbourne’s award winning architects, Hassell Studio.

Hassell was inspired by the opportunity to create a new premium landmark on Melbourne’s skyline. The building’s articulated design will provide KPMG with commanding views from every vantage point. The façade has been custom designed to provide the Sky Village with a distinctive architectural expression.

The tower has been designed to achieve a minimum 5 Star Green Star Rating and minimum 5 Star NABERS rating, with ecological water practices, light filled atriums, trigeneration, and high fresh air rates.

Collins Square continues to raise the benchmark in sustainable commercial development in Melbourne by providing tenants with premium quality, contemporary and efficient office environments coupled with large floorplates, active workspaces and a retail amenity reminiscent of Melbourne’s great laneways.

Chairman of Walker Corporation, Mr Lang Walker, said “We are delighted to sign KPMG. Their signing reinforces Collins Square as Melbourne’s leading new commercial, retail and hospitality centre, and we are receiving even greater inquiries off the back of the KPMG signing.”

“We have now completed and delivered close to 100,000 square metre of premium office, retail and entertainment space in Collins Square. Our popular Lunch Room and restaurant Bar Nacional, Mr Collins and Long Shot café are now drawing thousands of workers and residents every day, Bar Nacional was recently awarded as having one of the National Top 10 dishes of 2013 by Gourmet Traveller,” he said.

Collins Square is home to many of Melbourne’s blue chip organisations, including Marsh Mercer, Transurban, Commonwealth Bank of Australia, Sladen Legal, the Commonwealth of Australia, Global Carbon Capture and Storage Institute, Regus, Penguin Random House, and Pearson.

It is expected that the fourth tower will be home to a number of large multinational firms looking for a balance of staff amenity, public transport connections with large efficient floorplates.

With 180 metres of frontage to Collins Street, Collins Square has consolidated its position as the premier destination for this end of Collins Street, with 97 per cent of existing commercial space now leased.

More than $8.5 billion of development has now been completed in the western end of the CBD, which boasts the highest concentration of environmentally sustainable buildings in the Southern Hemisphere.

Collins Square also includes the only childcare facility in Melbourne CBD to feature a 1,000 square metre ground level, treelined playground. Kool Kidz, located in the heritage listed Clocktower has received significant interest and is set to open in early 2014 with capacity for 130 children.

A further $9 billion worth of private investment is expected by 2025, with the number of residents anticipated to nearly triple from 9,400 people today, to over 35,000 people.

Mr Walker added that a major factor in the success of the fivetower project had been Walker Corporation’s willingness to create customised solutions for every tenant looking for efficient, productive and comfortable space for staff, clients and customers.

“This point of difference underpins the negotiations we have entered into with tenants that share KPMG’s vision for a world class property solution that backs up our philosophy of providing not only top quality work spaces, but also combining top quality entertainment, cafes, restaurants, bars and retail for the people on the western side of the CBD,” he said.

Pepper Property’s Greg Smith undertook a national strategic review of KPMG’s property requirements to ensure their longterm accommodation requirements in Melbourne were met.

Collins Square has so far directly created more than 3,500 jobs, and Tower 2 will allow for the employment of a further 1,200 workers through to 201


----------



## redden

568 Collins Street (68 levels/224 metres/735 feet/588 apartments) has reached level 17.


free image hosting


imgur


how to take screenshots


----------



## redden

Pearl tower (254 metres) climbing rapidly.


imag


how to take a screen shot


image hosting sites


image search


----------



## redden

What will be one of Melbourne's most distinctive talls overcame objections from the local council and gained planning approval this week. The very thin, twisting apartment tower will be 73 levels/240 metres/787 feet and be only 12 metres (39 feet) wide at its narrowest point , with just 236 apartments. The organic shapes of its base have drawn comparisons with Barcelona's Gaudi and seem to have been inspired by a giraffe to me.


screen grab


images

Guy approves Melbourne's most 'skinny' tower* for Southbank

By Nicola Trotman	
Friday, 20 December 2013

Melbourne’s most slender tower has been approved for Southbank, measuring just 12 metres wide at its narrowest point.

Minister for planning Matthew Guy approved the tower today, which will stand 240 metres high with 73 storeys.

“Melbourne is proud to be developing some of the most innovative and advanced skyscraper designs in the world,” says Guy.

“While other skinny buildings are called ‘pencil towers’, this building displays a slender, twisting flower stem design. 54 Clarke Street has strong architectural features to ensure it embodies a slender, sophisticated style all the way from a 'webbed' foundation at ground level.

“This proposed skyscraper at 54 Clarke Street is similar to slender skyscrapers in major cities overseas, like New York’s skinny towers One Madison Park or 785 Eighth Street,” says Guy.

The tower, designed by Melbourne architectural firm BKK (Black Kosloff Knott) will feature 256 apartments and a ground-level café.

The tower follows in the footsteps of Melbourne’s first skinny building -the Phoenix building – at 108 Flinders Street.

Guy says there are six built or approved buildings in Melbourne that are taller than the 54 Clarke Street site, but none as slender.

“Melbourne's engineering, design and construction skills base provides a strong foundation for investment and highly skilled employment growth into the future.

“This is a key part of the Coalition strategy of growing the economy, and increasing jobs for our future,” says Guy.


----------



## redden

Melbourne forumers' love affair with its latest tall (the 254 metres Pearl Tower) has been fuelled by a series of beautiful photos by GlennWilson:


online photo sharing


how to screenshot on windows 7


how to screen capture


screenshot on pc


how do i print screen


jpg images


----------



## redden

redden said:


> Demolition has begun on the site of Platinum apartments in Melbourne's Southbank. 53 storeys/160 metres/525 feet/435 apartments, it will have a sky lounge on the 52nd floor, with Melbourne's highest swimming pool and a seven storey vertical garden as a wrap to its car park.
> 
> 
> upload pictures online
> 
> 
> image upload no limit


One of GlennWilson's photos of progress on Melbourne's Pearl Tower captures the site for the Platinum Tower, i.e. at the end of the street beside Pearl, between the two tallish existing buildings.


how to screenshot on windows 7


----------



## redden

The new Quays twin apartment towers in Docklands, Melbourne are distinguished by their striking use of colour and interesting features, like the black (and white) crumpled paper look of the cladding on their balconies and the "beach ball" doorway between the two towers.


photo hosting


screen shot


photo hosting


screen capture software


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ Really weird to see purple buildings. Quite unique but i'm not sure if I like it...


----------



## Maximalist

WOW I can see that Melbourne isn't afraid to put a little colour and a lot of imagination into its buildings. So many cities are fearful of putting a little whimsy onto their skylines, as if buildings have to be a dull, sombre affair in order to be taken seriously. I love the one with the multi-coloured, angled cubes. Since architects and their clients are relatively limited in their range of materials and designs (though not as much as they used to be) it would be nice if more of them used colour as a distinguishing element in their work.
_____________________________
I would consider it an act of kindness if you were to have a look at my new architecture blog: WOWchitecture.blogspot.com


----------



## mw123

Proposed and u/c in Melbourne.


funkywinders said:


> Not sure the most appropriate thread for this, but I created this image of under-construction and proposed buildings in Melbourne:


----------



## redden

A few more proposals and/or details have emerged to add to funkywinders/mw123 summary above. The most dramatic are two projects by one of Malaysia's biggest developers, UEM Sunrise:

224 LaTrobe Street, 82 levels, 268.5 metres or 880 feet, 1343 apartments. The developer states that it will be the third largest residential building in the world (by floor area). The apartments will replace a multi-level car park and is directly opposite one of Melbourne's major subway stations, which takes up the lower levels of a large shopping/entertainment mall, Melbourne Central.


application screenshot

The second project by UEM Sunrise is 9 McKenzie Street, which is on the north-east edge of Melbourne's central grid, and directly opposite the large park which surrounds Melbourne's World Heritage listed Royal Exhibition Building. The project is 35 levels, approximately 120 metres or 394 feet and will contain 388 apartments.


free picture upload

398 Elizabeth Street, just around the corner from UEM's 82 level project, is a 55 level proposal, 177 metres or 581 feet, with 465 apartments, and will add to the growing cluster of high-rise apartment developments near Melbourne's historic Queen Victoria Market. Already under construction in this area is Vision, at 500 Elizabeth Street (72 levels, 226 metres or 741 feet) and MY80 at 410 Elizabeth Street (55 levels, 173 metres or 568 feet).


online photo storage

Laurence Dragomir, of the UrbanMelbourne website, has created this render of the major proposals near the Queen Victoria Market. From left, they are Vision, 452 Elizabeth (75 levels), 450 Elizabeth Street (62 levels), 398 Elizabeth Street and 127 A'Beckett Street (63 levels). Demand for apartments in central Melbourne is strong, fuelled by population growth (Melbourne, with 4.3 million people, is growing faster (in absolute terms) than any other major Australian city) and students attending major inner city universities like Melbourne and RMIT.


free photo hosting 

A pencil thin proposal for 464 Collins Street will comprise 55 levels, 181 metres or 594 feet, and contain 185 apartments. This development is opposite the Rialto, a twin office tower complex, which at 63 levels and 251 metres or 823 feet, was Melbourne's tallest building for many years.


screenshot pc

Recent shots of some of Melbourne's biggest projects include Pearl Tower (72 levels, 254 metres or 833 feet):


green shot


how to print screen on pc
by redden

568 Collins Street (68 levels, 224 metres or 735 feet)


how to take a screenshot on a pc
by redden

New Sheraton Hotel/apartments, at 27 Little Collins Street, is nearing completion.


screen shot capture

The billion dollar Victorian Cancer Centre (by GlennWilson)


greenshot

The growing skyline of Melbourne's inner suburb of South Yarra (GlennWilson)


how to use print screen


----------



## redden

Another quality development has been proposed in central Melbourne, at 180 Russell Street. For more details, plans and renders, see the UrbanMelbourne site https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-180-russell-street-271m-70l-mixed-use but, briefly, the tower will contain 506 apartments, with 200 hotel rooms in a sky-rise section. There will be a Sky Lobby and restaurant on levels 66 and 67 of the 70 level building. As pointed out in an article by Ryan Seychell of UrbanMelbourne, there are hurdles to overcome as the existing building, the Total car park, may have heritage protection. Some may think that heritage protection for a car park is a joke, but, " (it has)been slated for heritage protection since the 1980’s with it said to encompass influences from the Japanese avante garde architecture of the 1950’s and 60’s as well as bringing to Melbourne its first taste of brutalist architecture". The building's 271 metre height (or 889 feet) also exceeds the 60 metre height limit in the relatively low rise Chinatown district. The architects have recognised the impact of the building on the area by incorporating a low rise section: "Drawing upon inspiration from the Chinese cultural tradition of landscape painting and imagery for the building’s design, architects Buchan Group have taken full advantage of the high profile location by implementing a highly activated 5 level podium. Included within the podium are food and restaurant spaces, a multi-purpose hall, Chinese gallery plus extensive bar and entertainment spaces.

At ground level the design has been carefully crafted to allow for the addition of a new civic space for the Chinatown precinct, creating a new 24/7 meeting point for the area. Included within this new space will be a “stoop” which will be placed at the intersection of Little Bourke and Russell Streets to allow for the public to sit and watch the activity of the street and public place as well as a landscaped copse and tea house". https://urbanmelbourne.info/planning/2014/03/20/planning-application-180-russell-street-melbourne


screenshot windows 7

A render from the perspective of Parliament House (of Victoria):


image upload no size limit


print screen windows

Existing building:


greenshot download


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Very nice eccentric architecture


----------



## Alphaville

redden - great collection of pics but most of those are Completed projects (some over 20 years old?) -- this thread is for current plans and proposals.


----------



## redden

Alphaville said:


> redden - great collection of pics but most of those are Completed projects (some over 20 years old?) -- this thread is for current plans and proposals.


I only posted them in response to the couple of comments about Melbourne's "strange" taste in architecture; I just wanted to make the point that Melbourne embraces "edgy" sometimes. Perhaps I was being a little defensive...


----------



## redden

A couple of GlennWilson's beautiful evening shots: MY80 almost complete, the twin tower Fulton Lane apartments on the left and 551 Swanston Street apartments on the right.


hosting images


gif uploader

Some by me


image hosting no account


image hosting over 5mb


pc screenshot


free jpeg images


image upload no size limit

551 Swanston Street apartments rising behind RMIT University's Design Hub, which is covered in moveable glass discs.


imgurl

Green walls being installed on the Medibank building in Docklands


free adult image hosting


photo sharing websites


upload a picture


image hoster

Re-construction of old wharfs on Dockland's waterfront


post image online


free photo hosting

Concavo apartments under way


picture share

Temporary cafe in Docklands


post a picture


screen capture freeware


greenshot


free image uploader


free photo upload

Scaffolding covering old Age newspaper building, as it is demolished to make way for a multi tower apartment development.


image post


----------



## zkydzy

^^ love those vertical garden


----------



## mw123

Recently opened and still under construction Emporium shopping centre in the CBD.



Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> 2014 5:22 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2014 4:21 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2014 4:23 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2014 4:24 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2014 4:26 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2014 4:23 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2014 4:27 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2014 4:28 pm by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## redden

Two recent shots of Abode 318 apartments by GlennWilson. Western views are preserved because Abode is opposite the State Library complex.


post image online


image upload no ads

Eporo Tower (44 levels/150 metres/492 feet) has sold 259 apartments out of 307, so construction should begin soon. The apartment tower sits on a 12 storey "jewel box" podium, which will contain worship and office space for the Coptic Church of Australia. Six large stained glass windows are features of the podium. An interesting footnote is that the site was occupied by a gay sauna until 2008.


image post


post img

Some more renders of Light House Melbourne apartments (67 levels/218 metres/715 feet) at 450 Elizabeth Street have been posted by Ryan Seychell. The large low rise area in the photos is the nearby historic Queen Victoria Market. Light House Melbourne is across the road from the 75 level/241 metres/791 feet green glass Victoria One apartment tower. 
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/c...beth-street-67l-218m-residential#comment-7328


screencast


imagen


adult image sharing


img

A render of Victoria One apartments, also posted by Ryan Seychell, with thanks. 
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/c...reet-75f-241m-residential?page=1#comment-7334


image hosting free

Some recent shots of Prima (Pearl) Tower, with thanks to the prolific Ryan Seychell. The first one is taken from the observation deck of Eureka Tower, Melbourne's tallest at 297 metres.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/s...reet-254m-72l-residential?page=6#comment-7393


free image hosting


image ru


free screenshot software


post images


----------



## Drunkill

The core on Pearl has topped out and the corebox has been removed. I found this image on reddit, from atop the crane on site at Pearl, stunning night views to the north east, pity it isn't a panorama.



Drunkill said:


> Top of Prime Pearl crane. Photo by melbourneinphotos on reddit.


----------



## Drunkill

Double post.


Drunkill said:


> Melbourne from the air.
> 
> Submitted to reddit by otiotori
> 
> Click for huge.


----------



## redden

464 Collins Street has been put on the market, opening up the possibility of a larger scheme than the recently approved 55 level apartment development. Here is the existing Makers Mark building, which will be incorporated in any new building, a render of the thin building posted on UrbanMelbourne and Mark Baljak's posting of an article in the Australian Financial Review on the surge in interest in the western end of Melbourne. Just one block away is the 68 level 568 Collins Street, where construction has reached level 32.


post a picture


how to take a screenshot on a pc

A potential super site by the look of it

AFR
Suleman sells down as developers circle

NICK LENAGHAN
Private investor and fresh flower mogul Sam Suleman is *divesting a $60 million Collins Street property as development activity surges along Melbourne’s main *business thoroughfare.

The 15-level office tower at 468-478 Collins Street is the third central Melbourne asset the Suleman family has put into the market in recent months amid a flurry of development-driven deals across the city.

The Collins Street building has 10,500 square metres of net lettable area, including a retail redevelopment along the street frontage.

It stands on a large 1469-square-metre plot of land at the fast-growing western end of Collins Street. Just next door to the Suleman property is the historic three-storey Makers Mark building, where a 55-level super-thin tower has been proposed.

Developer Lorenz Grollo opted to put 464-466 Collins Street to the *market this month after receiving offers, following planning approval for the $210 million office and *residential project.

Investors can now consider the neighbouring properties a potential consolidation play along the tightly held boulevard.

Already, the precinct around the Suleman property is humming with plans and projects under way.

On the opposite side of Collins Street, Mr Grollo is pressing ahead with a $100 million redevelopment of iconic Rialto Towers, which is 50 per cent held by his family.

Listed developer Mirvac has taken a prominent position in the neighbourhood, acquiring the historic Olderfleet Buildings at 477 Collins Street, where a $500 million redevelopment has been mooted.

Also nearby, super fund developer Cbus Property has control of a vast 6000-square-metre plus site, where it is working up plans for a $1 billion mixed use project on the corner of William and Collins streets.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-464-collins-street-54l-181m-mixed-use#comment-7395

568 Collins Street (by me)


upload gambar


image upload no resize


----------



## mw123

More great photos of Pearl U/C.


GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## redden

New library opened in Docklands 31.05.14.


free image upload


upload a gif


upload an image


gif image hosting


image upload no limit


upload pictures online


how to do a screen shot


pic host


uploadimage


photo sharing


picture uploading


image url upload


hosting image


how to take screenshots


photo sharing websites


free photo upload


host image


image hosting services


----------



## redden

Array apartments, Yarra's Edge, Docklands


temp image upload


post image online


screencast


pic hosting

Site for the 30 level Tower 10 of Yarra's Edge lines up with the Bourke Street axis of the City.


image hosting free


image hosting 10mb limit


how to use print screen


picture host


photo hosting sites


post a picture


img host


screen shots


----------



## redden

Prima (Pearl) tower (254 metres) has topped out.


gifs upload


hosting images


image url


screen capture


pc screenshot


image post


20mb image hosting


upload image online


image upload free


photo storage


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!


----------



## redden

Soorox has posted details of the latest project in Docklands' northern precinct, adjacent to NewQuay: Marina Tower, a $500 million development with 461 apartments and 320 hotel suites under the Four Points by Sheraton brand. Thanks also to Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne for his collection of renders from DKO Architecture, which he posted a year ago. 


how to do a screen shot


photo hosting sites

MARINA TOWER:

Overview
Address:
6-22 Pearl River Road

Project Description:
1 Block of 43 storeys
1 Block of 36 storeys
1 7-storey hotel

Total No. of Units:
269 hotel rooms and
461 residential units

Go-ahead for $500m project in Melbourne Docklands
GREG BROWN | THE AUSTRALIAN JUNE 03, 2014 12:00AM

LISTED Singaporean group Hiap Hoe has won planning approval from the Victorian government for its $500 million-plus hotel and apartment development in Melbourne’s Docklands.

The site, at 6-22 Pearl River Road, was approved last week and is likely to result in a project with 461 apartments and a hotel with 320 suites.

Starwood Hotels and Resorts Worldwide will manage the hotel under the Four Points brand, with the hotel to be named Four Points by Sheraton Melbourne Docklands.

Construction is expected to begin early next year. Hiap Hoe is already marketing the apartments in Singapore and Shanghai, as well as in Melbourne and Sydney.

The designer of the project is dKO Architecture. Its director, Koos de Keijzer, said two residential towers were planned, each with a 5 degree tilt in them. One of them would lean towards the water while the other would tilt away from it.

The towers would also be artistic with colour schemes, with one of them white with light windows and the other black with dark windows.

“It’s probably going to be the biggest sculptural tower ever built in Australia,” Mr de Keijzer said.

Hiap Hoe has bought aggressively in Australia in the past couple of years. It has a site on Lonsdale Street with potential to build a 350-room hotel and 658 apartments.

It also owns a site on Melbourne’s 206 Bourke Street, and also bought a Perth site in February for $90m.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/busi...1226940718278#

All images © DKO Architecture
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/docklands-marina-tower-6-22-pearl-river-road-140m-43l-residential


free image upload


screen capture software


forum image hosting


greenshot


how to screenshot on windows 7


adult image upload


photo hosting sites

The Marina Tower development will be just to the left of this group of buildings, which make up the NewQuay precinct. (My photo)


post a picture


----------



## redden

Approval has been given for a 39 level (120 metres/394 feet) tower with 249 apartments at 57 Haig Street in Southbank. This pocket contains several high rise towers, sandwiched between the Westgate Freeway and the massive Crown Casino/Entertainment complex on the banks of the Yarra River. Thank you to Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne for posting renders from architects, Bruce Henderson.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/southbank-57-haig-street-39l-120m-residential


image sharing sites


upload photos


adult image sharing


windows print screen


----------



## redden

Thank you to Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne who has just posted a report which virtually guarantees a go ahead with the Light House Melbourne apartments (67 levels/218 metres/715 feet), with demolition starting in October and construction next year. $240 million or 75% of apartments have been sold already.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/c...beth-street-67l-218m-residential#comment-7546


screencast


adult image sharing


image upload no compression

MARK BALJAK WROTE ON THU, 05/06/2014 - 05:44
75% sold...amazing

Hengyi eyes new ventures beyond Melbourne

LARRY SCHLESINGER 
Chinese-backed developer Hengyi Australia is looking beyond Melbourne for fresh investment opportunities, after selling $240 million worth of apartments in its latest high-rise development overlooking Queen Victoria Market.

Hengyi Australia head of marketing and development Stephen Speer told The Australian Financial Review the company was “actively looking for opportunities” and was currently considering a number of joint *ventures both in Melbourne and around Australia.

Light House, is a 69-level high-rise apartment development on the *corner of Elizabeth Street and Franklin Street in central Melbourne with an end value of $320 million. It is due for completion in early 2017.

The project is a joint venture between Hengyi and Melbourne GP-turned-developer Harold Chua.

Dr Chua acquired what is currently the Melbourne International Backpackers – a four-storey building on a 1009 square metre site – for $3.8 million in 2000 through his property investment business, Sixth Grange.

The existing backpackers will be demolished in October, with construction to begin next year.

Light House has been designed by architects Elenberg Fraser featuring an exterior luminescent shell of reflective panels.

It’s the second Australian project for Hengyi, an affiliate of China’s Shandong HYI Group, a large-scale residential and commercial developer based in the Shandong province.

Hengyi’s other Melbourne project – its first in Australia – is the 23-level residential conversion The William.

Due for completion in September, it will feature residences plus a ser*viced apartment component run by US hotel group Wyndham.

Light House features 607 units of which 75 per cent have already been sold. The contracts are worth $240 million on settlement.

Mr Speer said 120 apartments were sold following investor roadshows in Hong Kong, Singapore and Kuala Lumpur. A further batch was sold through agents in Shanghai.

There was no restriction on the number that could be sold overseas, with as many as 40 per cent *potentially owned by offshore *investors, Mr Speer said.


----------



## redden

Thank you to Ryan Seychell of UrbanMelbourne for these images of Abode 318 (57 levels/188 metres/617 feet) as it nears full height. The wavy facade is increasingly evident.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-abode-318-318-russell-st-188m-57l-residential?page=3


free image hosting


how do you print screen


adult image upload


free upload pictures


----------



## mw123

Awesome compilation by PaPa Riddlz of +100m proposed, approved and U/C in Melbourne including 22 +200m buildings.



PaPa Riddlz said:


> I've had a personal one for Melbourne for quite a while that I update as often as I can and might be worth sharing, feel free to take a look at it
> 
> I regularly look for updates here on these forums, Urban Melbourne and the Planning Ministers Permit Application and update the list to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> As I stressed on an earlier post on this thread, may not be 100% correct but I do my best.
> 
> 
> direct upload


----------



## redden

Report in the Australian Financial Review that Melbourne's first Ritz-Carlton will take up the top 15 levels of the tallest tower (85 levels/approx. 300 metres/984 feet) in the 4 tower re-development of the former "Age" newspaper site at 250 Spencer Street site. Only preliminary renders are available, as designs have not been finalised, but the tower could exceed the height of Melbourne's current tallest, Eureka, which is 297 metres. Demolition is still under way on the massive site. The "Age" building is generally near the top of the list of Melbourne's ugliest buildings, so forum members are watching progress on demolition with great satisfaction. Thanks to UrbanMelbourne for render.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-250-spencer-street-4-towers-205-300m-67-90l-residential?page=1


image hosting

Existing "Age" building (my photos).


image hosting free


image hosting 30 mb


----------



## Drunkill

Just a nice picture of the western half of the CBD from the north.


Drunkill said:


> From Lensaloft, slightly older photo as MY80 has topped out.
> https://twitter.com/Lensaloft/status/474799064907669504/photo/1


----------



## redden

First 5 shots, by GlennWilson, of 568 Collins Street (68 levels/224 metres/735 feet), which has reached level 32, and the rest by me.


image upload without registration


photo hosting


image uploading site


gifs upload


image hosting 10mb limit


picture share


image hosting


pic host


photo hosting


----------



## mw123

Eq Tower.



Drunkill said:


> Lensaloft deliver again with an interactive 360 photo of Melbourne at sunset for the EQ Tower website.
> http://www.lensaloft.com.au/Interactive_tour/EQ/EQtower.html
> 
> 
> Here is a preview image of the site:


----------



## redden

Abode 318 (57 levels/188 metres/617 feet) has topped out; thanks to GlennWilson for photos.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390911&page=55


free image hosting


imagehosting


uploading images


image hosting 30 mb


free upload


upload an image


imgur


----------



## redden

Some images of the new retractable roof being fitted to the Margaret Court Arena in the Melbourne Tennis Centre. This is the 3rd arena in the Tennis Centre to be given a roof which closes. The Tennis Centre is home to the Australian Open Tennis Championship, which is one of the world's Grand Slam tennis fixtures. Thanks to melburn21 for posting photos.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=794652&page=34


image hosting 30 mb


picture share


upload pictures

Some more images of Melbourne's main sports precinct, with the 100,000 seat MCG stadium (home to the 1956 Olympics), AAMI stadium (with the bubble roof) and the Tennis Centre.


windows print screen


adult photo sharing


----------



## redden

Twin tower apartments, Fulton Lane; photo by Mr Kiwi Fruit.


free picture upload

551 Swanston Street apartments, on an old brewery site. The bright colours form a heat map, whilst the southern facade will have balconies that form the face of an aboriginal elder. Render posted by Mr Kiwi Fruit, with additional photos by GlennWilson.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505670&page=128


pc screenshot


image hosting 12mb


image ru


----------



## timo9

Great update :applause:


----------



## Phaleo

i love Mel


----------



## Drunkill

Three big approvals today.

*SOUTHBANK > 70 Southbank Blvd - Australia 108 > 319m / mixed use *


















> http://www.news.com.au/national/vic...ilt-at-southbank/story-fnii5sms-1226966611057
> 
> MELBOURNE is set to host the southern hemisphere’s tallest building, with a 100-storey apartment tower approved for Southbank.
> 
> Australia 108 will stand at 319m — 25m higher than the Eureka Tower — and have more than 1100 units.
> 
> It is proposed by Singapore developer Aspial Corporation, which also wants to build an 83-level skyscraper in A’Beckett St, near Queen Victoria Market.
> The Napthine Government has given the green light to Australia 108 after initially approving a much higher version of the tower last year.
> 
> But the original 388m project designed by Eureka architects Fender Katsalidis had to be scaled back due to CBD flight controls.
> 
> Planning Minister Matthew Guy said the new design would no longer feature a hotel, but would provide housing choice with a mix of one-, two- and three-bedroom apartments.
> 
> “Australia 108 will be the most striking building on Melbourne’s skyline and a great example of the strength of homegrown Melbourne architecture,” he said.
> 
> The new structure will tower over Southbank.
> 
> The new structure will tower over Southbank. Source: Supplied
> 
> Also newly approved is a 75-level apartment tower at 452 Elizabeth St and a 54-storey building at 84 Queensbridge, Southbank.
> 
> Mr Guy said the three planned skyscrapers, with more than 2000 units, would involve an
> 
> $830 million investment and 5800 construction jobs.
> 
> “These new buildings will cater for those choosing to live in our exciting, vibrant CBD area, which is fast on track to be the first true 24-hour central city in Australia,” he said.
> 
> “Central Melbourne is the right place for high-density, highrise living.”



https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/c...452-472-elizabeth-street-75f-241m-residential
*CBD - North > 452-472 Elizabeth St - Victoria One > 241m / 75L / residential*


melburn21 said:


> just wanted to post the images from the previous page again...



*SOUTHBANK > 84-88 Queensbridge Street > 183m / 55L / Residential*


Dean said:


> By Rothe Lowman - 55L/295 apartments


----------



## mw123

Quite a day for Melbourne. Can't wait for all three! :cheers:


----------



## mw123

Another render of Australia 108.



Grollo said:


>


----------



## redden

Grollo also provided these details of Australia 108:

- The starburst at levels 70 and 71 that will house Melbourne’s highest and largest recreational facilities area for residents, including two infinity pools.
- Level 100 will be a penthouse apartment.
- Construction will commnece in mid 2015 and will be completed in 2019.
-The tower will cost $900 million to construct.
-led lights will be integrated into the façade of the tower.


----------



## redden

Some details and renders of the fifth tower in the Upper West Side development have been posted by Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne. It will be 51 levels/165 metres/541 feet, with 399 apartments, bringing the total number of apartments in UWS to 2,595. Photos of the first 2 towers, by craigsydnz, were posted by Mr Kiwi Fruit. Towers 3 and 4 are under construction (55 levels/170 metres and 32 levels/103 metres).
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-upper-west-side-multi-tower-residential?page=4#comment-7886


upload pic


free upload


image hosting over 5mb


image sharing


----------



## mw123

Westpac, Collins Street


----------



## redden

Conversion of twin office towers into apartments (The William) and a Wyndham Hotel is nearing completion; thank you to GlennWilson for 1st photo and SYDNEY for posting the 2nd, featuring the detail.


images upload


screen shot
MELBOURNE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

GlennWilson's nice shot of 568 Collins Street


image sharing sites

Another interesting angle by GlennWilson of a small office building going up in the air space of Southern Cross Station, with some additional web images highlighting the wavy roof of the station.


image upload no resize


image hosting gif


upload picture


upload a gif

And, finally, a series of shots posted by SYDNEY of the new Medibank building in Docklands, with its numerous garden features.


how to take screenshots


image free hosting


upload pic


greenshot


imag


----------



## redden

Prima Tower (254 metres)


free image uploading
Thank you SYDNEY


post images
Thank you GlennWilson


screen cap
Thank you Ryan Seychell (UrbanMelbourne)
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/s...eensbridge-street-254m-72l-residential?page=7


photo hosting
Thank you GlennWilson


photo upload
Eureka SkyDeck 88 City View by labtamg, on Flickr (Thank you for posting Parra 1)


free upload
Thank you for posting Mr Kiwi Fruit; Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr


----------



## redden

Vision apartments (72 levels/226 metres/741 feet) has reached ground level. Thanks to melburn21 and Mr Kiwi Fruit.


images upload


image hosting over 5mb


gif uploader

Victoria One apartments (75 levels/241 metres/791 feet), which is only a few metres from the Vision site, has opened a sales suite. Thanks to melburn21 for all the photos.


how do i print screen


photo hosting sites


upload pics


image url upload


take a screenshot

Fulton Lane twin apartment towers (89 metres and 142 metres) are also in Melbourne's North end development hot spot. Thanks to melburn21 for update.


free image host


image host

MY80 apartments (55 levels/173 metres/568 feet), a few metres from Fulton Lane and Victoria One, are virtually complete. Thanks to melburn21 (1st photo) and GlennWilson (all the rest).


free picture upload


forum image hosting


image hosting 20mb


images upload


upload image free


20mb image hosting


image hosting 10mb limit

Thanks to melburn21 for a feature on the Bouverie apartments (60 metres), which will be built on the Carlton brewery site (Swanston Square), and incorporate old bluestone walls.


image hosting no account


image hosting over 10mb


free image uploader


how to screenshot on windows 7


picture hosting


host image

Next door to the Bouverie apartments, in the same Swanston Square development, 551 Swanson Street apartments (100 metres) are making good progress. 1st photo by Mr Kiwi Fruit, with the rest by melburn21; thank you guys.


free image uploading


click image upload


image url


image hosting

And, finally, a shot of Abode 318 (57 levels/188 metres/617 feet) apartments by the wizard himself, Mr Kiwi Fruit.


screen capture


----------



## redden

Mark Baljak, of UrbanMelbourne, reports that Brookfield Multiplex has been appointed as the builder of the Queensland Investment Corporation's office/retail/hotel complex at 72-82 Collins Street. 36 and 19 levels (187 metres/614 feet and 84 metres/276 feet), it will contain a 250 room hotel, with high-end retail, possibly including Apple and Tom Ford.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-72-82-collins-street-36l19l-187m84m-officehotel#comment-8092


jpg images


image post 

One of Melbourne's skinniest apartment towers has moved closer to starting, with Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne reporting that the developer, Baracon, has named the tower, at 54-56 Clarke Street, Southbank, Elysium. Baracon's website refers to an "twist design which allows all apartments to have exposure to direct natural light". It is 74 levels/240 metres/787 feet, with its thin shape only allowing for 288 apartments. Renders suggest an interesting organic shape at street level.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/southbank-54-56-clarke-st-240m-73l-residential?page=1#comment-8102 


upload photos


free image uploading


adult photo sharing

A beautiful collection of photos of the very photogenic Prima tower (254 metres/72 levels) has been posted by rorrox71.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290421&page=156


picture host


image hosting site

Thank you to rorrox71 for this interesting long distance view of Melbourne, and to Mr Kiwi Fruit for a view up Bourke Street, and to our "eye in the sky", GlennWilson, for a couple of images of the elegant Manchester Unity building.


uploading pictures


image hosting over 10mb


image hosting over 10mb


image hosting 5mb


----------



## BrickellResidence

wow I love australian modern architecture


----------



## redden

Site clearance will obviously take a few more months, building designs have to be completed and "Further permits will be required for the individual towers when each design is finalised". Nevertheless, the Far East Consortium has developed its 5 tower Upper West Side project (across the road from The Age site) much faster than most expected: 2 complete, 2 under construction, so I'm hoping that we'll have something to celebrate sooner rather than later. It has to be a plus that Ritz-Carlton are taking 15 levels of the tallest tower.


----------



## redden

Two new sunken galleries have been created next to Melbourne's Shrine of Remembrance (its pyramidal roof was inspired by the Mausoleum of Halicarnassus, one of the Seven Ancient Wonders of the world).


upload


windows screenshot


post a picture


pic host


post a picture


upload

The Emerald apartments, as seen from the Shrine of Remembrance.


gif upload


jpg images


image hosting


upload

Prima tower, as seen from the Shrine.


images hosting


post images


photo uploading


pic upload

A number of apartment developments, around 20 levels, are underway in the inner suburb of South Yarra e.g. Ella, Alto, Central South Yarra, Yarra House and Chiara.


click image upload


image upload


photo upload


photo share

Relatively new Olsen Hotel, adjacent to the Chiara site, in South Yarra.


post a picture

Abode 318, on the left, and the colourful 551 Swanston Street (Swanston Square site), as seen from Carlton.


photo upload


upload


images upload


image host

Black plastic still covers the decorative panels which will form a giant image of an Aboriginal elder. Building on the right is RMIT's Design Hub, which has a facade made up of moveable glass discs.


hosting images

The older red brick structure is the historic Malthouse, which will become a retail centre for the Swanston Square development.


pictures upload


free photo upload

The small building on the left is the Pixel Building, which was the most energy efficient building in the world when it was completed a few years ago. It scored a perfect 105 Green Star points and 105 LEED points, generating all its own water and power on site.


screen capture tool


----------



## redden

Progress shots on the Upper West Side project by Ryan Seychell of UrbanMelbourne.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-upper-west-side-multi-tower-residential?page=4

Hudson: 147m 45 levels, 700 apartments
Madison: 156m 50 levels, 584 apartments
Midtown: 103m 32 levels, 282 apartments
Manhattan: 170m 55 levels, 630 apartments
The Fifth: 160m 52 levels, 399 apartments

First 2 photos of Midtown, then excavation progress for the tallest tower, Manhattan.


jpg images


upload pic


image hosting adult

Thank you to SYDNEY for these shots of the 2 completed towers, Hudson and Madison.


uploading images


screenshot tool


image uploader


pic host


free upload pictures


pic host

Images of the new NAB bank offices in Dockland, from the Hudson tower, taken by SYDNEY and Mr Kiwi Fruit.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=199201&page=93


windows print screen


image upload no resize


upload foto


picture share


how do i print screen


photo hosting


screen capture tool

More beautiful interior shots of the new NAB building, by SYDNEY.


image search


free photo hosting


image hoster


windows 7 print screen


screen shot on windows


uploading pictures


free upload


picture share


picture uploading


----------



## redden

Dean reports: Only about 60 apartments left for sale out of 474. Should be UC in a few months. Empire Melbourne, 55 levels/178 metres/584 feet. 


post a picture

lozza reports on 568 Collins Street (68 levels/224 metres/735 feet): About level 38 in core box. Still around 30 more floors to go for this baby. It's a real stunner close up. The detail on the glass and facade is amazing. Photo by SYDNEY; 568 Collins Street on right, Prima on left. 2nd photo by me.


upload pictures online


image url

Mirvac, developer of Yarra's Edge precinct in Melbourne's Docklands, reports that the final, 40th level of the Array Tower has been poured. Photo by GlennWilson; thank you.


pic hosting


----------



## redden

Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne has posted renders of the revised scheme for 380 Lonsdale Street: twin towers, apartments and hotel:
https://urbanmelbourne.info/plannin...persize-their-380-lonsdale-street-development

Existing use: 6 storey commercial car park
3,165sqm site
South (Lonsdale) tower: 51 levels @ 166.5 metres (546 feet)
North (Little Lonsdale) tower: 67 levels @ 217.5 metres (714 feet)
728 apartments & 312 suite hotel component: increased from initial 627 apartments
Retail, function, office space and car parking through the 7-level podium
Timothy Lane to become a connected arcade/thoroughfare
Activation of adjoining Heape Court
469 car parking spaces: reduced from 774
822 bicycle spaces
Total GFA: 109,448sqm


upload pics


how to do a screenshot on a pc


gifs upload


online photo storage


gif uploader


----------



## redden

More shots of Prima nearing completion; 1st one by Ryan Seychell of UrbanMelbourne, with the riverside Crown Casino complex in the foreground.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/s...reet-254m-72l-residential?page=7#comment-8817


image url upload

Nice 2 shots by Drunkill; 1st from the west (Prima looks its best when the setting sun turns the glass to a glowing bronze), the 2nd is a long shot from the bayside suburb of Elwood, with Prima just to the left of Melbourne's tallest, Eureka, the 3rd and 4th shots are by Lensaloft, then SYDNEY's shots of the bees decorating Eureka's podium and Mr Kiwi Fruit's shot of BHP Billiton's new glass HQ behind St Pauls Cathedral. Thanks guys.


how to screenshot on windows


image hosting 


image hosting 30 mb


free upload pictures


image hosting


how to screenshot on windows 7


----------



## Go for it

I love the way colour is being splashed around some of the new buildings Much better than the drab soviet style plain concrete boxes.


----------



## globeman

*Melbourne Skyline at Dusk Aug 21st*

Melbourne Skyline at Dusk by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## m4rcin

I like how the antennas kind of complement the church spires!


----------



## Android2000

Very cool projects in Melbourne, impressive.

It looks like Eureka Tower will remain the tallest for a while. Is there something taller being built?


----------



## Drunkill

Android2000 said:


> Very cool projects in Melbourne, impressive.
> 
> It looks like Eureka Tower will remain the tallest for a while. Is there something taller being built?


Four current proposals for 300m (Eureka is 297m) with a few probably going to get up. 

447 Collins, Proposed ~300m
70 Southbank Bvld. (Aust108), Approved 319m
250 Spencer Street, Approved envelope, 295-300m
1 Queensbridge Street, Planning, 308m (casino hotel, will probably happen)

555 Collins, previous proposal at ~420m before flight paths had it lowered to ~300 then the site was sold, could host a similar sized development.


Here is a list of our 200m+ club which are either going up or proposed for the city, you can click on the names to be taken to the project page:
https://urbanmelbourne.info/development/2014/08/20/melbournes-200-metre-club-bursting-at-the-seams


----------



## globeman

*Prima Pearl Tower Aug 24th*

Prima Pearl Tower (254m), Melbourne by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## redden

Revised proposal for 85 Spring Street apartments is taller: 46 levels/170 metres/558 feet. Renders posted by melburn21.


free image hosting


photo share

Beautiful sunset photos of Prima Tower, with its tree celebrating topping out. Thank you GlennWilson.


image hosting site


screen shot on pc

Revised design for 224 LaTrobe Street (82 levels/268.5 metres/881 feet) was posted by Mark Baljak on UrbanMelbourne.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-224-252-la-trobe-street-82l-267m-residential?page=1


free image uploading


----------



## el palmesano

wow!! great!! everithing!!


----------



## mw123

Proposal for Spencer St right next to Southern Cross station. Approx 290m and 90 stories.



















http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/9...tavern-on-spencer-street-20140904-10c98b.html


----------



## kubachrick

There are homlesses in melbourne ?


----------



## redden

kubachrick said:


> There are homlesses in melbourne ?


Yes; there is some emergency accommodation for street people, but you still see some people sleeping outside. Rents are very high and house prices are expensive compared with wages.

Thank you to Ryan Seychell and Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne for these photos of Fulton Lane apartments.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/c...lin-street-45l29l-150m107m-residential?page=3


téléchargement de photos


des photos


hebergeur dimage


image gratuite


hebergeur gratuit


hébergeur image gratuit

Plus, Prima Tower is looking good as it nears completion. Thanks again to Ryan Seychell and Mark Baljak.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/s...eensbridge-street-254m-72l-residential?page=7


hebergeur image


hébergement gratuit


hebergeur gratuit


image gratuite


hébergeur d images gratuit


image gratuite


hebergeur image


Hébergeur d'images


hébergeur d image gratuit

And a night shot by GlennWilson, with Melbourne's forest of cranes.


hébergeur d image gratuit

2 shots of 567 and 568 Collins Street, by SYDNEY, and 2 shots by GlennWilson; thank you guys.


heberger image


hebergeur image


image gratuite à télécharger


hébergeur d image gratuit


----------



## msquaredb

What color is the glass on Prima Tower? It looks blue in some shots, but almost a bronzy brown in others.


----------



## redden

msquaredb said:


> What color is the glass on Prima Tower? It looks blue in some shots, but almost a bronzy brown in others.


Yes, it completely depends on the light: cloudy days it's more blue, but, with sun, it comes alive with a golden glow. I like it best in the setting sun, when it's a reddish gold; definitely one of our best buildings.


----------



## redden

A proposal for a major commercial building on the large 447 Collins Street site looks likely to be approved, with the council just approving the public park element of the project. The building is composed of three geometric volumes, stacked on top of each other, with a height of 286 metres (938 feet). Extract from planning document and photo of existing building on the site (with the white crane) by Ryan Seychell of UrbanMelbourne, thank you.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-447-collins-street-300m-mixed-use


Télécharger des photos


heberger image

Photos of the rippling facade Abode 318 (188 metres/617 feet) nearing completion courtesy of Ryan Seychell and Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne, thank you.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-abode-318-318-russell-st-188m-57l-residential?page=5


hébergement gratuit d'images


Hébergeur d'images


hebergeur image

And an evening shot of Prima Tower by Ryan Seychell shows off its beautiful colour.


hebergeur d images


----------



## mw123

63 Exhibition Street | 67L



Grollo said:


> 63 Exhibition Street renders as posted on urbanmelbourne.info:


----------



## mw123

555 Collins Street | 305m










http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/melbourne-city-council-bends-sacrosanct-rule-to-allow-tower-over-the-yarra-20140910-10f4e1.html


----------



## kichigai

mw123 said:


> 555 Collins Street | 295m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/melbourne-city-council-bends-sacrosanct-rule-to-allow-tower-over-the-yarra-20140910-10f4e1.html


You've confused two projects there. It's easy to do, we've got a lot on the go Top render is of 555 Collins Street at 305m, bottom render is of the park attached to 447 Collins Street (295m)


----------



## mw123

^^ Cheers. I'll edit the post.


----------



## redden

2 proposals have just received government approval. The first is a 32 level/107 metres hotel/office building next to Melbourne's old Forum Theatre. As part of the deal, the developers will renovate the theatre, outside and in. Thanks to Qantas743 and Mark Baljak.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/c...street-107m-32l-mixed-use?page=1#comment-9416


Télécharger des photos

The second project to gain approval is at 97 Franklin Street (62 levels/216 metres/709 feet); an apartment development.


image a telecharger gratuitement

Thanks to GlennWilson for night shot of 567 Collins Street (left), nearing full height, and 568 Collins Street.


hébergeur d image gratuit


----------



## redden

The Conservatory apartments (37 levels/124 metres/407 feet/473 apartments) received planning approval in early September. Renders and info posted by Mark Baljak and Andrew; thank you.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-conservatory-9-23-mackenzie-street-37l-124m-residential


hebergeur gratuit


hebergeur gratuit


hébergement gratuit d'images


hébergeur d image gratuit

Gorgeous photos of Prima Tower posted by Ryan Seychell, thank you.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/s...reet-254m-72l-residential?page=8#comment-9428


Hébergeur d'images


hébergeur d image gratuit

More photos of 567 and 568 Collins Street, posted by Ryan Seychell and Mark Baljak, thank you.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-567-collins-st-29l-125m-office?page=2#comment-9426


hebergeur image


hebergement image


hebergeur dimage


hebergeur d images


hebergement d image

Melbourne's cranes by night; thank you to GlennWilson.


Hébergeur d'images

An older, but good photo, posted by samlatrobe, thank you.


heberger image

And a series of wide shots, posted by melburn21, thank you.
(not my photos - but so worth posting here from MPV - smaller versions here)


hébergeur d images gratuit


herbergeur d image


heberger une image


hébergeur image gratuit


----------



## mw123

Loving this proposal.



Grollo said:


> Highbury Melbourne:


----------



## redden

Night photo of Abode 318 (188 metres/57 levels) by GlennWilson, plus some close ups by Ryan Seychell of UrbanMelbourne, thank you.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/cbd-abode-318-318-russell-st-188m-57l-residential?page=6


hebergeur d images


hébergement gratuit


image gratuite à télécharger


hebergeur image

Another proposal for the Capitol site in suburban South Yarra (about 3 km from central Melbourne): 193.4 metres/635 feet/58 levels); renders posted by Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne. This is a much taller building than others in South Yarra, so a lot of opposition can be expected.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/south-yarra-the-capitol-241-toorak-road-58l-193m-residential


hebergeur gratuit


hébergeur d images gratuit


----------



## Go for it

Give it another 5 years when most of this latest batch of scrapers is built and Melbourne will be truly an amazing city.


----------



## Drunkill

Speaking of the 'batch' of skyscrapers... more like a bundle.


PaPa Riddlz said:


> Worth an update of the list
> 
> Just cracked 100 proposals over 100m after the latest few additions
> 
> 
> Bilder hochladen


----------



## redden

Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne reports that the distinctive "bendy" Marina Tower (43 levels/140 metres/459 feet) in Docklands is 85% sold, so looks certain to go ahead.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/d...-pearl-river-road-140m-43l-residential?page=1


photo libre


hebergement image

The latest stage of Melbourne Park (Melbourne's tennis complex, and home to the Australian Open) has seen a retractable roof added to the Margaret Court Arena, making it the third arena in the precinct to have this feature. Thank you to melburn21 for these photos; the bubble roof stadium in the background is AAMI Park, which is used for soccer and rugby matches.


hebergeur gratuit


heberger une image

Further renders of the proposal for the Capitol site in suburban Melbourne's South Yarra have been posted by Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/s...toorak-road-58l-193m-residential#comment-9657


téléchargement de photos


image gratuite


hébergeur images


----------



## Drunkill

First look at a new big tower down by the river in South Wharf as part of a planning submission. 
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/f...imer-street-233m-74l-residential#comment-9665



kichigai said:


> 233m tower for Melbourne's Fishermans Bend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/f...imer-street-233m-74l-residential#comment-9665


----------



## mw123

Render by VeniVidiConstructum of Melbourne in a few years.



VeniVidiConstructum said:


> I've been trying to do a render of Melbourne with as many proposals/under construction as possible but the list just keeps growing. I realise there are many more proposed towers which have not been included, but i've run out of time. I've decided that this picture, which was recently posted by Drunkill, (Thanks) is a good basis with which to start.
> *Melbourne Today*
> 
> 
> *555 Collins St, 447 Collins St, 224 La Trobe St, 63 Exhibition St.*
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/puvdn7]
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/pd3DRj]https://flic.kr/p/pd3DRj


https://flic.kr/p/pd3DRj


----------



## redden

Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne has posted progress shots of Platinum (53 levels/167 metres/548 feet) in Southbank, the first of two apartment towers on a large site at 245-263 City Road. A feature is a pool in the sky lounge on the penthouse level. As with many developments in Southbank, poor soil conditions mean the car park is above ground, but there will be a vertical garden wrap for the car park podium.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/southbank-platinum-245-263-city-road-46l53l-147m167m-residential


hebergeur dimage


heberger une image


hébergeur d images gratuit

Mark Baljak has posted a shot of work on the crown feature of Array (40 levels/125 metres/410 feet), on the banks of the Yarra River, in Docklands. A second photo was posted on August 27th, by Laurence Dragomir.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/d...rray-125m-40l-residential?page=2#comment-9686


hébergeur images


Hébergeur d'images

Mark Baljak also reports that the height of the two tallest towers in the four tower mixed use development proposed for 60-82 Johnson Street, in the emerging Fisherman's Bend precinct, have been increased to 58 levels.
https://urbanmelbourne.info/forum/fishermans-bend-zone-60-82-johnson-street-181m-53l-mixed-use


hebergeur image


Télécharger des photos


téléchargement de photos


image a telecharger gratuitement


----------



## swearingmonkey

Such a great Idea!
http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/s...ne-cbd-wave-pool-floated-20141109-11itpe.html


----------



## mw123

568 Collins Street | 224m | 68L



redden said:


> image sharing sites
> 
> 
> free picture upload
> 
> 
> picture upload sites
> 
> 
> post a picture


----------



## mw123

--


GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

Prima Tower 254m is Topped Out and near completion



Vision Tower, 226m is on its way up










Construction is set to begin on the 10th of Jan for Victoria One, 241m










568 Collins, 224m reaching new heights west of King street












New renders released of the 308m Queensbridge Tower










A possible new 280m+ building for Southbank



134-160 Spencer Street from Bourke Street



The current, up-to-date list of all proposals, App, demo and UC buildings over 100m


----------



## mw123

--


redden said:


> Fulton Lane (141m)
> 
> 
> upload a gif
> 
> The Carlson (109m), Latrobe Tower (137m), right next door, which has just started, will cover Carlson's blank wall.
> 
> 
> free image host
> 
> 
> host image
> 
> The Trillium (115m) has just started.
> 
> 
> temp image upload
> 
> Midtown (111m, Upper West Side's 3rd tower) not far off completion.
> 
> 
> photo uploading websites
> 
> Concavo (100m), in Victoria Harbour, Docklands.
> 
> 
> screen shots
> 
> 
> free picture hosting
> 
> Southbank Grande (131m)
> 
> 
> adult picture hosting
> 
> Collins Square, Tower 5 (111m, office)
> 
> 
> adult photo sharing
> 
> 567 Collins Street (125m, office). The tall one is 568 Collins.
> 
> 
> free image hosting
> 
> 
> image upload no limit
> 
> Array (125m), Yarra's Edge, Docklands
> 
> 
> image free hosting
> 
> 
> image upload no resize
> 
> 
> picture uploader
> 
> Forge (110m), Yarra's Edge, Docklands has just started. Thanks to PaPa Riddlz for posting render.
> 
> 
> free image host
> 
> Bella Southbank (105m). That's Bella on the left, beside the Kingsway overpass. Thanks to Mr Kiwi Fruit and Melbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr.
> 
> 
> print screen windows xp
> 
> Opus Tower (112m), Southbank. Thanks to redbaron 012.
> 
> 
> upload pictures online
> 
> Marco Melbourne, twin tower resi, 120m and 102m, started recently.
> 
> 
> screenshot windows 7
> 
> 888 Collins Street, Victoria Harbour, Docklands (125m)
> 
> 
> windows 7 print screen
> 
> Eporo Tower (147m) has just started
> 
> 
> image hosting free
> 
> A couple of Central Equity towers, Melbourne One (144m) and Australis (145m) are also underway, opposite Upper West Side.


----------



## mw123

List by Papa Riddlz


PaPa Riddlz said:


> List update
> 
> A bit of movement here and there in terms of status and I corrected some of the heights to 'approximate' where they aren't properly known yet.
> 
> Tell me if anything's incorrect


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

380 Lonsdale Street has been approved, the first 200m approval by the new Planning minister.










Detailed plans for 555 Collins street have finally been made available.

At 300m and 91L it just managed to slip into Melbourne's supertall group:









From UM

Plans have also been lodged for 295 City road sitting at 261m:









From UM

The current up-to-date list of Melbourne's proposals and UC over 100m









Made by me


----------



## redden

PaPa Riddlz has posted some more renders of the just approved 380 Lonsdale Street twin tower development (67 levels/217 metres/712 feet and 51 levels/166 metres/545 feet). The towers will contain more than 1,000 dwellings (440 two-bedroom apartments, 288 one-bedroom apartments and 312 hotel rooms) and will have a new laneway (Timothy) connecting Lonsdale and Little Lonsdale Street. As reported by The Age newspaper, the project will replace an ageing 1984 carpark and office development.


image upload with preview


image uploader


image upload no limit

The rear of the development, on Little Lonsdale Street.


free upload image

The design of a new 82 level hotel/apartment tower in Melbourne's Southbank is being refined. The project will be the 4th hotel for the massive Crown Casino and Entertainment complex on the banks of the Yarra River, opposite the central business district. At more than 200,000 square metres (2.15 million square feet), the building will be one of Melbourne's biggest, adding to the existing 510,000 square metres (5.5 million square feet) Crown complex. The developer is seeking approval for a skybridge over Queensbridge Street to connect the new hotel to the main complex, with the Melbourne City Council likely to oppose any such application.

This is the current design of the project. Thanks to Grollo for posting the render.


forum image hosting

Work has just begun on another PDS Group project in the inner city suburb of South Yarra. 661 Chapel Street is a 30 level residential tower and sits behind the prestigious Melbourne High School.


image post


upload a gif

Three shots of of the 68 level 568 Collins Street. Thank you to mobus for the first, and oh yes melbourne for the last two.


img host


pic host


free image hosting


----------



## redden

An updated render of the Queensbridge Tower has been posted by PaPa Riddlz, thank you, and the height is given as 308 metres or 1,010 feet.


post a picture

Construction update of Vision tower (226 metres, 741 feet), with its first glass.


upload photo


----------



## I(L)WTC

Some reason for the blocks in the first floors?


----------



## redden

I(L)WTC said:


> Some reason for the blocks in the first floors?


If you mean the car parking podium, this is a low point in the Melbourne central business district (a creek flowed down the course of Elizabeth Street to the Yarra River), so is subject to flooding. The podium looks ugly in the render, so we can only hope it looks a little better in reality. The developer, Brady, is not noted for high quality buildings. The green building in the second render has just started construction (Victoria One apartments/75 levels/241 metres/791 feet).


image upload


image uploading

Brady recently completed twin apartment towers, which are not too bad, but then there is this dreary Brady Hotel.


imgurl


upload an image

And a nice panorama to help you forget the Brady Hotel.


uploading pictures
Originally Posted by Drunkill View Post
And from a blimp this morning, taken by the pilot, via reddit
http://imgur.com/a/FuDbk


----------



## redden

134 to 160 Spencer Street has been reduced from 89 levels to 78 levels, according to a post by PaPa Riddlz, who I also thank for the renders. The height reduction is related to overshadowing of the Yarra River. The original height was 285 metres, with the revised height not available yet, but will still be well above 200 metres. The site, directly opposite Southern Cross Station, is currently occupied by a single level tavern, after being derelict for many years.


upload png


upload image online


image post

A couple of night shots by GlennWilson, thank you. The first is of M Docklands apartments going up beside Etihad Stadium. The second shot is of the 100 metre Concavo apartments in Victoria Harbour, Docklands.


upload images free


gifs upload

I don't think I have posted this great angle on the 145 metre Collins Square, Tower 5 office development, taken by Oriolus, thank you. The long low building is an historic railway goods shed, which has been converted to office space.


pic host

PaPa Riddlz has posted renders of a 145 metre office proposal on land owned by the Wesley Church in Lonsdale Street, thank you.


adult image upload


upload gif from url


upload a picture


----------



## redden

Eporo Tower, a 43 level tower at 279 Latrobe Street, now has a crane. Eporo has 307 apartments over 33 levels atop a "jewel box" podium containing ground floor retail/cafes, a worship and office space for the Coptic Church of Australia and car parking.


upload images free


free pic
Thank you A-brain


image hosting no register

March 1st shot of site. Thank you Mr Kiwi Fruit. Eporo Tower by craigsydnz, on Flickr


photo share

A lovely older shot of Prima Tower still under construction. Thank you mobus for posting.
IMG_6980 - My stomping ground by Peter ZZZ, on Flickr


image hosting

A more recent Lensaloft shot of Prima Tower behind Albert Park Lake. The Australian Formula 1 Grand Prix is being held this weekend on a track which goes around this lake. Thank you to Drunkill for posting.


screengrab


----------



## redden

Good news on one of Melbourne's slimmest and most dramatic towers, Elysium (73 levels/240 metres/787 feet) by Qantas 743. The site is in Southbank, just a block from the Crown Casino/Entertainment complex.

"Update on this one in case anyone has been wondering:

Caught up with someone late last week whose involved in this project.

It's still definitely going ahead with marketing due to begin later this year. Early registration has been "positive"."

The project received planning approval in December 2013, but there has been little progress since.


free photo hosting
Thanks melburn21.

Thanks PaPa Riddlz for the next 2 renders.


adult image


click image upload


print screen
Thanks silver mb.

Good news also from PaPa Riddlz on one of Melbourne's largest projects, at 250 Spencer Street, which is a massive site that was originally home to the offices and printing works of "The Age" newspaper. This will contain Melbourne's first Ritz Carlton hotel.

"As predicted, sales launch incoming

Called "West Side Place" seems they like this whole New York theme.

4 Towers between 62 and 79 levels, 2600 apartments and 250 hotel rooms."


gifs upload


----------



## redden

One of Melbourne's tallest apartment projects took a major step forward yesterday, with the announcement that a builder, Probuild, has been appointed. Aurora Melbourne Central will be 88 levels/271 metres (actually 270.82)/889 feet, with 941 apartments and 250 serviced apartments plus office and retail space in the podium. Work is expected to begin in June, once all project details have been finalized. The major multi level car park on the site will have to be demolished. As this map posted by Oriolus shows, this will be the 5th building over 200 metres under construction within a 200 metres radius in Melbourne's booming northern precinct, with a 6th (181 metres, Empire Melbourne) also under way. A render by Laurence Dragomir of UrbanMelbourne puts them all in perspective. Four of the six are already under construction, with demolition under way on the Light House apartments site.


20mb image hosting


upload pic

Thank you to Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne for next two renders.


post image


picture upload

Thank you to SYDNEY and Mr Kiwi Fruit for next 2 shots, plus photos of the car park currently occupying the site.


image hosting


image upload


images upload

Rear of site, on Little Latrobe Street.


pictures upload

An older render of Aurora, posted by PaPa Riddlz, gives a good perspective of the building in context on Latrobe Street, with the 211 metres Melbourne Central office tower opposite.


image url

Thanks to PaPa Riddlz for posting the report in the Herald Sun newspaper. The article incorrectly gives the height as 286 metres, which doesn't allow for the site elevation.

Work to start on new 92-storey mega tower in central Melbourne



WORK on one of the nation’s tallest buildings is due to start soon in Melbourne.

Probuild Constructions has been chosen to erect the 92-storey Aurora Melbourne Central tower planned for La Trobe St.

About 95 per cent of units have been sold for the skyscraper, which will feature 941 residential apartments, 250 serviced units, shops and offices.

Aurora will also have an underground link to the Melbourne Central, Emporium, Myer and David Jones retail precincts.

The tower will be 286m high, Australia’s third tallest after Eureka (297m) and Gold Coast’s Q1 (323m).

However, the proposed Australia 108 apartment tower in Southbank will be 317m high.

Anwar Syahrin Abdul Ajib, CEO of Malaysian developer UEM Sunrise Berhad, said talks would be held with Probuild over the next few months to work out design and contract details.

“We target to commence site works by June 2015,” he said.

Probuild group managing director Simon Gray said: “We are thrilled by the opportunity to hit the ground running on this truly iconic project.”

One-bedroom units cost from $394,500.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vic...-1227264746761
__________________


----------



## Zollern

I'd like to backtrack quickly and say thanks to *redden* for posting the pic of the South Melbourne Town Hall at *post 318*. 

It's the first time I've seen this building and - wow! fabulous! - it's yet another example of the magnificant civic architecture that is a signature of the mid to late Victorian era. I doubt if too many contemporary civic monuments will hold the same allure 120-plus years down the track. From "lowly" Bourke St Public School here in Surry Hills (Sydney) to the grand Sydney GPO to Maryborough's grandiose railway station to the stately South Melbourne Town Hall and all the court houses, post offices, police stations, hospitals etc etc in between. There's something special about the civic architecture of that era; apart from the grand and imposing nature of the larger structures, they are a testament to the sense of unapologetic civic pride that people had in their public buildings, something which is rarely encountered today. 

small version of the image posted by redden at #318.
It appears that the architect(s) were members of the "_the taller the better_" school.


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

Whitehorse Towers, set to become Melbourne's second tallest suburban skyscraper has been approved.

Consists of two towers measuring 119 and 85m in height

Located in the growing suburb of Box Hill, an activity district set to become a major suburban hub for development over the coming decades.


From Urban Melbourne


----------



## redden

Laurence Dragomir, of UrbanMelbourne, reports some more details of the West Side Place approved development, with 4 towers and more than 2,500 apartments at 250 Spencer Street. Melbourne's first Ritz Carlton hotel, with 250 rooms, will take up the top 15 levels of a 79 level tower, with around 750 apartments contained in the lower levels. There will be a sky lobby check in for what will be Australia's highest hotel. A second 260 room 3 to 4 star hotel will be contained in the podium and lower levels of Tower 3, which is expected to be 62 levels and approx. 210 metres (689 feet). A final height for the 79 level tower has not been announced, but it should be in the 260 to 280 metres range, with a glass lantern summit, as shown in this render posted by Grollo.


upload foto

Demolition and clearance of the massive site has been completed. Thank you to Ryan Seychell of UrbanMelbourne for these shots.


upload a gif


image hosting 10mb limit

Construction is expected to begin in early 2016, as the 5 tower Upper West Side development on the other side of Lonsdale Street nears completion.

First photo by red baron 12, thank you, and second is mine.


free image upload


upload image


----------



## redden

Big day for Melbourne, with demolition under way on the site of her new tallest, Australia 108 (100 levels/319 metres/1047 feet). shadow bunga reports demolition is scheduled for completion in May, and, with very strong sales of the 1,105 apartments, we are looking for ward to an early construction start.


post a picture


image hosting over 10mb


free photo hosting

Melbourne's thinnest skyscraper, at only 11 metres wide, will be Collins House at 464-466 Collins Street (57 levels/195 metres/640 feet/apartments). Makers Mark, a heritage building which is currently a book shop, will be retained. 


how to take a screenshot on a pc


how do you print screen


imagen


capture screen


gif image hosting
Thanks to walkingmelbourne for images of existing building.

A smaller apartment building, Phoenix, on a similar narrow site, was completed recently on Flinders Street, in the east end of the City.


image hosting more than 5mb


picture upload sites


screenshot software


upload a picture
Thanks to SYDNEY and melburn21 for images.

The core box of 568 Collins Street (68 levels/224 metres/735 feet) has been removed.


upload picture


screenshot on pc


image hosting


jpg images
Thanks GlennWilson.

Steady progress on the $1 billion dollar Victorian Comprehensive Cancer Centre, in Melbourne's Parkville medical precinct.


imagur


photo uploading


photo hosting


hosting images


greenshot

Overhead walkways connect the cancer centre to an expanded Royal Melbourne Hospital, enabling it to share some facilities.


image uploader

Vision Tower (72 levels/226 metres/741 feet), which is just down Elizabeth Street, from the cancer centre.


screen grab


image hosting

Thanks to Ryan Seychell and Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne for following images of Vision.


adult picture hosting


photo sharing websites


20mb image hosting

EQ Tower (63 levels/203 metres/666 feet), close to Vision, is making rapid progress.


image url


upload image


jpg images

Demolition is well under way on the site of the Light House apartments (67 levels/218 metres/715 feet), in Elizabeth Street.


free upload pictures


click image upload


image uploading

Work has begun on the high rise section above Platinum's podium, in Southbank. Thanks to worzil for photo (Platinum is the building site on the left of the photo). 46 levels/147 metres/482 feet.


upload img

Platinum is on the left in the render.


windows 7 print screen


----------



## redden

Thank you to Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne for a typically comprehensive post on the Brady Group's latest proposal, 280 Queen Street, which will be 80 levels/254.62 metres/835 feet. The building will be very prominent on Melbourne's skyline, as it sits on a hill in Melbourne's courts precinct. There will be 589 apartments, with some office space in the podium. The Brady Group are quoted as keen to get this project going, as their current major project, Vision apartments (72 levels/226 metres/741 feet) is well under way.
https://urban.melbourne/planning/2015/03/30/planning-application-280-queen-street-melbourne


image upload


how to take a screen shot


image hosting over 10mb


print screen windows 7


screen capture windows


screen shot windows

Mark Baljak has also posted a spread on the new Green Chemical Futures building, designed by Lyons Architecture, in Monash University's Clayton campus.
https://urban.melbourne/design/2015/03/31/green-chemical-futures-another-lyons-marvel


host image


image hosting 5mb


image uploader


free upload image

Thank you for another great shot of progress on the Platinum tower in Melbourne's Southbank (46 levels/147 metres/482 feet), taken from worzil's eyrie in the new Prima tower.


free photo upload

Progress on the Bouverie Apartments, part of the Swanston Square development on the old CUB brewery site on the northern edge of the CBD. The bluestone facade of the old brewery has been incorporated in the project.


image hosting over 10mb


image sharing sites 


capture


upload foto

The original Malthouse is being converted into a retail section, with murals depicting the history of the site.


gifs upload


adult image

The Orbis apartments in South Melbourne continue to impress as work continues on the unusual facade.


adult photo sharing


free image hosting

Progress on the Eporo tower, in La Trobe Street (42 levels).


how to capture screen


----------



## redden

Thank you to oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr for great shots of the new Medibank building, next to Etihad Stadium, in Melbourne's Docklands.


uploading images


imgupload


how do you print screen


uploading pictures
DSC07325 by Rodders LW, on Flickr


screenshot windows 7


how do i print screen


click image upload


image upload no compression


free image uploading
Melbourne Sunrise by David Millard, on Flickr


----------



## redden

Some construction updates on Melbourne's northern hot spot, starting with a neat summary by Untitled-1 copy.jpgiujhujj by angonysartleonda, on Flickr, posted by rorrox71.


free photo hosting

Vision, with thanks to melburn21 for photos.


screengrab


image ru


host images

Victoria One, with the gantry erected this week over the adjoining building. Thanks again to melburn21.


host image


click image upload


free upload

Demolition occurring quickly on the site for Light House apartments, and thank you again melburn21.


pic upload

EQ tower, where the core box cannot be too far away. Thanks melburn21 for 1st photo, 2nd by me.


upload a picture


image post

The site for Empire Melbourne (55 levels/178 metres/584 feet), which is the shortest of the 6 towers in this small area. Empire is on the corner of Elizabeth and A'Beckett streets.


upload imagem

Nice shots of the almost completed 568 Collins Street (68 levels/224 metres/735 feet) by rorrox71, thank you.


image upload no compression


free image hosting

A lovely, slightly older, shot of 568 (on the right), from East Melbourne, by Melbourne city by Seb Ian, on Flickr, thank you.


upload an image

A fantastic panorama of Melbourne, by Melbourne from the north Aerial; © Ingrid Hendriksen Photography by Ingrid Hendriksen Photographer, on Flickr, posted by PaPa Riddlz, thank you.


free image hosting

Southbank Grande (43 levels/131 metres/430 feet)


how to screenshot on windows 7


free picture upload


upload image online free

Demolition proceeding quickly on the site of Melbourne's new tallest, Australia 108 (100 levels/319 metres/1047 feet). In the 4th shot, by me, Australia 108 will be just to the left of Melbourne's existing tallest, Eureka (297 metres).


uploading images
Thanks to worzil.


image


adult photo hosting


imgupload


how to do a screenshot on a pc


upload gifs


image hosting websites

The inner suburb of South Yarra's crane filled skyline, with the Yarra River in the foreground.


screenshot program

From the same bridge, looking to the City, with the stadium filled sports precinct in the foreground. Last weekend, 93,000 people were in the MCG stadium (with the big light towers, on the right) to see Australia play a cricket match with New Zealand.


upload png


----------



## redden

redden said:


> Plans have been submitted for a 166 metres/545 feet office building at 477 Collins Street, which will sit behind some of Melbourne's most ornate heritage buildings. Thank you Mark Baljak of UrbanMelbourne for posting images.
> 
> 
> 
> imag
> 
> 
> adult image
> 
> 
> adult photo sharing


Ryan Seychell of UrbanMelbourne reports that this one has been approved.

A Chinese businessman has paid $AUD 25,000,000 ($US 19,200,000) for a 750 square metre penthouse, which occupies the entire 100th floor of Melbourne's new tallest, Australia 108. Over 1,000 apartments out of 1,105 have been sold and demolition on the site is under way.


image hosting over 10mb


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


This is just gorgeous.


----------



## FelixMadero

amazing!!


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

^^ Here's a few more of it


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

*Elenberg Fraser design for a new 210m tower
*









*Empire Melbourne (197m) has now got its first facade panels*

from Redden









*New 145m full student accomodation tower designed by Hayball
*


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

*Central Equity tower sitting at 225m proposed for Southbank*










*Vision Tower (226m) getting closer to full height*



GlennWilson said:


>


*568 Collins Street (224m) now completed*



GlennWilson said:


>


*Two new 80m+ towers for the burgeoning South Yarra skyline*


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

*Current state of proposals and UC towers in Melbourne over 100m
*


----------



## goschio

145m student accommodation. Not bad.


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

*Southbank super-site of 6 towers up to 226m unveiled:*





*888 Collins topped out:*



GlennWilson said:


>


*Amended design for the long dormant 283 City Road proposal (193m) now back on the table*:










*The growing South Yarra metro skyline, set to add plenty of 100m+ towers in the not too distant future.*



GlennWilson said:


>


*Stunning purple glass on Eq. Tower (203m) being added*



redden said:


> free upload pictures


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

*New tower proposals from local developer central equity at 235m and 222m respectively:*

















\
*
Fishermans Bend set for another large development with 3 towers up to 154m*



*Winning design of 447 Collins Street from SHoP and Woods Bagot unveiled:*


















*
35 Spring Street*


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

*December update of Melbourne's 100m+ list*


----------



## mw123

redden said:


> Thank you to GlennWilson for this interesting shot of Southbank, with Platinum, 167m/51L, looming large. That's Kingsway which threads through the middle of the riverside Crown Complex.
> 
> 
> free image host
> 
> 
> free image host
> 
> 
> upload pic
> 
> GlennWilson's series of beautiful Upper West Side shots manage to soften the less colourful sides of the 4 towers (soon to be 5). The tallest, Manhattan, 170m/52L, is close to finish. It's amazing density for Australia. The bare site behind is West Side Place, 4 towers topping out at 270m/79L.
> 
> 
> screen capture windows 7
> 
> 
> free picture upload
> 
> 
> photo storage


--


----------



## redden

Towers over 200 metres currently under construction.

Australia 108, 317m/101L/1039 feet. The level 100 penthouse has been sold for $25 million ($US18.6 million). Piling is almost complete.


screen shots


photo sharing websites
(Thank you worzil)

Aurora Melbourne Central, 269m/84L/881 feet.


screen shot on pc


host image

Victoria One, 241m/75L/790 feet. It's the tower on the left in the construction photo.


image upload no ads


screenshot windows

Vision, 223m/72L/732 feet.


image hosting free no registration

Light House, 218m/67L/716 feet.


free image uploading


upload image free


screen capture freeware

Eq., 202m/63L/663 feet.


upload an image


image free hosting


upload image

There are 2 x 200m towers, which haven't actually started construction, but will very shortly. All apartments have been sold, builders have been appointed, so they will definitely be going ahead.

Swanston Central, 237m/71L/777 feet.


screen shot pc


print screen windows 7

Swanston Central will go up behind this blue building. The old bluestone walls were part of an old brewery, and will be retained.


image hosting 10mb limit

Collins House, 200m/61L/657 feet.


image posting

One building under construction falls just short of 200 metres.
Empire Melbourne, 197m/61m/648 feet.


images


image sharing sites


----------



## redden

Melbourne's VCCC (Victorian Comprehensive Cancer Centre) is on track to finish in June. It brings together several cancer treatment and research facilities in a massive $A1 billion ($US740 million) building. Skybridges enable it to share facilities with the Royal Melbourne Hospital.


upload img


image


image hosting


photo hosting


photo sharing


adult image upload


image upload no limit


how to screen capture


image sharing


image sharing


pic host
(thank you cloud9aerislphoto @ Instagram/melburn21)


pic upload
(thank you GlennWilson)


----------



## redden

One of Melbourne's biggest projects got the go ahead from the planning minister this week, just as the finishing touches were being added to the new sales office on site. Queens Place consists of 1600 apartments in twin 79 level towers, with one tower 249m/881 feet and the other 246m/808 feet. A 5 level podium will contain 8,000 sq.metres of office space, retail, a supermarket and child care facility. There are already 5 x 200 metre towers (plus a 197m one) under construction within two blocks of Queens Place, with a 6th about to start, so Melbourne's new northern cluster will keep forum photographers busy for some time to come. One of the new towers, Eq. (202m/663feet), is next door to the Queens Place site.


upload photo


free photo upload


image hosting services


free photo upload

This is the 202m Eq. tower, with beautiful purple glass, under construction next door to Queens Pace.


upload an image


image free hosting

In this shot by GlennWilson, Queens Place is next to Eq.'s red and white crane in the left of the photo.


image hosting no sign up

And, in another beautiful shot by GlennWilson, you can just see the red and white crane on the Eq. site in the left of the photo.


upload img

The northern end of Melbourne will be an interesting mix of soaring glass towers and the varied architecture of RMIT University.


screenshot windows 7


free image hosting


----------



## redden

Development approval has been given for 295 King Street, at 64 levels and 211m/691 feet. 440 apartments, in a shimmering iridescent glass tower which was inspired by Brancusi's "Bird in Space" sculpture. A project by the little known developer, Farinia, it remains to be seen if it actually goes ahead, given the record number of major residential towers under construction in Melbourne at present. Site flipping must be an option, now that it has approval, particularly as it was submitted before stricter building codes were introduced by the new Planning Minister.


click image upload


free image uploading


upload pictures

Progress shots of 35 Spring Street, 166m/43L/545 feet.


image hosting 10mb limit


pic host


free upload

A 4 tower, 1,000 unit residential project at 883 and 889 Collins Street, on the banks of the Yarra River, is climbing rapidly. 2 x 91m/299 feet and 2 x 73m/240 feet.


forum image hosting


free screen capture

The Altus, 115m/37L/377 feet, at 238 Harbour Esplanade, in Docklands will start construction in April. The first 18 levels will be a 266 room Parkroyal hotel, topped by 331 apartments.


adult photo sharing


screen grab


----------



## FelixMadero

much of them are tacky weird but much are pretty amazing.


----------



## mw123

Awesome video for Queen's place.

159293313


----------



## redden

A-brain posted some screen shots from the twin tower Queens Place video, which was posted by PaPa Riddlz. This project looks like going ahead sooner than we expected. Qantas743 and db2 report that sales of the 1st tower (approx. 800 apartments) have already reached 70%, with construction scheduled to begin in July. The 2nd tower should start construction about a year later. This project is particularly well positioned for public transport, with two subway stations a block away and the LaTrobe Street tram running past the site. The Flagstaff Gardens are one block away and the massive Queen Victoria Market less than a 5 minute walk. Both towers will have colourful lanterns on their summit. Slightly reminiscent of New York's landmark Time Warner Centre at Columbus Circle, Queens Place will be slightly taller. 249m/246m versus 230m for Time Warner.


posted image


pic host


adult image

Another massive project, West Side Place, has its official sales launch in May, according to Qantas743. The first two, of four, towers will probably go up together, as they share a podium. These towers are the tallest, at 270m/79L/885 feet, which includes a Ritz Carlton hotel, and the shortest, at around 210m/62L/689 feet. The remaining 2 towers are expected to be around 230-240m. New renders posted by PaPa Riddlz, thank you.


image hosting


image hosting websites


free image host


upload an image


----------



## redden

Melbourne's St Kilda Road, a tree-lined boulevard, is steadily returning to its 19th Century residential roots, with apartment towers taking the place of office buildings. It is surrounded by parks and has excellent public transport, in the form of trams. The latest proposal is the awkwardly named St Boulevard, which contains 435 apartments in 3 buildings varying from 9 to 20 levels. With height restrictions in St Kilda Road, 20 levels is about the maximum permitted. The development features particularly lush landscaping, with leafy views across the playing fields of a prominent school.


free image uploading


imagen


image

The site is on the other side of the sports oval, in the centre of the photo. The large open green area at the base of the photo is Fawkner Park, with Albert Park Lake closer to the bay. Melbourne's F1 Grand Prix was held on a course around Albert Park Lake on Sunday.


upload

Another residential project close to St Boulevard is Parque, by the Malaysian group, Setia. Twin towers,ranging up to 19 levels are connected by a podium with a roof top infinity pool. 


free upload image


imagur


free picture hosting

An early shot, with the old School for the Blind in the background. Parque has been designed to take advantage of the 150 year old elms which line the driveway to the school.


free image uploading


image hoster


upload gifs


upload gif


----------



## towerpower123

Every one of these projects is unique and interesting! Some of these look like they are from a Sci-Fi movie in 2050!


----------



## redden

Thanks towerpower123. We do have some great architects working in Melbourne, but we also have plenty of boring stuff too. Still, let's focus on the interesting stuff, like Opera Melbourne, at 450 St Kilda Road, which is also in a height restricted area. It curves towards an historic, registered mansion, Airlie, which is a reminder of St Kilda Road's gracious past, and, of course, gives Opera protected views. Sold out, demolition will start shortly on the old office block on the site.


uploadimage


free photo hosting


adult photo sharing

The leafy view from in front of the Opera site.


image sharing

Opera's neighbour, Balencea apartments.


gifs upload

Another sinuous design, Shadow Play apartments, 175m/55L/574 feet, is under construction in Southbank.


image hosting sites


photo upload

It's small, but one of my favourites is Orbis, in South Melbourne.


image free hosting


upload pic


free picture upload


----------



## erbse

Those smooth and slender glassy towers, often with a rather unique design twist, are quite something, and somehow seem distinctively Melbourne.

Though I'd also like to see some classical stone, brick etc. facades for a change, that cater to the Victorian character of the city.


----------



## erbse

_...short break._


----------



## geoking66

*Banksia* | Docklands

Official website: http://www.banksianewquay.com.au

Project facts


Address: 429 Docklands Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: MAB


Architect: McBridge Charles Ryan


Residential: 118 units


Height: 69m (226ft)


Floors: 17


20 November:



redden said:


> image free hosting
> 
> 
> img upload
> 
> 
> image post



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*807-811 Warrigal Road* | Oakleigh

Project facts


Address: 807-811 Warrigal Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Viapac Australia


Architect: Rothelowman


Residential: 454 units


Retail: 2,260 sqm (24,326 s.f.)


Height: 57m (187ft)


Floors: 18


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


Renderings:


----------



## MikeVegas

That's just downright beautiful. So jealous.


----------



## geoking66

*Sky One* | Box Hill

Official website: http://skyoneboxhill.com.au

Project facts


Address: 545 Station Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Golden Age


Architect: DKO


Residential: 434 units


Height: 123m (403ft)


Floors: 36


24 November:



Drunkill said:


> Thread title needs updating, this one is now officially UC. Piling rig and excavator working onsite, looks like they started earlier this week after the display suite came down on Monday.



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*15-87 Gladstone Street* | Fishermans Bend

Project facts


Address: 15-87 Gladstone Street


Status: Approved


Developer: CEL


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 746 units


Height: 103m (338ft)


Floors: 30


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


27 November:



A-brain said:


> Three crane Monty !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the comment was made some time ago that it was I&D (Aurora) vs Form 700 (A108) ie. 'No contest'
> 
> Meanwhile the dirt is finally gone as the last bit of basement floor slab is finally poured !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car Park is coming along nicely too ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the relative pace they're going at the moment I'd say it's safer than a game of three card monte to bet on Aurora ..



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


28 November:



redden said:


> upload pictures free



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Demolition


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


28 November:



redden said:


> Don't think it counts as "Construction beginning in November", but there was a Delta machine working at the Toorak Road end of the site today.
> 
> 
> screen shots
> 
> 
> post images



Rendering:


----------



## Jack Daniel

Boom Town.



Dean said:


> www.realestate.com.au


----------



## geoking66

*Lighthouse* | CBD

Official website: http://lighthousemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 450 Elizabeth Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 607 units


Height: 218m (715ft)


Floors: 69


29 November:



redden said:


> click image upload
> 
> 
> screenshot windows 7
> 
> 
> free image hosting
> 
> 
> screen capture windows



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Avant* | CBD

Official website: https://avantmelbourne.net

Project facts


Address: 54 A'Beckett Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 463 units


Retail: 133 sqm (1,432 s.f.)


Height: 172m (564ft)


Floors: 55


29 November:



redden said:


> The pace seems to be picking up on Avant too, with what looks like the tower being formed for the northern extension of the building.
> 
> 
> free photo upload
> 
> 
> upload img
> 
> 
> image hosting free
> 
> 
> image upload no ads
> 
> 
> free photo hosting



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Village* | West Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 83 Batman Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Asian Pacific/Ironfish


Residential: 522 units


Floors: 27


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*35 Spring Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 35 Spring Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 270 units


Height: 166m (545ft)


Floors: 42


29 November:



redden said:


> image ru


----------



## Jack Daniel

The northern end.



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Whitehorse Towers* | Box Hill

Official website: http://www.asianpacificgroup.com.au/properties/whitehorse-towers

Project facts


Address: 850 Whitehorse Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Asia Pacific


Architect: Peddle Thorp


Residential: 511 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 116m, 84m (381ft, 276ft)


Floors: 36, 24


3 December:



ciaobellaxo said:


> Was in the area yesterday (Saturday) so here's the latest! Looking awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> And up the top.



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Preparatory works


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


Updating on a highly anticipated development. Per 5 November, looks as though initial works are proceeding:



redden said:


> Services diversion under way today. The bloke told me that they were disconnecting the gas at that moment. He knew that it was for a "90 storey tower" and added that he'd been working for seven years on upgrading power in the City because of the rising demand from new buildings and bigger trams. The 2nd shot is the sunken southern end of the site.
> 
> 
> images upload
> 
> 
> image sharing sites



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 153m (502ft)


Floors: 46


3 December:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Spencer* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://spencermelbourne.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 420 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Vicland


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 438 units


Height: 131m (430ft)


Floors: 38


3 December:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Mayfair* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 412 St Kilda Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Zaha Hadid/Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 158 units


Height: 64m (210ft)


Floors: 21


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


8 December:



_mark said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


10 December:



worzil said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Collins Wharf* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 909 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 321 units


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 28


12 December:



redden said:


> I think we can change the status to "u.c.". All the piling stuff is heavyweight, not promenade size, there were lots of senior looking guys in huddles and "1 Collins Wharf" is up on the gate.
> 
> photoupload



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 153m (502ft)


Floors: 46


12 December:



redden said:


> Level 10 is showing on the core, which is more noticeable from the eastern end of City Road.
> 
> 
> upload img
> 
> 
> image hosting sites



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Queensbridge* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 1 Queensbridge Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Residential: 708 units


Hotel: 388 rooms


Height: 323m (1,060ft)


Floors: 90


Renderings:


----------



## erbse

^ Additional/larger renders for the 323m Crown 



























http://www.heraldsun.com.au/subscri...94203754a1fd96992a34448ec7e&memtype=anonymous
www.architecturemedia.net


Now Melbourne could need some more stone-clad and Art-Deco-styled towers to balance the skyline and give it more depth.


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


13 December:



A-brain said:


> Another rise of both cores yesterday puts Core #1 at Level '10' and Core #2 at Level '6' (using the labeled floor numbering) ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might just see one more rise before shutdown next week but unlikely to see a full Level 1 completed.



Rendering:


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

Throw in my last update for the year

All tower proposals and constructions in metro melb over 300ft


----------



## geoking66

*Lighthouse* | CBD

Official website: http://lighthousemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 450 Elizabeth Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 607 units


Height: 218m (715ft)


Floors: 69


15 December:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*The Eastbourne* | East Melbourne

Official website: http://theeastbourne.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 300 Albert Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 275 units


Floors: 17


18 December:



redden said:


> The Dallas Brooks Hall is finally coming down. Maybe there was asbestos, because it seems to have taken a long time. I have fond memories of quite a few concerts there over the years.
> 
> 
> image upload no ads


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Eq Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 127 A'Beckett Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: ICD


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 632 units


Height: 203m (666ft)


Floors: 63


22 December:



spinnn said:


> 1.5 rows of glass to go (east side)


----------



## geoking66

*Conservatory* | CBD

Official website: http://conservatory-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 9 Mackenzie Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Cox


Residential: 473 units


Height: 124m (407ft)


Floors: 37


27 December:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*424-426 St Kilda Road* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 424-426 St Kilda Road


Status: Approved


Developer: [email protected]


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 295 units


Height: 58m (190ft)


Floors: 18


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


29 December:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Avant* | CBD

Official website: https://avantmelbourne.net

Project facts


Address: 54 A'Beckett Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 463 units


Retail: 133 sqm (1,432 s.f.)


Height: 172m (564ft)


Floors: 55


28 December:



melburn21 said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria One* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 452 Elizabeth Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Golden Age


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 629 units


Height: 246m (807ft)


Floors: 76


7 January:



Melbourneguy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Banksia* | Docklands

Official website: http://www.banksianewquay.com.au

Project facts


Address: 429 Docklands Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: MAB


Architect: McBridge Charles Ryan


Residential: 118 units


Height: 69m (226ft)


Floors: 17


9 January:



redden said:


> img host



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Site preparation


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


17 January:



redden said:


> pic hosting
> 
> 
> free upload



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*14-16 The Esplanade* | St Kilda

Project facts


Address: 14-16 The Esplanade


Status: Proposed


Developer: Barana


Architect: METIER3


Residential: 236 units


Height: 25m (82ft)


Floors: 8


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Eq Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 127 A'Beckett Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: ICD


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 632 units


Height: 203m (666ft)


Floors: 63


27 January:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria Police HQ* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 311 Spencer Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Cbus


Office: 65,000 sqm (699,654 s.f.)


Height: 174m (570ft)


Floors: 39


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 153m (502ft)


Floors: 46


14 March:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Far East


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m (886ft)


Floors: 79


15 March:



redbaron_012 said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


17 March:



redden said:


> [/url]



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Eq Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 127 A'Beckett Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: ICD


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 632 units


Height: 203m (666ft)


Floors: 63


15 March:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*The Spencer* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://spencermelbourne.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 420 Spencer Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Vicland


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 438 units


Height: 131m (430ft)


Floors: 38


15 March:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


19 March:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Conservatory* | CBD

Official website: http://conservatory-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 9 Mackenzie Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Cox


Residential: 473 units


Height: 124m (407ft)


Floors: 37


17 March:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The International* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 61 Haig Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Blue Earth


Architect: CHT


Residential: 168 units


Height: 120m (394ft)


Floors: 39


20 March:



GlennWilson said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


20 March:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Boulevard* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 601 St Kilda Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Shakespeare Group


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 435 units


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*118-148 Lonsdale Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


17 March:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Marina Tower* | Docklands

Official website: http://www.marinatowermelb.com.au

Project facts


Address: 6 Pearl River Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hiap Hoe


Architect: DKO


Residential: 425 units


Height: 140m (459ft)


Floors: 43


22 March:



crusty_pizzaman said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*661 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Official website: http://www.661chapelst.com/

Project facts


Address: 661 Chapel Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Gamuda


Architect: BDLC


Residential: 169 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 30


23 March:




redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Lighthouse* | CBD

Official website: http://lighthousemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 450 Elizabeth Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 607 units


Height: 218m (715ft)


Floors: 69


20 March:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Kings Domain* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 68-70 Dorcas Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Capital Alliance


Architect: SJB


Residential: 236 units


Height: 73m (240ft)


Floors: 24


23 March:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria One* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 452 Elizabeth Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Golden Age


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 629 units


Height: 246m (807ft)


Floors: 76


25 March:



rorrox71 said:


> https://flic.kr/p/TbX5uu https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Approved


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units


Hotel: 621 rooms


Height: 226m, 226m, 180m, 175m, 175m, 145m (741ft, 741ft, 591ft, 574ft, 574ft, 476ft)


Floors: 72, 72, 56, 56, 54, 37


Phase 1 renderings:



PaPa Riddlz said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*24 Chapel Street* | Windsor

Official website: http://24chapelstreet.com.au

Project facts


Address: 24 Chapel Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: SMA


Architect: JCB


Residential: 45 units


Floors: 20


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*The Mayfair* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 412 St Kilda Road


Status: Approved


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Zaha Hadid


Residential: 158 units


Height: 64m (210ft)


Floors: 21


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Vanguard* | Malvern East

Official website: http://vanguardmalvern.com.au

Project facts


Address: 781-807 Dandenong Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bensons


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 322 units


Height: 62m (203ft)


Floors: 18


23 March:









(@Mark Baljak)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Noir* | South Yarra

Project facts


Address: 8 Garden Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dahua


Architect: CHT


Residential: 91 units


Height: 33m (108ft)


Floors: 11


5 March:









(@Mark Baljak)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*15-87 Gladstone Street* | Fishermans Bend

Project facts


Address: 15-87 Gladstone Street


Status: Approved


Developer: CEL


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 746 units


Height: 100m, 100m, 100m (328ft, 328ft, 328ft)


Floors: 30, 30, 30


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 153m (502ft)


Floors: 46


23 March:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*401 Hampshire Road* | Sunshine

Project facts


Address: 401 Hampshire Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Foundry Road


Architect: CHT


Residential: 229 units


Floors: 15, 13


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Bond Quarter* | West Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 386 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Alpha14


Architect: Hayball


Residential: 105 units


Height: 59m (193ft)


Floors: 16


15 March:



GlennWilson said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*87-105 Queensbridge Street* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 87-105 Queensbridge Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Urbis


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 852 units


Retail: 1,929 sqm (20,764 s.f.)


Height: 171m (561ft)


Floors: 51


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


30 March:



Skyrise 85 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


1 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Conservatory* | CBD

Official website: http://conservatory-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 9 Mackenzie Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Cox


Residential: 473 units


Height: 124m (407ft)


Floors: 37


1 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


1 April:



worzil said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*477 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 477 Collins Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 50,000 sqm (538,196 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 38


1 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Kings Domain* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 68-70 Dorcas Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Capital Alliance


Architect: SJB


Residential: 236 units


Height: 73m (240ft)


Floors: 24


2 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Avant* | CBD

Official website: https://avantmelbourne.net

Project facts


Address: 54 A'Beckett Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 463 units


Retail: 133 sqm (1,432 s.f.)


Height: 172m (564ft)


Floors: 55


4 April:



GlennWilson said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Marina Tower* | Docklands

Official website: http://www.marinatowermelb.com.au

Project facts


Address: 6 Pearl River Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hiap Hoe


Architect: DKO


Residential: 425 units


Height: 140m (459ft)


Floors: 43


3 April:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


4 April:



redden said:


> [/url]



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*627 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Project facts


Address: 627 Chapel Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Fridcorp


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 454 units


Height: 133m (436ft)


Floors: 42


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Far East


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m (886ft)


Floors: 79


3 April:



redden said:


> The display suite was still in mid-air when I stopped by at about 3 this afternoon.



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Whitehorse Towers* | Box Hill

Official website: http://www.asianpacificgroup.com.au/properties/whitehorse-towers

Project facts


Address: 850 Whitehorse Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Asia Pacific


Architect: Peddle Thorp


Residential: 511 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 116m, 84m (381ft, 276ft)


Floors: 36, 24


25 March:









A Skyscraper at Box Hill Victoria. by blokes 2012, on Flickr









A Skyscraper at Box Hill Victoria. by blokes 2012, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*288 Albert Street* | Brunswick

Official website: http://288albert.com

Project facts


Address: 288 Albert Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CBD


Architect: Rothe Lowman


Residential: 236 units


Height: 41m (135ft)


Floors: 14


10 April:









(@Mark Baljak)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


6 April:



TheSentinel said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


11 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


11 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*111-125 A'Beckett Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 111-125 A'Beckett Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Tong Eng


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 632 units


Retail: 1,351 sqm (14,542 s.f.)


Height: 210m (689ft)


Floors: 65


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Mason Square* | Moonee Ponds

Official website: http://www.masonsq.com.au

Project facts


Address: 40 Hall Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Caydon


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 450 units


Height: 68m (223ft)


Floors: 22


9 April:









(@Mark Baljak)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Approved


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units


Hotel: 621 rooms


Height: 226m, 226m, 180m, 175m, 175m, 145m (741ft, 741ft, 591ft, 574ft, 574ft, 476ft)


Floors: 72, 72, 56, 56, 54, 37


Complete renderings for build-out now available (phase 1 will be the central two of the six below):


----------



## Dale

Melbourne is unstoppable!


----------



## geoking66

*The Spencer* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://spencermelbourne.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 420 Spencer Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Vicland


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 438 units


Height: 131m (430ft)


Floors: 38


14 April:









(@Ryan Seychell)


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 153m (502ft)


Floors: 46


12 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

The northern CBD skyscraper boom as of 17 April:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Marina Tower* | Docklands

Official website: http://www.marinatowermelb.com.au

Project facts


Address: 6 Pearl River Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hiap Hoe


Architect: DKO


Residential: 425 units


Height: 140m (459ft)


Floors: 43


17 April:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


17 April:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*661 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Official website: http://www.661chapelst.com/

Project facts


Address: 661 Chapel Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Gamuda


Architect: BDLC


Residential: 169 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 30


17 April:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*295-309 King Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 295-309 King Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Aurumstone


Architect: Plus


Residential: 460 units


Height: 211m (692ft)


Floors: 63


Rendering:



PaPa Riddlz said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


22 April:



ozabyss said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


21 April:



ozabyss said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*271 Spring Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 271 Spring Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: ISPT


Architect: John Wardle


Office: 15,600 sqm (167,917 s.f.)


Floors: 16


24 April:



spinnn said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Southbank Central* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.southbankcentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1 Balston Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Central Equity


Residential: 557 units


Height: 154m (505ft)


Floors: 48


25 April:









(@Ryan Seychell)


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


25 April:









(@Ryan Seychell)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Whitehorse Towers* | Box Hill

Official website: http://www.asianpacificgroup.com.au/properties/whitehorse-towers

Project facts


Address: 850 Whitehorse Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Asia Pacific


Architect: Peddle Thorp


Residential: 511 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 116m, 84m (381ft, 276ft)


Floors: 36, 24


28 April:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


29 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Site preparation


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


29 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


1 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


1 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*695-699 La Trobe Street* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 695-699 La Trobe Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Salta


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 260 units


Hotel: 170 rooms


Height: 95m (312ft)


Floors: 28


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Conservatory* | CBD

Official website: http://conservatory-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 9 Mackenzie Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Cox


Residential: 473 units


Height: 124m (407ft)


Floors: 37


1 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*51-65 Clarke Street* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 51-65 Clarke Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Newcity


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 512 units


Height: 228m (748ft)


Floors: 70


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Eq Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 127 A'Beckett Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: ICD


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 632 units


Height: 203m (666ft)


Floors: 63


1 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 153m (502ft)


Floors: 46


6 May:









(@Mark Baljak)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Lighthouse* | CBD

Official website: http://lighthousemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 450 Elizabeth Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 607 units


Height: 218m (715ft)


Floors: 69


7 May (left to right: Empire, Eq, Lighthouse, Victoria One, Vision):



tweeked said:


>


----------



## wallaw

The placement of the buildings seem wrong, is this one photo ?


----------



## geoking66

It's one photo and the order is correct. Looks to be taken from the eastern end of the CBD.


----------



## geoking66

*Banksia* | Docklands

Official website: http://www.banksianewquay.com.au

Project facts


Address: 429 Docklands Drive


Status: Topped out


Developer: MAB


Architect: McBridge Charles Ryan


Residential: 118 units


Height: 69m (226ft)


Floors: 17


8 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


9 May:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Spencer* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://spencermelbourne.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 420 Spencer Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Vicland


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 438 units


Height: 131m (430ft)


Floors: 38


10 May:



Meldon said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Riverina* | Footscray

Official website: http://www.riverinaapartments.com.au

Project facts


Address: 18-24 Hopkins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: AZX


Architect: Peddle Thorp


Residential: 968 units


Retail: 3,276 sqm (35,263 s.f.)


Floors: 31


11 May:


















(@Mark Baljak)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*506 Church Street* | Cremorne

Project facts


Address: 506 Church Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Alfasi


Architect: Cox


Office: 20,744 sqm (223,287 s.f.)


Floors: 11


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Kings Domain* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 68-70 Dorcas Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Capital Alliance


Architect: SJB


Residential: 236 units


Height: 73m (240ft)


Floors: 24


13 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins House* | CBD

Official website: http://www.collinshousemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 466 Collins Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Asian Pacific/Golden Age


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 267 units


Height: 204m (669ft)


Floors: 61


15 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Eastbourne* | East Melbourne

Official website: http://theeastbourne.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 300 Albert Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 275 units


Floors: 17


16 May:



redden said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria One* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 452 Elizabeth Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Golden Age


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 629 units


Height: 246m (807ft)


Floors: 76


25 June (highest crane):



Curtain said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*600 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 600 Collins Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Landream


Architect: Zaha Hadid/Plus


Residential: 148 units


Hotel: 196 rooms


Height: 186m (610ft)


Floors: 54


Mandarin Oriental to open first Australian location at 600 Collins:



> *Mandarin Oriental to open its first hotel and residence property in Australia*
> 
> The Mandarin Oriental Hotel Group has signed a management contract for a new hotel and branded residences to be located in the late Dame Zaha Hadid-designed 582-606 (600) Collins Street. Planning permits were signed off by the Minister on the 20th of June.
> 
> The building will include 196 guestrooms and suites over the lower floors and the upper floors will be known as the Residences at Mandarin Oriental. The Mandarin Oriental Hotel group will manage the 148 residences.
> 
> (@Full article)



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)



Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


26 June:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


17 June:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Olderfleet* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 477 Collins Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 50,000 sqm (538,196 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 38


28 June:



_mark said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


24 June:



worzil said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


27 June:









(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


30 June:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Avant* | CBD

Official website: https://avantmelbourne.net

Project facts


Address: 54 A'Beckett Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 463 units


Retail: 133 sqm (1,432 s.f.)


Height: 172m (564ft)


Floors: 55


30 June:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


1 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Banksia* | Docklands

Official website: http://www.banksianewquay.com.au

Project facts


Address: 429 Docklands Drive


Status: Topped out


Developer: MAB


Architect: McBridge Charles Ryan


Residential: 118 units


Height: 69m (226ft)


Floors: 17


1 July:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*No. 1 Collins Wharf* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 909 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 321 units


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 28


3 July:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 153m (502ft)


Floors: 46


1 July:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Marina Tower* | Docklands

Official website: http://www.marinatowermelb.com.au

Project facts


Address: 6 Pearl River Road


Status: Near completion


Developer: Hiap Hoe


Architect: DKO


Residential: 425 units


Height: 140m (459ft)


Floors: 43


1 July:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Albert Place* | South Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 7 Bowen Crescent


Status: Approved


Developer: Tim Gurner


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 140 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 20


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins House* | CBD

Official website: http://www.collinshousemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 466 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Asian Pacific/Golden Age


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 267 units


Height: 204m (669ft)


Floors: 61


6 July:



Meldon said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Conservatory* | CBD

Official website: http://conservatory-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 9 Mackenzie Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Cox


Residential: 473 units


Height: 124m (407ft)


Floors: 37


4 July:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


8 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Kings Domain* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 68-70 Dorcas Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Capital Alliance


Architect: SJB


Residential: 236 units


Height: 73m (240ft)


Floors: 24


1 July:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*661 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Official website: http://www.661chapelst.com/

Project facts


Address: 661 Chapel Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Gamuda


Architect: BDLC


Residential: 169 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 30


12 July:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*600 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 600 Collins Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Landream


Architect: Zaha Hadid/Plus


Residential: 148 units


Hotel: 196 rooms


Height: 186m (610ft)


Floors: 54


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West End* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://westend.melbourne

Project facts


Address: 185 Rosslyn Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Trenerry


Architect: CHT


Residential: 515 units


Height: 40m (131ft)


Floors: 13


29 August:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 153m (502ft)


Floors: 46


3 September:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Whitehorse Towers* | Box Hill

Official website: http://www.asianpacificgroup.com.au/properties/whitehorse-towers

Project facts


Address: 850 Whitehorse Road


Status: Complete


Developer: Asia Pacific


Architect: Peddle Thorp


Residential: 511 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 116m, 84m (381ft, 276ft)


Floors: 36, 24


3 September:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


3 September:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


5 September:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


4 September:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*No. 1 Collins Wharf* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 909 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 321 units


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 28


3 September:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


8 September:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Avant* | CBD

Official website: https://avantmelbourne.net

Project facts


Address: 54 A'Beckett Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 463 units


Retail: 133 sqm (1,432 s.f.)


Height: 172m (564ft)


Floors: 55


5 September:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


8 September:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*23-33 Johnston Street* | Collingwood

Project facts


Address: 23-33 Johnston Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Gurner


Architect: Cox


Residential: 154 units


Height: 37m (121ft)


Floors: 12


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Flemington Road* | North Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 1 Flemington Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Blue Sky


Architect: Hayball


Student accommodation: 389 beds


Height: 68m (223ft)


Floors: 22


10 September:









(@Mark Baljak)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sky One* | Box Hill

Official website: http://skyoneboxhill.com.au

Project facts


Address: 545 Station Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Golden Age


Architect: DKO


Residential: 434 units


Height: 123m (403ft)


Floors: 36


7 September:









(@Mark Baljak)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Mayfair* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 412 St Kilda Road


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Zaha Hadid


Residential: 158 units


Height: 64m (210ft)


Floors: 21


31 August:



redden said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire on the Gardens* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: SP Setia


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 300 units


Hotel: 500 rooms


Height: 231m, 214m (758ft, 702ft)


Floors: 62, 60


14 August:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Boulevard* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 601 St Kilda Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Shakespeare Group


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 435 units


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 153m (502ft)


Floors: 46


10 September:









(@Ryan Seychell)


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


13 September:



A-brain said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


14 September:



worzil said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sky One* | Box Hill

Official website: http://skyoneboxhill.com.au

Project facts


Address: 545 Station Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Golden Age


Architect: DKO


Residential: 434 units


Height: 123m (403ft)


Floors: 36


13 September:



A-brain said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


9 September:


IMG_8362 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


17 September:



Qantas743 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Elm & Stone* | Docklands

Official website: http://elmandstone.com.au

Project facts


Address: 387 Docklands Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: MAB


Architect: DKO


Residential: 363 units


Retail: 158 sqm (1,701 s.f.)


Height: 57m, 57m (187ft, 187ft)


Floors: 17, 17


9 September:


IMG_8274 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*661 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Official website: http://www.661chapelst.com/

Project facts


Address: 661 Chapel Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Gamuda


Architect: BDLC


Residential: 169 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 30


19 September:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Banksia* | Docklands

Official website: http://www.banksianewquay.com.au

Project facts


Address: 429 Docklands Drive


Status: Near completion


Developer: MAB


Architect: McBridge Charles Ryan


Residential: 118 units


Height: 69m (226ft)


Floors: 17


19 September:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


20 September:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


21 September:



A-brain said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 153m (502ft)


Floors: 46


20 September:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


17 September:


IMG_8376 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Kings Domain* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 68-70 Dorcas Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Capital Alliance


Architect: SJB


Residential: 236 units


Height: 73m (240ft)


Floors: 24


17 September:


IMG_8385 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Conservatory* | CBD

Official website: http://conservatory-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 9 Mackenzie Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Cox


Residential: 473 units


Height: 124m (407ft)


Floors: 37


21 September:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


24 September:



worzil said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*No. 1 Collins Wharf* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 909 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 321 units


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 28


24 September:



worzil said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 218m (715ft)


Floors: 67


23 September:



A-brain said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*839 Collins Street* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 839 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Denton Corker Marshall


Office: 38,000 sqm (409,029 s.f.)


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 21


24 September:



worzil said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Peak* | CBD

Official website: http://www.thepeakmelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 141 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Vic Investments


Architect: Plus


Residential: 177 units


Height: 145m (475ft)


Floors: 45


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


28 September:



melburn21 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Olderfleet* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 477 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 50,000 sqm (538,196 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 38


27 September:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*13-21 Palmerston Crescent* | South Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 13-21 Palmerston Crescent


Status: Approved


Developer: Round Bay


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 196 units


Height: 65m (213ft)


Floors: 19


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


26 October:


IMG_8798 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


30 October:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


31 October:



worzil said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


2 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*2-28 Montague Street* | Fishermans Bend

Project facts


Address: 2-28 Montague Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Gurner


Architect: Cox


Residential: 800 units


Office/retail: 26,600 sqm (286,320 s.f.)


Floors: 36, 26


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


3 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 151m (495ft)


Floors: 47


28 October:


IMG_8866 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 249m, 246m (817ft, 807ft)


Floors: 79, 79


3 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria One* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 452 Elizabeth Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Golden Age


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 629 units


Height: 246m (807ft)


Floors: 76


2 November (in background):



Melb1 said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Conservatory* | CBD

Official website: http://conservatory-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 9 Mackenzie Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Cox


Residential: 473 units


Height: 124m (407ft)


Floors: 37


3 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


6 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*No. 1 Collins Wharf* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 909 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 321 units


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 28


5 November:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*271 Spring Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 271 Spring Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: ISPT


Architect: John Wardle


Office: 15,600 sqm (167,917 s.f.)


Floors: 16


6 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


5 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Yarra One* | South Yarra

Official website: http://yarraone.com.au

Project facts


Address: 16-22 Claremont Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Salcon Berhad


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 268 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 27


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

Just to put into context the scale of the development boom in Melbourne:



> *Its a record! Metropolitan Melbourne crane count November 2017*
> 
> Anyone thinking Melbourne's construction activity is slowing may want to consider the all-time high number of tower cranes currently in use across Melbourne.
> 
> This current instalment of the Urban Melbourne Crane Count sees 165 in use, propelled by strong commercial construction activity and the propensity of many smaller-scale builders to employ tower cranes across projects which in the past have not warranted such units.
> 
> The takeaway point of this count is the rise and rise of commercial construction activity, heralding the beginning of another peak in the commercial construction cycle. This is especially evident along Collins Street, which has seen tower cranes pop up in strong numbers.
> 
> By pooling varied resources and conducting a physical count, we believe the census to be accurate to within 1-2 units.
> 
> (Full article at Urban Melbourne)


----------



## geoking66

*Olderfleet* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 477 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 50,000 sqm (538,196 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 38


5 November:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Banksia* | Docklands

Official website: http://www.banksianewquay.com.au

Project facts


Address: 429 Docklands Drive


Status: Complete


Developer: MAB


Architect: McBridge Charles Ryan


Residential: 118 units


Height: 69m (226ft)


Floors: 17


5 November:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Elm & Stone* | Docklands

Official website: http://elmandstone.com.au

Project facts


Address: 387 Docklands Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: MAB


Architect: DKO


Residential: 363 units


Retail: 158 sqm (1,701 s.f.)


Height: 57m, 57m (187ft, 187ft)


Floors: 17, 17


7 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


12 November:



rorrox71 said:


> https://flic.kr/p/21mnddh https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Far East


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m (886ft)


Floors: 79


17 January:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


22 January:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


21 January:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


23 January:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


23 January:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 151m (495ft)


Floors: 47


22 January:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Avant* | CBD

Official website: https://avantmelbourne.net

Project facts


Address: 54 A'Beckett Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 463 units


Retail: 133 sqm (1,432 s.f.)


Height: 172m (564ft)


Floors: 55


23 January:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*2-16 Northumberland Street* | Collingwood

Project facts


Address: 2-16 Northumberland Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Grocon


Architect: John Wardle


Office: 15,000 sqm (161,459 s.f.)


Height: 57m (187ft)


Floors: 13


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


31 January:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


1 February:



worzil said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*405 Bourke Street* | CBD

Official website: http://405bourkestreet.com

Project facts


Address: 405 Bourke Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 57,828 sqm (622,455 s.f.)


Retail: 3,672 sqm (39,525 s.f.)


Height: 161m (528ft)


Floors: 39


31 January:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Malt District* | Cremorne

Official website: http://maltdistrict.caydon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 2 Gough Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Caydon


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 215 units


Floors: 21


30 January:



davo wade said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


3 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Opera* | St Kilda Road

Official website: http://operamelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 450 St Kilda Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Asian Pacific/Golden Age


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 228 units


Floors: 19


22 January:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


1 February:



A-brain said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units


Hotel: 621 rooms


Height: 226m, 226m, 180m, 175m, 175m, 145m (741ft, 741ft, 591ft, 574ft, 574ft, 476ft)


Floors: 72, 72, 56, 56, 54, 37


7 December:



redden said:


>



Rendering (phase 1):


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


30 January:



lozza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*No. 1 Collins Wharf* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 909 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 321 units


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 28


7 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*399 Little Lonsdale Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 399 Little Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Riverside


Architect: K2Ld


Hotel: 478 rooms


Height: 125m (410ft)


Floors: 34


5 February:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Kings Domain* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 68-70 Dorcas Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Capital Alliance


Architect: SJB


Residential: 236 units


Height: 73m (240ft)


Floors: 24


7 February:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


1 February:



A-brain said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


11 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria Police HQ* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 311 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Office: 65,000 sqm (699,654 s.f.)


Height: 174m (570ft)


Floors: 39


12 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


11 February:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


13 February:


2018-02-13 13.30.02 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


8 February:



db2 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


11 February:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Eastbourne* | East Melbourne

Official website: http://theeastbourne.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 300 Albert Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 275 units


Floors: 17


11 February:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*271 Spring Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 271 Spring Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: ISPT


Architect: John Wardle


Office: 15,600 sqm (167,917 s.f.)


Floors: 16


15 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Mason Square* | Moonee Ponds

Official website: http://www.masonsq.com.au

Project facts


Address: 40 Hall Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Caydon


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 450 units


Height: 68m (223ft)


Floors: 22


18 February:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 218m (715ft)


Floors: 67


19 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


21 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


19 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## 486

That is one boom town.


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 151m (495ft)


Floors: 47


19 February:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Conservatory* | CBD

Official website: http://conservatory-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 9 Mackenzie Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Cox


Residential: 473 units


Height: 124m (407ft)


Floors: 37


20 February:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*St Boulevard* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 601 St Kilda Road


Status: Demolition


Developer: Shakespeare Group


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 435 units


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


21 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Olderfleet* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 477 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 50,000 sqm (538,196 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 38


19 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Village* | West Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 83 Batman Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Deague/Ironfish


Residential: 529 units


Retail: 958 sqm (10,312 s.f.)


Floors: 27, 27


27 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## FabriFlorence

The new skyline of Melbourne is very impressive!


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


27 March:


IMG_4924 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_4911 by rodohert, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


6 March:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Village* | West Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 83 Batman Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Deague/Ironfish


Residential: 529 units


Retail: 958 sqm (10,312 s.f.)


Floors: 27, 27


31 March:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*93-151 Therry Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 93-151 Therry Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: PDG


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 410 units


Height: 125m (410ft)


Floors: 41


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


3 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


2 April:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*No. 1 Collins Wharf* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 909 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 321 units


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 28


3 April:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


2 April:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*839 Collins Street* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 839 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Denton Corker Marshall


Office: 38,000 sqm (409,029 s.f.)


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 21


2 April:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Olderfleet* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 477 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 50,000 sqm (538,196 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 38


2 April:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Eastbourne* | East Melbourne

Official website: http://theeastbourne.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 300 Albert Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 275 units


Floors: 17


8 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## Phaleo

always love the architecture of the building in melbourne.
nice place to live.


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria Police HQ* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 311 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Office: 65,000 sqm (699,654 s.f.)


Height: 174m (570ft)


Floors: 39


2 April:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


7 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


8 April:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1-25 Koolkuna Lane* | Hampton

Project facts


Address: 1-25 Koolkuna Lane


Status: Approved


Developer: epc.Pacific


Architect: ARM/JAM


Residential: 186 units


Height: 20m (66ft)


Floors: 5


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


2 April:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*368-374 Smith Street* | 368-374 Smith Street

Project facts


Address: 368-374 Smith Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Gurner


Architect: Warren & Mahoney


Residential: 41 units


Height: 29m (95ft)


Floors: 9


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*399 Little Lonsdale Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 399 Little Lonsdale Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Riverside


Architect: K2Ld


Hotel: 478 rooms


Height: 125m (410ft)


Floors: 34


2 April:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*81-89 Queens Parade* | Fitzroy North

Project facts


Address: 81-89 Queens Parade


Status: Proposed


Developer: Gurner


Architect: Cox


Residential: 110 units


Office: 4,074 sqm (43,852 s.f.)


Retail: 1,732 sqm (18,643 s.f.)


Height: 31m (102ft)


Floors: 8


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


28 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*No. 1 Collins Wharf* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 909 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 321 units


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 28


18 April:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


1 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*90-96 Tram Road* | Doncaster

Project facts


Address: 90-96 Tram Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Metro


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 158 units


Retail: 672 sqm (7,233 s.f.)


Height: 22m (72ft)


Floors: 8


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


1 May:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Galleria* | Glen Waverley

Official website: http://www.pomeroypacific.com.au/portfolio-posts/galleria-glen-waverley-5

Project facts


Address: 52 O'Sullivan Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pomeroy Pacific


Architect: Plus


Residential: 267 units


Retail: 1,454 sqm (15,651 s.f.)


Height: 47m (154ft)


Floors: 15


24 April:









(@Mark Baljak)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Avant* | CBD

Official website: https://avantmelbourne.net

Project facts


Address: 54 A'Beckett Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 463 units


Retail: 133 sqm (1,432 s.f.)


Height: 172m (564ft)


Floors: 55


1 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


1 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


28 April (four cranes):


IMG_0038 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


28 April:


IMG_0041 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*839 Collins Street* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 839 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Denton Corker Marshall


Office: 38,000 sqm (409,029 s.f.)


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 21


7 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Conservatory* | CBD

Official website: http://conservatory-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 9 Mackenzie Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Cox


Residential: 473 units


Height: 124m (407ft)


Floors: 37


7 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Shadow Play* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/shadow-play

Project facts


Address: 105 Clarendon Street


Status: Complete


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 546 units


Height: 151m (495ft)


Floors: 47


6 May:



melburn21 said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m (886ft)


Floors: 79


6 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


8 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*183-189 A'Beckett Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 183-189 A'Beckett Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Wee Hur


Architect: Hayball


Residential: 369 units


Retail: 140 sqm (1,507 s.f.)


Height: 177m (581ft)


Floors: 58


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*599 Swanston Street* | Carlton

Project facts


Address: 599 Swanston Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Urbanest


Architect: Hayball


Student accommodation: 583 beds


Height: 62m (203ft)


Floors: 20


7 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


28 April:


IMG_0094 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1-13 Cobden Street* | South Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 1-13 Cobden Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Holder East


Architect: Hayball


Residential: 231 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 19


6 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Elm & Stone* | Docklands

Official website: http://elmandstone.com.au

Project facts


Address: 387 Docklands Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: MAB


Architect: DKO


Residential: 363 units


Retail: 158 sqm (1,701 s.f.)


Height: 57m, 57m (187ft, 187ft)


Floors: 17, 17


7 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


12 May:



worzil said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Vanguard* | Malvern East

Official website: http://vanguardmalvern.com.au

Project facts


Address: 781-807 Dandenong Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bensons


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 322 units


Height: 62m (203ft)


Floors: 18


13 May:









(@Mark Baljak)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


14 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The London* | Port Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 92 Beach Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: TAB


Architect: Ewert Leaf


Residential: 17 units


Hotel: 79 rooms


Floors: 8


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*93-151 Therry Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 93-151 Therry Street


Status: Approved


Developer: PDG


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 410 units


Height: 125m (410ft)


Floors: 41


93-151 Therry Street has been *approved*.


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Fifteen85* | Fishermans Bend

Official website: https://www.fifteen85.com.au

Project facts


Address: 15-85 Gladstone Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: CEL


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 746 units


Height: 103m, 100m, 100m (338ft, 328ft, 328ft)


Floors: 30, 30, 30


Rendering:


----------



## AbidM

The London - a lovely looking development!


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


14 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Alke* | Oakleigh

Official website: http://alke.com.au

Project facts


Address: 89 Atherton Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pellicano


Architect: SJB


Residential: 89 units


Height: 23m (75ft)


Floors: 7




> *Alke adds to City of Monash's multi-billion-dollar construction boom*
> 
> Another big ticket development has rolled into construction, increasing the already impressive tally of sizeable projects at construction within the City of Monash which amount to billions of dollars of investment within the municipality.
> 
> Residential project Alke's commencement has boosted the already diverse big-ticket construction list within Monash. Commercial, residential, educational, aged care, large-scale retail and health builds are on the go within the municipality which is Victoria’s second largest economic and employment generator.
> 
> (@Full article)



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 218m (715ft)


Floors: 67


14 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Jam Factory* | South Yarra

Project facts


Address: 500 Chapel Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Newmark


Architect: Bates Smart/Leonard


Office: 57,228 sqm (615,997 s.f.)


Retail: 40,518 sqm (436,132 s.f.)


Floors: 15, 9, 9, 7


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Olderfleet* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 477 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 50,000 sqm (538,196 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 38


14 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*510 Church Street* | Cremorne

Official website: http://510churchstreet.com

Project facts


Address: 510 Church Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Alfasi


Architect: Cox


Office: 20,744 sqm (223,287 s.f.)


Floors: 11


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


17 May:



A-brain said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*839 Collins Street* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 839 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Denton Corker Marshall


Office: 38,000 sqm (409,029 s.f.)


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 21


16 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Flinders Bank* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 7-23 Spencer Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Century


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 167 rooms


Height: 112m (367ft)


Floors: 33


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Rockley Gardens* | South Yarra

Official website: https://rockleygardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 337 Toorak Road


Status: Approved


Developer: MetaCorp


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 49 units


Floors: 8


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


16 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*600 Church Street* | Cremorne

Official website: http://icondevelopments.com.au/project/church

Project facts


Address: 600 Church Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Icon


Architect: Wood Marsh


Office: 5,159 sqm (55,531 s.f.)


Height: 37m (121ft)


Floors: 8


22 May:



davo wade said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Elm & Stone* | Docklands

Official website: http://elmandstone.com.au

Project facts


Address: 387 Docklands Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: MAB


Architect: DKO


Residential: 363 units


Retail: 158 sqm (1,701 s.f.)


Height: 57m, 57m (187ft, 187ft)


Floors: 17, 17


23 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


23 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


23 May:



deebs said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


23 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*365-391 Plummer Street* | Fishermans Bend

Project facts


Address: 365-391 Plummer Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Third Street


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,188 units


Height: 76m, 76m, 54m (249ft, 249ft, 177ft)


Floors: 18, 18, 12


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


23 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


26 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Conservatory* | CBD

Official website: http://conservatory-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 9 Mackenzie Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Cox


Residential: 473 units


Height: 124m (407ft)


Floors: 37


26 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Village* | West Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 83 Batman Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Deague/Ironfish


Residential: 529 units


Retail: 958 sqm (10,312 s.f.)


Floors: 27, 27


26 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


29 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Market Lane* | South Melbourne

Official website: https://68clarkestreet.com

Project facts


Address: 68 Clarke Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Hickory


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Office: 9,503 sqm (102,289 s.f.)


Height: 28m (92ft)


Floors: 6


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


26 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*No. 1 Collins Wharf* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 909 Collins Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 321 units


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 28


26 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*271 Spring Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 271 Spring Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: ISPT


Architect: John Wardle


Office: 15,600 sqm (167,917 s.f.)


Floors: 16


30 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*87-105 Queensbridge Street* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 87-105 Queensbridge Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Aohua Sheng Le


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 733 units


Office: 4,995 sqm (53,766 s.f.)


Hotel: 188 rooms


Retail: 1,369 sqm (14,736 s.f.)


Height: 156m (512ft)


Floors: 47


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins House* | CBD

Official website: http://www.collinshousemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 466 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Asian Pacific/Golden Age


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 267 units


Height: 190m (623ft)


Floors: 61


26 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Hawthorn Park* | Hawthorn East

Official website: http://www.hawthorn-park.com.au

Project facts


Address: 33 Camberwell Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Dahua


Architect: Rothe Lowman


Residential: 368 units


Floors: 7


Rendering:


----------



## Jack Daniel

Could someone with engineering know how explain what's holding up the cantilever? It is a very thin building with no core. It seems very flimsy. Like a pack of cards.




geoking66 said:


> *Collins House* | CBD
> 
> Official website: http://www.collinshousemelbourne.com.au
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 466 Collins Street
> 
> 
> Status: Under construction
> 
> 
> Developer: Asian Pacific/Golden Age
> 
> 
> Architect: Bates Smart
> 
> 
> Residential: 267 units
> 
> 
> Height: 190m (623ft)
> 
> 
> Floors: 61
> 
> 
> 26 May:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


3 June:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sky Garden* | Glen Waverley

Official website: http://skygardenresidences.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 227 Springvale Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Golden Age


Architect: Rothe Lowman


Residential: 555 units


Height: 65m, 44m, 41m (213ft, 144ft, 135ft)


Floors: 20, 13,2


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria Police HQ* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 311 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Office: 65,000 sqm (699,654 s.f.)


Height: 174m (561ft)


Floors: 42


3 June:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


1 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


19 June:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*90-96 Tram Road* | Doncaster

Project facts


Address: 90-96 Tram Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Metro


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 158 units


Retail: 672 sqm (7,233 s.f.)


Height: 22m (72ft)


Floors: 8


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


4 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


9 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


8 July:



JCooza said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Yarra One* | South Yarra

Official website: http://yarraone.com.au

Project facts


Address: 16-22 Claremont Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Salcon Berhad


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 268 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 27


25 June:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


9 July:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria Police HQ* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 311 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Office: 65,000 sqm (699,654 s.f.)


Height: 174m (561ft)


Floors: 42


1 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*85-93 Lorimer Street* | Fishermans Bend

Project facts


Address: 85-93 Lorimer Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Little


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 940 units


Height: 150m, 149m (492ft, 488ft)


Floors: 49, 48


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins House* | CBD

Official website: http://www.collinshousemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 466 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Asian Pacific/Golden Age


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 267 units


Height: 190m (623ft)


Floors: 61


15 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*No. 1 Collins Wharf* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 909 Collins Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 321 units


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 28


16 July:









(@Mark Baljak)


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


16 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*600 Church Street* | Cremorne

Official website: http://icondevelopments.com.au/project/church

Project facts


Address: 600 Church Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Icon


Architect: Wood Marsh


Office: 5,159 sqm (55,531 s.f.)


Height: 37m (121ft)


Floors: 8


18 July:









(@Mark Baljak)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Olderfleet* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 477 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 50,000 sqm (538,196 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 38


18 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*686 Doncaster Road* | Doncaster

Official website: http://www.686doncaster.com.au

Project facts


Address: 686 Doncaster Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Jinshan


Architect: Peddle Thorp


Residential: 296 units


Height: 35m (115ft)


Floors: 10


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*271 Spring Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 271 Spring Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: ISPT


Architect: John Wardle


Office: 15,600 sqm (167,917 s.f.)


Floors: 16


21 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Village* | West Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 83 Batman Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Deague/Ironfish


Residential: 529 units


Retail: 958 sqm (10,312 s.f.)


Floors: 27, 27


23 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


23 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Seek HQ* | Cremorne

Project facts


Address: 60-88 Cremorne Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Cremorne Properties


Architect: Hassell


Office: 29,493 sqm (317,460 s.f.)


Height: 36m (118ft)


Floors: 7


Rendering:


----------



## nameless dude

More than 120,000 people out of a total population of about 300K, commute from the Central Coast to Sydney. Don't know the actual figure but guessing that should be more than 50% of the workforce. At that rate you might treat the Central Coast as a giant outer suburb. At the same time Melbourne's GCCSA includes the Mornington Peninsula which is basically the same distance as Central Coast - Sydney.

You're right about the pop growth, but then I was talking about construction. However both cities are growing at 100K+, and the population will be close for a long time to come, regardless of which is bigger. There's still a large gap when it comes to the size of their economies, but both cities are thriving.

The number of dwellings U/C for each state is available on the ABS website. That's where I pulled that number from.


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


14 August:



lozza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## zedcorp

nameless dude said:


> More than 120,000 people out of a total population of about 300K, commute from the Central Coast to Sydney. Don't know the actual figure but guessing that should be more than 50% of the workforce. At that rate you might treat the Central Coast as a giant outer suburb. At the same time Melbourne's GCCSA includes the Mornington Peninsula which is basically the same distance as Central Coast - Sydney.
> 
> You're right about the pop growth, but then I was talking about construction. However both cities are growing at 100K+, and the population will be close for a long time to come, regardless of which is bigger. There's still a large gap when it comes to the size of their economies, but both cities are thriving.
> 
> The number of dwellings U/C for each state is available on the ABS website. That's where I pulled that number from.


According to smh report (link below) only 7% of people from central coast commute to Sydney for work not 120,000. Where as Many people travel from Geelong to Melbourne for Work but Geelong isn't included in the greature Melbourne population. This argument will continue until Melbourne officially becomes the biggest city. 
https://www.smh.com.au/opinion/is-melbourne-already-bigger-than-sydney-20170922-gyn2k4.html


----------



## nameless dude

That article's been discussed in the Ozscrapers section before somewhere, look it up if you want all that Syd vs Mel stuff.

Got my figure from here (use this if paywalled):
https://www.theaustralian.com.au/ne...s/news-story/2ca1e9abf696c4052899a934cca6d554

Haven't bothered to dig into the ABS website so not sure which article to believe.

Anyways don't wanna derail this thread so not gonna discuss this further than this point. None of my first post which seemed to have triggered your response was about Syd vs Mel.


----------



## zedcorp

nameless dude said:


> That article's been discussed in the Ozscrapers section before somewhere, look it up if you want all that Syd vs Mel stuff.
> 
> Got my figure from here (use this if paywalled):
> https://www.theaustralian.com.au/ne...s/news-story/2ca1e9abf696c4052899a934cca6d554
> 
> Haven't bothered to dig into the ABS website so not sure which article to believe.
> 
> Anyways don't wanna derail this thread so not gonna discuss this further than this point. None of my first post which seemed to have triggered your response was about Syd vs Mel.


My response to your original post was prompted by you suggesting that Sydney wasn't building Tall but rather many mid sized buildings.i merely wanted to highlight the fact that Melbourne had many mid sized towers being constructed and many highrise because of its population boom.


----------



## geoking66

*Eastside Village* | Hawthorn East

Official website: http://esvapartments.com.au

Project facts


Address: 757 Toorak Road


Status: Approved


Developer: OpenCorp


Architect: Rothelowman


Residential: 73 units


Height: 20m (66ft)


Floors: 6


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


18 August:



Danny21 said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


17 August:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


12 August:



deebs said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


19 August:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Village* | West Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 83 Batman Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Deague/Ironfish


Residential: 529 units


Retail: 958 sqm (10,312 s.f.)


Height: 88m, 66m (289ft, 217ft)


Floors: 27, 20


21 August:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


21 August:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


14 August:



lozza said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Official website: https://sapphirebythegardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Setia


Architect: Cox


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728)


Floors: 62, 60


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Victoriana* | St Kilda Road

Official website: http://thevictoriana.com.au

Project facts


Address: 20 Queens Road


Status: Approved


Developer: JD


Architect: Rothelowman


Residential: 250 units


Height: 54m (177ft)


Floors: 18


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


21 August:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Allegra* | Glen Iris

Official website: https://www.allegragleniris.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1538-1540 High Street


Status: Approved


Architect: Ewert Leaf


Residential: 28 units


Floors: 4


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins House* | CBD

Official website: http://www.collinshousemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 466 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Asian Pacific/Golden Age


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 267 units


Height: 190m (623ft)


Floors: 61


14 August:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


27 August:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Due North* | Preston

Project facts


Address: 70-82 High Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Kincaid


Architect: DKO


Residential: 99 units


Height: 38m (125ft)


Floors: 12


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*600 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 600 Collins Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Landream


Architect: Zaha Hadid/Plus


Residential: 148 units


Hotel: 196 rooms


Height: 186m (610ft)


Floors: 54


Renderings:


----------



## Architecture lover

Beautiful! I've noticed people on the forums consider the new buildings of Melbourne a little tacky, or over the top. I find them eccentric, they'll give the city an identity that I always felt the city sort of lacked.


----------



## geoking66

*71-93 Gipps Street* | Collingwood

Project facts


Address: 71-93 Gipps Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Alpha 14


Architect: Hayball


Office: 8,426 sqm (90,697 s.f.)


Height: 46m (151ft)


Floors: 11


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


10 September:



A-brain said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


13 September:



worzil said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


14 September:









(@Mark Baljak)


Rendering:


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

Architecture lover said:


> Beautiful! I've noticed people on the forums consider the new buildings of Melbourne a little tacky, or over the top. I find them eccentric, they'll give the city an identity that I always felt the city sort of lacked.


Yes, most of us in Melbourne are thankful that the days of our skyline being dominated by 70s and 80s concrete boxes are long gone.

We still build our fair share of questionable designs, but I don't think that's any different to other cities.



http://search.slv.vic.gov.au/primo-...h_scope=Everything&tab=default_tab&lang=en_US


----------



## geoking66

*Two Melbourne Quarter* | Docklands

Official website: https://www.melbournequarter.com

Project facts


Address: 697 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Retail: 800 sqm (8,611 s.f.)


Height: 128m (420ft)


Floors: 25


12 September:









(@Mark Baljak)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Official website: https://sapphirebythegardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Setia


Architect: Cox


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728)


Floors: 62, 60


15 September:



worzil said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*9-13 Frankcom Street* | Blackburn

Project facts


Address: 9-13 Frankcom Street


Status: Approved


Architect: David Watson


Residential: 35 units


Height: 17m (56ft)


Floors: 5


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Evermore* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 58-66 Dorcas Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Ladence


Architect: Hayball


Residential: 200 units


Height: 76m, 76m (249ft, 249ft)


Floors: 24, 24


14 September:









(@Mark Baljak)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


4 September:



lozza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


14 September:



davo wade said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*271 Spring Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 271 Spring Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: ISPT


Architect: John Wardle


Office: 15,600 sqm (167,917 s.f.)


Floors: 16


8 September:









(@Mark Baljak)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Woodwork* | Docklands

Official website: https://www.thedistrictdocklands.com.au

Project facts


Address: 55-89 Waterfront Way


Status: Demolition


Developer: AsheMorgan


Architect: NH


Office: 8,000 sqm (86,111 s.f.)


Floors: 6


16 September:



worzil said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Queensbridge* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.onequeensbridge.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Queensbridge Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Residential: 708 units


Hotel: 388 rooms


Height: 323m (1,060ft)


Floors: 90




JCooza said:


> "The proposed project remains subject to financing."
> 
> News reports out this morning are suggesting that Crown Perth is struggling which is affecting it.
> 
> Annual report



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


21 September:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*699 La Trobe Street* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 699 La Trobe Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Salta


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 260 units


Hotel: 170 rooms


Height: 78m (256ft)


Floors: 23


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


23 September:


IMG_0510 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## Elster

In few words, because this is a photo and news section - have skyscrapers contributed in some way to Melbourne,Sydney,Toronto(Canada) to their place in the honorable list of best livable cities ?


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


6 October:



worzil said:


>


----------



## spiralout

Another image of Premier tower








https://cdn.concreteplayground.com/content/uploads/2015/07/premier-tower2.jpg


----------



## spiralout

http://images.theage.com.au/2014/09/04/5732208/1_ml_SavoySite_wide_20140904110909561203.jpg


----------



## spiralout




----------



## spiralout

Aurora Melbourne 










http://aurora-melbourne.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/img-fifty-width.jpg









http://probuild.efront-flare.com.au/cms_images/249_20-10-2015_2186.jpg


----------



## spiralout

Repeated post


----------



## spiralout

Repeated post


----------



## spiralout

https://urban.melbourne/sites/urban.melbourne/files/image89_3.jpg









https://s5.postimg.cc/5276jwbxx/Residential_-_555_Collins_-_Copy.jpg


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


10 October:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


11 October:



A-brain said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


11 October:



Decatur said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Vanguard* | Malvern East

Official website: http://vanguardmalvern.com.au

Project facts


Address: 781-807 Dandenong Road


Status: Complete


Developer: Bensons


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 322 units


Height: 62m (203ft)


Floors: 18


14 October:









(@Mark Baljak)


----------



## deebs

> In few words, because this is a photo and news section - have skyscrapers contributed in some way to Melbourne,Sydney,Toronto(Canada) to their place in the honorable list of best livable cities ?



They have certainly increased the downtown population density, which I suspect helps boost a number of the metrics used to calculate these lists, e.g. close access to facilities & services.

-----
deebs


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


3 October:



Decatur said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*NoCo* | Northcote

Official website: https://nocoapartments.com.au

Project facts


Address: 231 St Georges Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Iurada


Architect: Kyriacou


Residential: 40 units


Floors: 5


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Conservatory* | CBD

Official website: http://conservatory-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 9 Mackenzie Street


Status: Complete


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Cox


Residential: 473 units


Height: 124m (407ft)


Floors: 37


15 October:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


15 October:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


15 October:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*88 Melbourne* | Southbank

Official website: http://88melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 88 Queensbridge Street


Status: Approved


Developer: New Sky


Architect: Rothelowman


Residential: 252 units


Height: 209m (686ft)


Floors: 61


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


17 October:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Official website: https://sapphirebythegardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Setia


Architect: Cox


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728)


Floors: 62, 60


4 November:



HenryX said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


5 November:



worzil said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


6 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


7 November:



nomadicnotes said:


> Source


----------



## geoking66

*4248* | South Yarra

Official website: http://4248claremont.com.au

Project facts


Address: 42-48 Claremont Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Dealcorp


Architect: Plus


Residential: 141 units


Height: 81m (266ft)


Floors: 25


6 November:



davo wade said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


8 November:



A-brain said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Village* | West Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 83 Batman Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Deague/Ironfish


Residential: 529 units


Retail: 958 sqm (10,312 s.f.)


Height: 88m, 66m (289ft, 217ft)


Floors: 27, 20


7 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aspire* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 295-309 King Street


Status: Approved


Developer: ICD


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 594 units


Height: 211m (692ft)


Floors: 63


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*St Boulevard* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 601 St Kilda Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shakespeare Group


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 435 units


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


12 November:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


12 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## spiralout

Posted by JCooza *NewQuay Central Park opens at Docklands as developer MAB reveals $2b vision*

A new park that will eventually form part of a green trail through a key Docklands precinct has opened.

Central Park in NewQuay is the biggest park to open in the inner city since Birrarung Marr.

The 4600sq m open space is opposite the revitalised District Docklands shopping centre, and walking distance from the Melbourne Star Observation Wheel.










Under the NewQuay West master plan by developer MAB, the park and Ron Barassi Snr sports reserve near Bolte Bridge will be connected by a 4000sq m linear park.

The green link will run between five buildings with 1200 apartments comprising a $2 billion development that will complete the 14ha NewQuay precinct over the next five years.

MAB managing director Andrew Buxton said the green space created would be the envy of the wider Docklands area.

“So people are going to be able to walk around, walk their dogs here,” he said.

“MAB’s vision for NewQuay has always been to create a vibrant and creative city for Melburnians to live, work and play.”










Launching the new park on Thursday, Lord Mayor Sally Capp said she was impressed with the quality neighbourhoods created at NewQuay over the decades.

“We can all appreciate that higher density living puts pressure on our public amenity, so the NewQuay Central Park has an important role today and into the future,” she said.

“With the population of Docklands set to increase by 50 per cent over the next 15 years, it’s more important than ever that residents, visitors and workers feel that they have green links throughout our city.”










MAB general manager residential, David Allt-Graham, said the firm’s vision was to deliver a diverse and integrated neighbourhood.

“NewQuay Central Park sits at the heart of NewQuay as a convenient and restful public

space akin to the State Library forecourt on Swanston Street,” he said.

“It is fantastic to see residents and shoppers embracing it.”

Over the next three years the precinct will see the completion of a supermarket, state primary school, Quest and Marriott hotels, and new offices in MAB’s Escala project.

Herald Sun Sub[/QUOTE]


----------



## spiralout

https://www.newquay.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NQW-masterplan-1140x430.jpg


----------



## geoking66

*Two Melbourne Quarter* | Docklands

Official website: https://www.melbournequarter.com

Project facts


Address: 697 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Retail: 800 sqm (8,611 s.f.)


Height: 128m (420ft)


Floors: 25


14 November:



melburn21 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## chrissus83

You've got to admire Melbourne's amazing pace of development, but what is with the bizarre mix of coloured glass buildings?? You have emerald, pink, purple and blue just on this page.


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


13 November:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## Munwon

Most booming cities in the West 200m+ 
1. New York
2. Melbourne 
3. Chicago 
4. Toronto 
This is my opinion, anyone else agree?


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


12 November:



GlennWilson said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West End* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://westend.melbourne

Project facts


Address: 185 Rosslyn Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Trenerry


Architect: CHT


Residential: 442 units


Height: 40m (131ft)


Floors: 13


18 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


18 November:


IMG_0756 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sky One* | Box Hill

Official website: http://skyoneboxhill.com.au

Project facts


Address: 545 Station Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Golden Age


Architect: DKO


Residential: 434 units


Height: 123m (403ft)


Floors: 36


19 November:


Sky One, Box Hill, Melbourne, under construction 18 Nov 2018 by DocklandsTony, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


19 December:



JCooza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Peak* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 141 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: VIMG


Architect: Plus


Residential: 177 units


Height: 140m (459ft)


Floors: 45


23 December:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## ironalbo

Thank you Geoking66. I like the renders that you publish


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


23 December:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


23 December:



JCooza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Boulevard* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 601 St Kilda Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shakespeare Group


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 435 units


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


26 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## skyhooks

Too little too late. The effects of C270 will be felt for a while to come. 

https://www.domain.com.au/news/changes-to-planning-controls-in-melbournes-cbd-on-the-way-793533/amp/


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


26 December:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Village* | West Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 83 Batman Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Deague/Ironfish


Residential: 529 units


Retail: 958 sqm (10,312 s.f.)


Height: 88m, 66m (289ft, 217ft)


Floors: 27, 20


27 December:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*405 Bourke Street* | CBD

Official website: http://405bourkestreet.com

Project facts


Address: 405 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 57,828 sqm (622,455 s.f.)


Retail: 3,672 sqm (39,525 s.f.)


Height: 161m (528ft)


Floors: 39


26 December:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria Police HQ* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 311 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Office: 65,000 sqm (699,654 s.f.)


Height: 174m (561ft)


Floors: 42


17 December:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


1 January:



JCooza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4248* | South Yarra

Official website: http://4248claremont.com.au

Project facts


Address: 42-48 Claremont Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Dealcorp


Architect: Plus


Residential: 141 units


Height: 81m (266ft)


Floors: 25


23 December:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


31 December:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


1 January:



JCooza said:


>


----------



## Drunkill

And something to set the scene.

Australia108 UC on the left, corebox is almost level with the roof of Prima Pearl (copper coloured building to the left) the cluster of cranes on the left behind the red tunnel ventilation stack is Melbourne Square just starting to climb into the sky.

Aurora is in the right cluster of buildings, it currently has the yellow scaffolding on it, should soon top out.

Just peeking through next to the buildings with spires (101 and 120 collins) is the cranes and core of Swanston Central. 





Drunkill said:


> Found on reddit, by user bmoxey


----------



## geoking66

*No. 1 Collins Wharf* | Docklands

Project facts


Address: 909 Collins Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 321 units


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 28


1 January:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Queen Victoria Market* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 93-151 Therry Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: PDG


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 410 units


Height: 133m (436ft)


Floors: 41


31 December:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


6 January:



davo wade said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


23 December:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


7 December:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


7 January:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


11 January:



tweeked said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Official website: https://sapphirebythegardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Setia


Architect: Cox


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728ft)


Floors: 62, 60


12 January:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*702 Station Street* | Box Hill

Project facts


Address: 702 Station Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Austone


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Hotel: 99 rooms


Height: 56m (183ft)


Floors: 17


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


14 January:



somethinglikethat said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Yarra One* | South Yarra

Official website: http://yarraone.com.au

Project facts


Address: 16-22 Claremont Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Salcon Berhad


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 268 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 27


14 January:



davo wade said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


13 January:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Two Melbourne Quarter* | Docklands

Official website: https://www.melbournequarter.com

Project facts


Address: 697 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Retail: 800 sqm (8,611 s.f.)


Height: 128m (420ft)


Floors: 25


1 January:



JCooza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


19 January:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## tenderforever

Man, Melbourne has some fantastic high rise architecture, just fantastic. I think 99% of Americans are just totally unaware of what Australia even looks like, outside of the Syndey Opera House, the outback, and a vague awareness of a bunch of beaches. When one actually gets a load of the CBDs and neighborhoods, it's really something. These Aussie cities look like much more attractive versions of Toronto, Vancouver or Miami.


----------



## geoking66

*St Boulevard* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 601 St Kilda Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shakespeare Group


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 435 units


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


21 January:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


20 January:



JCooza said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Seek HQ* | Cremorne

Project facts


Address: 60-88 Cremorne Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Cremorne Properties


Architect: Hassell


Office: 29,493 sqm (317,460 s.f.)


Retail: 454 sqm (4,887 s.f.)


Height: 36m (118ft)


Floors: 7


23 January:



davo wade said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


23 January:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*627 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Project facts


Address: 627 Chapel Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Goldfields


Architect: Cox


Office: 24,000 sqm (258,334 s.f.)


Height: 95m (312ft)


Floors: 24


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins House* | CBD

Official website: http://www.collinshousemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 466 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Asian Pacific/Golden Age


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 267 units


Height: 190m (623ft)


Floors: 61


11 January:



tweeked said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


13 January:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


27 January:


IMG_0907 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


24 January:


Untitled by Allan Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


13 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Hampstead Park* | Maidstone

Official website: http://www.hampsteadpark.com.au

Project facts


Address: 82 Hampstead Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Bewise


Architect: ClarkeHopkinsClarke


Residential: 157 units


Floors: 3


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


16 February:



rodohert said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## gravesVpelli

Australia 108 taken December 2018:

The rise of 'Australia 108' in Melbourne will overtake the Eureka as the city's tallest when complete in 2020 by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Melbourne: Australia 108 is a residential skyscraper under construction on Melbourne's Southbank by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

The Aurora taken December 2018 (difficult to tell this and the above apart!):

The Aurora Tower in Melbourne's business district nears completion by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*The District* | Docklands

Official website: https://thedocklandsresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 3-43 Waterfront Way


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Capital Alliance


Architect: DKO


Residential: 110 units


Hotel: 200 rooms


Height: 57m (187ft)


Floors: 17


4 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


16 February:



rodohert said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Yarra One* | South Yarra

Official website: http://yarraone.com.au

Project facts


Address: 16-22 Claremont Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Salcon Berhad


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 268 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 27


19 February:



davo wade said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


20 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## Marsupalami

who dufuk are buying all these apartments!? - I know there's land bankers/ asian business folk investing etc, but there cannot possibly be any one building more than 20% full and that's kinda weird.


----------



## geoking66

Marsupalami said:


> who dufuk are buying all these apartments!? - I know there's land bankers/ asian business folk investing etc, but there cannot possibly be any one building more than 20% full and that's kinda weird.


Melbourne is one of the fastest-growing cities in the OECD. It's not building remotely enough.



> *Melbourne reaches 5 million*
> 
> In the last year, Melbourne has added 125,424 people which is the largest annual increase of any city in Australia’s history. It is the equivalent of adding one new Darwin to Melbourne per annum.
> 
> Based on the current growth rate, Melbourne will add around 132,000 to its population this year which is a larger increase than the population gains of the next 30 largest Australian cities combined.
> 
> Melbourne has had the highest average growth of any city in Australia since 2011. Since 2011 it has averaged 2.55%, but in the last 12 months this has increased further to 2.65%.
> 
> (@Full article)


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


17 February:



rodohert said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West End* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://westend.melbourne

Project facts


Address: 185 Rosslyn Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Trenerry


Architect: CHT


Residential: 442 units


Height: 40m (131ft)


Floors: 13


17 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Boulevard* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 601 St Kilda Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shakespeare Group


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 435 units


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


23 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


24 February:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


23 February:


IMG_1249 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami

That arch one is bleaugh!


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


23 February:


IMG_1159 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 269m (883ft)


Floors: 84


23 February:


IMG_1244 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Home* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 256-266 City Road


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 405 units


Height: 193m (633ft)


Floors: 61


11 February:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


19 March:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


20 March:



redden said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


20 March:


Collins Arch - 20th March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Balfe Park Lane* | Brunswick East

Official website: https://www.balfeparklane.com

Project facts


Address: 77-83 Nicholson Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Antiopdean


Architect: KTA


Residential: 77 units


Height: 24m (79ft)


Floors: 7


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


22 March:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Quarter* | Docklands

Official website: https://www.melbournequarter.com

Project facts


Address: 614 Flinders Street, 697 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Fender Katsalidis/Woods Bagot


Residential: 1,690 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Retail: 800 sqm (8,611 s.f.)


Height: 134m, 128m (440ft, 420ft)


Floors: 45, 25


20 March:


Melbourne Quarter - 20th March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*405 Bourke Street* | CBD

Official website: http://405bourkestreet.com

Project facts


Address: 405 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 57,828 sqm (622,455 s.f.)


Retail: 3,672 sqm (39,525 s.f.)


Height: 161m (528ft)


Floors: 39


23 March:



HenryX said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sky One* | Box Hill

Official website: http://skyoneboxhill.com.au

Project facts


Address: 545 Station Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Golden Age


Architect: DKO


Residential: 434 units


Height: 123m (403ft)


Floors: 36


22 March:


Sky One Box Hill - 22nd March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


Sky One Box Hill - 22nd March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


23 March:


West Side Place - 23rd March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*9 Cremorne Street* | Cremorne

Project facts


Address: 9 Cremorne Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cobild


Architect: Fieldwork


Office: 2,760 sqm (29,708 s.f.)


Floors: 8


25 March:



HenryX said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


25 March:


Premier Tower - 25th March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


Premier Tower - 25th March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Penny Lane* | Moonee Ponds

Official website: https://pennylanemp.com.au

Project facts


Address: 17-19 Puckle Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Giancorp


Architect: ClarkeHopkinsClarke


Residential: 114 units


Retail: 1,624 sqm (17,481 s.f.)


Height: 56m (184ft)


Floors: 16


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


21 March:


80 Collins Street - 21st March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


21 March:



davo wade said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Olderfleet* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 477 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 50,000 sqm (538,196 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 38


20 March:


Olderfleet - 20th March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aintree Park* | Glen Iris

Official website: http://aintreeparkgleniris.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1432 Malvern Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Marshall White


Architect: Kairouz


Residential: 14 units


Floors: 4


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins House* | CBD

Official website: http://www.collinshousemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 466 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Asian Pacific/Golden Age


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 267 units


Height: 190m (623ft)


Floors: 61


21 March:


Collins House - 20th March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


29 March:


Melbourne’s South Bank by Mathew La Sala, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Boulevard* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 601 St Kilda Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shakespeare Group


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 435 units


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


30 March:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


31 March:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


28 April:



JCooza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*East Central* | Box Hill

Official website: http://www.eastcentralboxhill.com.au

Project facts


Address: 820 Whitehorse Road


Status: Excavation


Developer: Longriver


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 301 units


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 30


May 2:


East Central, Box Hill, Melbourne by DocklandsTony, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Fenwick* | Kew

Official website: https://www.fenwickkew.com.au

Project facts


Address: 13-15 Fenwick Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Angle


Architect: Edition Office


Residential: 10 units


Floors: 3


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins House* | CBD

Official website: http://www.collinshousemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 466 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Asian Pacific/Golden Age


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 267 units


Height: 190m (623ft)


Floors: 61


30 April:



Decatur said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Victoriana* | St Kilda Road

Official website: http://thevictoriana.com.au

Project facts


Address: 20 Queens Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: JD


Architect: Rothelowman


Residential: 250 units


Height: 54m (177ft)


Floors: 18


29 April:



redden said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


4 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


5 May:



A-brain said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


12 April:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Bowen & Queens* | St Kilda Road

Official website: http://bowenandqueens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 2 Bowen Crescent


Status: Approved


Developer: Wuzhong


Architect: Plus


Residential: 214 units


Height: 58m (190ft)


Floors: 19


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


7 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Helm* | Hawthorn

Official website: https://www.helmhawthorn.com.au

Project facts


Address: 300 Burwood Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Delmo


Architect: Stokes


Residential: 26 units


Height: 18m (59ft)


Floors: 5


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Official website: https://sapphirebythegardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Setia


Architect: Cox


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728ft)


Floors: 62, 60


7 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4248* | South Yarra

Official website: http://4248claremont.com.au

Project facts


Address: 42-48 Claremont Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Dealcorp


Architect: Plus


Residential: 141 units


Height: 81m (266ft)


Floors: 25


23 December:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Peak* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 141 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: VIMG


Architect: Plus


Residential: 177 units


Height: 140m (459ft)


Floors: 45


7 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West End* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://westend.melbourne

Project facts


Address: 185 Rosslyn Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Trenerry


Architect: CHT


Residential: 442 units


Height: 40m (131ft)


Floors: 13


6 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## spiralout




----------



## geoking66

*Victoria Police HQ* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 311 Spencer Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 65,000 sqm (699,654 s.f.)


Height: 174m (561ft)


Floors: 42


6 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


7 May:


Melbourne by Claudia ., on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


3 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


7 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


12 May:



somethinglikethat said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Seek HQ* | Cremorne

Project facts


Address: 60-88 Cremorne Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Cremorne Properties


Architect: Hassell


Office: 29,493 sqm (317,460 s.f.)


Retail: 454 sqm (4,887 s.f.)


Height: 36m (118ft)


Floors: 7


13 May:



davo wade said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


14 May:



Decatur said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


14 May:



Decatur said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 84


14 March:



lozza said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


15 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


17 May:



somethinglikethat said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Rise* | Moonee Ponds

Official website: https://rise.caydon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 15 Everage Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Caydon


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 297 units


Height: 96m (315ft)


Floors: 30


17 May:



tayser said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## elliot

Some really good stuff underway in Australia's premier city ;-)


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Official website: https://sapphirebythegardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Setia


Architect: Cox


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728ft)


Floors: 62, 60


17 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*88 Melbourne* | Southbank

Official website: http://88melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 88 Queensbridge Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: New Sky


Architect: Rothelowman


Residential: 252 units


Height: 209m (686ft)


Floors: 61


15 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


14 May:



lozza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Village* | West Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 83 Batman Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Deague/Ironfish


Residential: 529 units


Retail: 958 sqm (10,312 s.f.)


Height: 88m, 66m (289ft, 217ft)


Floors: 27, 20


21 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Olderfleet* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 477 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 50,000 sqm (538,196 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 38


21 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Coburg Collective* | Coburg

Official website: https://coburgcollective.com.au

Project facts


Address: 200 Sydney Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Ruiyi


Architect: Hayball


Residential: 10 units


Floors: 3


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria Police HQ* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 311 Spencer Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 65,000 sqm (699,654 s.f.)


Height: 174m (561ft)


Floors: 42


21 May:



deebs said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Voyager* | Docklands

Official website: https://yarrasedge.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 160 Lorimer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Mirvac Design


Residential: 316 units


Height: 138m (453ft)


Floors: 43


21 May:



redden said:


>



Rendering (middle):


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


23 May:


Blue skies, blue Yarra River and the Melbourne skyline in Autumn by Alpha, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


16 May:


Knocking Off Time by Richard, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Village* | West Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 83 Batman Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Deague/Ironfish


Residential: 529 units


Retail: 958 sqm (10,312 s.f.)


Height: 88m, 66m (289ft, 217ft)


Floors: 27, 20


26 May:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


18 July:


Early morning moon over Melbourne by Caroline Ramsden, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


11 July:



somethinglikethat said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Boulevard* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 601 St Kilda Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shakespeare Group


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 435 units


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


20 July:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


21 July:



JCooza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


21 July:



Danny21 said:


>


----------



## Hudson11

Melbourne is really raising the bar architecturally. It'll probably have the most futuristic looking skyline in the near future. You don't need height for that aesthetic.


----------



## Drunkill

Hudson11 said:


> Melbourne is really raising the bar architecturally. It'll probably have the most futuristic looking skyline in the near future. You don't need height for that aesthetic.


It already has a futuristic skyline!

From the movie 'Upgrade (2018)'









:lol:
Filmed here, they added some funky designs ontop of existing buildings in Southbank and the CBD.


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


21 July:



JCooza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*YarraBend* | Alphington

Official website: https://yarrabend.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 16 Parkview Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Glenvill


Architect: DKO


Size: 14ha (35 acres)


Residential: 1,500 units


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Uno* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 111 A'Beckett Street


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: SP Setia


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 632 units


Retail: 1,351 sqm (14,542 s.f.)


Height: 210m (689ft)


Floors: 65


21 July:



JCooza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


24 July:



redden said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 84


16 July:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Quarter* | Docklands

Official website: https://www.melbournequarter.com

Project facts


Address: 614 Flinders Street, 697 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Fender Katsalidis/Woods Bagot


Residential: 1,690 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Retail: 800 sqm (8,611 s.f.)


Height: 134m, 128m (440ft, 420ft)


Floors: 45, 25


27 July:



Greenguy94 said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


26 July:



Greenguy94 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Yarra One* | South Yarra

Official website: http://yarraone.com.au

Project facts


Address: 16-22 Claremont Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Salcon Berhad


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 268 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 27


28 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Official website: https://sapphirebythegardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Setia


Architect: Cox


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728ft)


Floors: 62, 60


30 July:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Pace* | Blackburn

Official website: https://pacedg.com.au/blackburn

Project facts


Address: 160 Whitehorse Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Pace


Architect: Ascui


Residential: 263 units


Floors: 10


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*405 Bourke Street* | CBD

Official website: http://405bourkestreet.com

Project facts


Address: 405 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 57,828 sqm (622,455 s.f.)


Retail: 3,672 sqm (39,525 s.f.)


Height: 161m (528ft)


Floors: 39


1 August:



Decatur said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*510 Church Street* | Cremorne

Official website: http://510churchstreet.com

Project facts


Address: 510 Church Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Alfasi


Architect: Cox


Office: 20,744 sqm (223,287 s.f.)


Floors: 11


28 July:



HenryX said:


>


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria Police HQ* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 311 Spencer Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 65,000 sqm (699,654 s.f.)


Height: 174m (561ft)


Floors: 42


28 July:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


1 September:



JCooza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


1 September:



JCooza said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


27 August:



melburn21 said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


4 September:



Decatur said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


5 September:



skyvan26 said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Uno* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 111 A'Beckett Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: SP Setia


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 632 units


Retail: 1,351 sqm (14,542 s.f.)


Height: 210m (689ft)


Floors: 65


26 August:



Greenguy94 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*600 Church Street* | Cremorne

Official website: http://icondevelopments.com.au/project/church

Project facts


Address: 600 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Icon


Architect: Wood Marsh


Office: 5,159 sqm (55,531 s.f.)


Height: 37m (121ft)


Floors: 8


26 August:



davo wade said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*405 Bourke Street* | CBD

Official website: http://405bourkestreet.com

Project facts


Address: 405 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 57,828 sqm (622,455 s.f.)


Retail: 3,672 sqm (39,525 s.f.)


Height: 161m (528ft)


Floors: 39


29 August:



Greenguy94 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*East Brunswick Village* | Brunswick East

Official website: https://eastbrunswickvillage.com.au

Project facts


Address: 127–149 Nicholson Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Banco


Architect: JAM


Residential: 772 units


Office: 2,550 sqm (27,448 s.f.)


Retail: 6,673 sqm (71,828 s.f.)


Floors: max. 6


10 September:



Greenguy94 said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


10 September:



lozza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Quarter* | Docklands

Official website: https://www.melbournequarter.com

Project facts


Address: 614 Flinders Street, 697 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Fender Katsalidis/Woods Bagot


Residential: 1,690 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Retail: 800 sqm (8,611 s.f.)


Height: 134m, 128m (440ft, 420ft)


Floors: 45, 25


11 September:



somethinglikethat said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


10 September:



Greenguy94 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


14 September:



JCooza said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


14 September:


IMG_1196 by angonys art leonda, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Village* | West Melbourne

Project facts


Address: 83 Batman Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Deague/Ironfish


Residential: 529 units


Retail: 958 sqm (10,312 s.f.)


Height: 88m, 66m (289ft, 217ft)


Floors: 27, 20


15 September:



JCooza said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


12 September:


IMG_3708 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*835 High Street* | Armadale

Official website: https://www.835high.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Moda


Architect: Carr


Residential: 26 units


Floors: 7


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Complete


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 84


12 September:



Greenguy94 said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*West End* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://westend.melbourne

Project facts


Address: 185 Rosslyn Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Trenerry


Architect: CHT


Residential: 442 units


Height: 40m (131ft)


Floors: 13


17 September:



Greenguy94 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


15 September:



somethinglikethat said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


14 September:


IMG_1200i87878i7i by angonys art leonda, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


9 September:



Grollo said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Quarter* | Docklands

Official website: https://www.melbournequarter.com

Project facts


Address: 614 Flinders Street, 697 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Fender Katsalidis/Woods Bagot


Residential: 1,690 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Retail: 800 sqm (8,611 s.f.)


Height: 134m, 128m (440ft, 420ft)


Floors: 45, 25


15 September:



JCooza said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


22 September:



Jack Daniel said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*600 Church Street* | Cremorne

Official website: http://icondevelopments.com.au/project/church

Project facts


Address: 600 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Icon


Architect: Wood Marsh


Office: 5,159 sqm (55,531 s.f.)


Height: 37m (121ft)


Floors: 8


8 September:



davo wade said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


17 September:



somethinglikethat said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


26 September:


fullsizeoutput_36b7 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


26 September:


fullsizeoutput_36c6 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Home* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 256-266 City Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 405 units


Height: 193m (633ft)


Floors: 61


26 September:


fullsizeoutput_36c0 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


27 September:


IMG_0651[8616] by angonys art leonda, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


29 September:



JCooza said:


>


----------



## MetropolOZ

The building just to the left has to be one of the ugliest buildings in Melbourne. What a disgrace.


----------



## geoking66

*405 Bourke Street* | CBD

Official website: http://405bourkestreet.com

Project facts


Address: 405 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 57,828 sqm (622,455 s.f.)


Retail: 3,672 sqm (39,525 s.f.)


Height: 161m (528ft)


Floors: 39


26 September:


fullsizeoutput_36da by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


1 October:



davo wade said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Quincy Hotel* | CBD

Official website: https://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/flinders-lane

Project facts


Address: 33 King Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Hotel: 241 rooms


Floors: 33


26 September:


fullsizeoutput_36ce by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*627 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Project facts


Address: 627 Chapel Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Goldfields


Architect: Cox


Office: 24,000 sqm (258,334 s.f.)


Height: 95m (312ft)


Floors: 24


1 October:



davo wade said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*555 Collins Street* | CBD

Official website: https://www.charterhall.com.au/Office/Properties/555-Collins-Street

Project facts


Address: 555 Collins Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Gensler


Office: 80,000 sqm (861,113 s.f.)


Height: 142m, 129m (466ft, 423ft)


Floors: 35, 32


15 September:



JCooza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West End* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://westend.melbourne

Project facts


Address: 185 Rosslyn Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Trenerry


Architect: CHT


Residential: 442 units


Height: 40m (131ft)


Floors: 13


17 September:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


7 October:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*MYOB HQ* | Cremorne

Project facts


Address: 17-21 Harcourt Parade


Status: Under construction


Developer: Caydon


Architect: Hayball


Office: 8,800 sqm (94,722 s.f.)


Floors: 9


8 October:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


6 October:



somethinglikethat said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Oakwood Premier* | Fishermans Bend

Project facts


Address: 202-214 Normanby Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Yarra Hotel Group


Architect: Rothe Lowman


Residential: 238 units


Hotel: 154 rooms


Height: 140m (459ft)


Floors: 40


8 October:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


9 October:



somethinglikethat said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


10 October (right):


Melbourne skyline from Williamstown by Joe Lewit, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


6 October:



Decatur said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


11 October:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


13 October:


fullsizeoutput_36ec by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*627 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Project facts


Address: 627 Chapel Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Goldfields


Architect: Cox


Office: 24,000 sqm (258,334 s.f.)


Height: 95m (312ft)


Floors: 24


13 October:



davo wade said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Official website: https://sapphirebythegardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Setia


Architect: Cox


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728ft)


Floors: 62, 60


13 October:


IMG_2759 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


8 October:



redden said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## Drunkill

Australia 108 from a few different locations



Drunkill said:


> A few from around town


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


13 October:


IMG_2779 by Ryan Seychell, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


9 October:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*435 Bourke Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 435 Bourke Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 64,500 sqm (694,272 s.f.)


Height: 207m (679ft)


Floors: 47


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*411-421 Smith Street* | Fitzroy

Project facts


Address: 411-421 Smith Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Chapter


Architect: K2LD


Residential: 71 units


Office: 1,098 sqm (11,819 s.f.)


Retail: 950 sqm (10,226 s.f.)


Height: 34m (112ft)


Floors: 10


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


22 October:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*600 Church Street* | Cremorne

Official website: http://icondevelopments.com.au/project/church

Project facts


Address: 600 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Icon


Architect: Wood Marsh


Office: 5,159 sqm (55,531 s.f.)


Height: 37m (121ft)


Floors: 8


21 October:



davo wade said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Aspire* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 295-309 King Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: ICD


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 594 units


Height: 211m (692ft)


Floors: 63


7 October:



Greenguy94 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Boulevard* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 601 St Kilda Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shakespeare Group


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 435 units


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


21 October:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*West End* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://westend.melbourne

Project facts


Address: 185 Rosslyn Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Trenerry


Architect: CHT


Residential: 442 units


Height: 40m (131ft)


Floors: 13


20 October:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


21 October:



redden said:


>


----------



## Grollo




----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


27 October:



JCooza said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*627 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Project facts


Address: 627 Chapel Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Goldfields


Architect: Cox


Office: 24,000 sqm (258,334 s.f.)


Height: 95m (312ft)


Floors: 24


28 October:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


24 October:



Greenguy94 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Rise* | Moonee Ponds

Official website: https://rise.caydon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 15 Everage Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Caydon


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 297 units


Height: 96m (315ft)


Floors: 30


28 October:



tayser said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Official website: https://sapphirebythegardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Setia


Architect: Cox


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728ft)


Floors: 62, 60


30 October:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


31 October:



worzil said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


2 November:



Danny21 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Yarra One* | South Yarra

Official website: http://yarraone.com.au

Project facts


Address: 16-22 Claremont Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Salcon Berhad


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 268 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 27


28 October:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Uno* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 111 A'Beckett Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: SP Setia


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 632 units


Retail: 1,351 sqm (14,542 s.f.)


Height: 210m (689ft)


Floors: 65


3 November:



Greenguy94 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*835 High Street* | Armadale

Official website: https://www.835high.com.au

Project facts


Address: 835 High Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Moda


Architect: Carr


Residential: 25 units


Height: 23m (75ft)


Floors: 7


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


5 November:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Promenade* | Box Hill

Official website: https://promenadeboxhill.com.au

Project facts


Address: 34-36 Prospect Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: CBR


Architect: Peddle Thorp


Residential: 200 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 31


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


7 November:



Greenguy94 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


6 November:



Melbourneguy said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Queen Victoria Market* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 93-151 Therry Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: PDG


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 410 units


Height: 133m (436ft)


Floors: 41


9 November:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Quarter* | Docklands

Official website: https://www.melbournequarter.com

Project facts


Address: 614 Flinders Street, 697 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Fender Katsalidis/Woods Bagot


Residential: 1,690 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Retail: 800 sqm (8,611 s.f.)


Height: 134m, 128m (440ft, 420ft)


Floors: 45, 25


1 November:


IMG_3232 by Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*405 Bourke Street* | CBD

Official website: http://405bourkestreet.com

Project facts


Address: 405 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 57,828 sqm (622,455 s.f.)


Retail: 3,672 sqm (39,525 s.f.)


Height: 161m (528ft)


Floors: 39


28 October:



redden said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*MYOB HQ* | Cremorne

Project facts


Address: 17-21 Harcourt Parade


Status: Under construction


Developer: Caydon


Architect: Hayball


Office: 8,800 sqm (94,722 s.f.)


Floors: 9


11 November:



redden said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | CBD

Official website: http://www.paragonqueenst.com

Project facts


Address: 316-320 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Beulah


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 227 units


Height: 155m (509ft)


Floors: 48


7 November:











(@Greenguy94)


Rendering:


----------



## mw123

Can't wait to see the colour of that glass. Hopefully something like Prima tower.


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


8 November:











(@Lensaloft)


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


7 November:











(@Greenguy94)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


2 November:











(@Papps)


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


11 November:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*627 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Project facts


Address: 627 Chapel Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Goldfields


Architect: Cox


Office: 24,000 sqm (258,334 s.f.)


Height: 95m (312ft)


Floors: 24


13 November:











(@davo wade)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


18 November:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


14 November:




















(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


20 November:











(@Greenguy94)


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


11 November:











(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*555 Collins Street* | CBD

Official website: https://www.charterhall.com.au/Office/Properties/555-Collins-Street

Project facts


Address: 555 Collins Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Gensler


Office: 80,000 sqm (861,113 s.f.)


Height: 142m, 129m (466ft, 423ft)


Floors: 35, 32


15 September:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*600 Church Street* | Cremorne

Official website: http://icondevelopments.com.au/project/church

Project facts


Address: 600 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Icon


Architect: Wood Marsh


Office: 5,159 sqm (55,531 s.f.)


Height: 37m (121ft)


Floors: 8


16 November:











(@HenryX)


----------



## geoking66

*Uno* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 111 A'Beckett Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: SP Setia


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 632 units


Retail: 1,351 sqm (14,542 s.f.)


Height: 210m (689ft)


Floors: 65


20 November:











(@Greenguy94)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Gordon Street* | Cremorne

Project facts


Address: 1 Gordon Street


Status: Approved


Developer: CostaFox/Bayley Stuart


Architect: Fieldwork


Office: 5,000 sqm (53,820 s.f.)


Floors: 7


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Official website: https://sapphirebythegardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Setia


Architect: Cox


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728ft)


Floors: 62, 60


19 November:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Yarra One* | South Yarra

Official website: http://yarraone.com.au

Project facts


Address: 16-22 Claremont Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Salcon Berhad


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 268 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 27


13 November:











(@davo_wade)


----------



## geoking66

*Olderfleet* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 477 Collins Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 50,000 sqm (538,196 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 38


18 November:











(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Wattle on the Park* | McKinnon

Official website: http://wattleonthepark.com.au

Project facts


Address: 2 Wattle Grove


Status: Approved


Developer: KBMV


Architect: Perkins


Residential: 5 units


Floors: 3


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


29 November:











(@melburn21)


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


21 November:











(@melburn21)


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


24 November:











(@Papps)


Rendering:


----------



## mw123

Melbourne Square | 231m, 179m














melburn21 said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | CBD

Official website: http://www.paragonqueenst.com

Project facts


Address: 316-320 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Beulah


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 227 units


Height: 155m (509ft)


Floors: 48


27 November:











(@somethinglikethat)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4248* | South Yarra

Official website: http://4248claremont.com.au

Project facts


Address: 42-48 Claremont Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dealcorp


Architect: Plus


Residential: 141 units


Height: 81m (266ft)


Floors: 25


28 November:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Arches* | Maribyrnong

Official website: https://www.archesmaribyrnong.com.au

Project facts


Address: 7 Sloane Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Rising Sun


Architect: Hansen


Residential: 28 units


Floors: 10


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


3 November:











(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


27 November:











(@somethinglikethat)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Gadsden* | West Melbourne

Official website: https://gadsdenmelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 268 Adderley Street


Status: Approved


Developer: PDG


Architect: DKO


Residential: 188 units


Floors: 11


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Official website: https://sapphirebythegardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Setia


Architect: Cox


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728ft)


Floors: 62, 60


2 December:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*627 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Project facts


Address: 627 Chapel Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Goldfields


Architect: Cox


Office: 24,000 sqm (258,334 s.f.)


Height: 95m (312ft)


Floors: 24


1 December:











(@davo wade)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


4 December:











(@Leesome)


----------



## geoking66

*Home* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 256-266 City Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 405 units


Height: 198m (650ft)


Floors: 61


7 December:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


8 December:











(@rorrox71)


----------



## geoking66

*St Boulevard* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 601 St Kilda Road


Status: Topped out


Developer: Shakespeare Group


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 435 units


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


7 December:











(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*405 Bourke Street* | CBD

Official website: http://405bourkestreet.com

Project facts


Address: 405 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 57,828 sqm (622,455 s.f.)


Retail: 3,672 sqm (39,525 s.f.)


Height: 173m (568ft)


Floors: 42


8 December:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West End* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://westend.melbourne

Project facts


Address: 185 Rosslyn Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Trenerry


Architect: CHT


Residential: 377 units


Hotel: 92 rooms


Retail: 4,580 sqm (49,299 s.f.)


Height: 40m (131ft)


Floors: 13


7 December:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria Police HQ* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 311 Spencer Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 65,000 sqm (699,654 s.f.)


Height: 174m (561ft)


Floors: 42


8 December:











(@rorrox71)


----------



## geoking66

*Yarra One* | South Yarra

Official website: http://yarraone.com.au

Project facts


Address: 16-22 Claremont Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Salcon Berhad


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 268 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 27


14 December:











(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Wesley Place* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 118-148 Lonsdale Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Office: 55,000 sqm (592,015 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 35


2 December:











(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


7 December:




















(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | CBD

Official website: http://www.paragonqueenst.com

Project facts


Address: 316-320 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Beulah


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 227 units


Height: 155m (509ft)


Floors: 48


7 December:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


15 December:











(@mouse123)


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


14 December:











(@mouse123)


----------



## Chad

Dang!!!! That is one sexy tower


----------



## geoking66

*627 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Project facts


Address: 627 Chapel Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Goldfields


Architect: Cox


Office: 24,000 sqm (258,334 s.f.)


Height: 95m (312ft)


Floors: 24


13 December:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


18 December:











(@mouse123)


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

imo Melbourne has currently some of the best skyscraper developments going on in the world.


----------



## geoking66

*The Eighth* | South Melbourne

Official website: https://theeighth.com.au

Project facts


Address: 8 Palmerston Crescent


Status: Approved


Developer: Crema


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 36 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 18


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


8 December:











(@JCooza)


Rendering:


----------



## DarkLite

Swanston Central has a hideous cladding uke:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Quarter* | Docklands

Official website: https://www.melbournequarter.com

Project facts


Address: 614 Flinders Street, 697 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Fender Katsalidis/Woods Bagot


Residential: 1,690 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Retail: 800 sqm (8,611 s.f.)


Height: 134m, 128m (440ft, 420ft)


Floors: 45, 25


17 December:











(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*555 Collins Street* | CBD

Official website: https://www.charterhall.com.au/Office/Properties/555-Collins-Street

Project facts


Address: 555 Collins Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Gensler


Office: 80,000 sqm (861,113 s.f.)


Height: 142m, 129m (466ft, 423ft)


Floors: 35, 32


17 December:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West End* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://westend.melbourne

Project facts


Address: 185 Rosslyn Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Trenerry


Architect: CHT


Residential: 377 units


Hotel: 92 rooms


Retail: 4,580 sqm (49,299 s.f.)


Height: 40m (131ft)


Floors: 13


12 December:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


20 December:





























(@mouse123)


----------



## geoking66

*Normanby* | Fishermans Bend

Official website: https://www.normanbymelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 199-201 Normanby Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Capital Alliance


Architect: DKO


Residential: 111 units


Hotel: 200 rooms


Height: 140m (459ft)


Floors: 40


22 December:











(@redden)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Aspire* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 295-309 King Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: ICD


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 594 units


Height: 211m (692ft)


Floors: 63


21 December:











(@Grollo)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Rise* | Moonee Ponds

Official website: https://rise.caydon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 15 Everage Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Caydon


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 297 units


Height: 96m (315ft)


Floors: 30


26 December:











(@tayser)


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


22 December:











(@Decatur)


----------



## geoking66

*Two Eleven* | Brunswick

Official website: https://www.twoeleven.com.au

Project facts


Address: 211 Sydney Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Excelon


Architect: Six Degrees


Residential: 21 units


Height: 23m (75ft)


Floors: 7


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


21 December:











(@Grollo)


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


18 December:











(@mouse123)


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


20 December:











(@mouse123)


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


19 December:











(@worzil)


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Official website: https://collinsarch.com

Project facts


Address: 447 Collins Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Cbus


Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot


Residential: 202 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Hotel: 294 rooms


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 42


20 December (right):











(@mouse123)


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


1 December:











(@davo wade)


----------



## Dale

Not sure what is, but I prefer Sydney’s new buildings. Melbourne’s scream, “Me! ME!” 

I do like Melbourne though. LOTS to like about the city.


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | CBD

Official website: http://www.paragonqueenst.com

Project facts


Address: 316-320 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Beulah


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 227 units


Height: 155m (509ft)


Floors: 48


31 December:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Botanicca 3* | Burnley

Project facts


Address: 572 Swan Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Growthpoint


Architect: Gray Puksand


Office: 19,240 sqm (207,098 s.f.)


Floors: 6


4 December:











(@redden)


----------



## QalzimCity

Nobody can legitimately argue that Melbourne has some of the most beautiful scrapers on the planet


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Official website: https://sapphirebythegardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Setia


Architect: Cox


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728ft)


Floors: 62, 60


31 December:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Muse* | St Kilda Road

Official website: https://www.themusemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 409 St Kilda Road


Status: Demolition


Developer: Devitt


Architect: Bruce Henderson


Residential: 42 units


Floors: 14


12 December:











(@redden)


Renderings:


----------



## gwiATLeman

Dale said:


> Not sure what is, but I prefer Sydney’s new buildings. Melbourne’s scream, “Me! ME!”
> 
> I do like Melbourne though. LOTS to like about the city.


Who builds a 500ft plus tower for it to NOT be noticed? :?


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


3 January:











(@melbournee12)


----------



## You are to blame

Melbourne has so many lovely new towers with curves.
it is something we can't seem to get right in Toronto


----------



## Akai

Amazing Melbourne, the best skyline in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## geoking66

*East End* | Ringwood

Official website: https://ringwoodeastend.com

Project facts


Address: 28-30 Maroondah Highway


Status: Approved


Developer: Sunstone


Architect: CHT


Residential: 354 units


Office: 2,405 sqm (25,887 s.f.)


Hotel: 205 rooms


Retail: 1,499 sqm (16,135 s.f.)


Height: 66m, 56m, 35m (217ft, 184ft, 115ft)


Floors: 21, 17, 10


21 December:


----------



## geoking66

*405 Bourke Street* | CBD

Official website: http://405bourkestreet.com

Project facts


Address: 405 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 57,828 sqm (622,455 s.f.)


Retail: 3,672 sqm (39,525 s.f.)


Height: 173m (568ft)


Floors: 42


3 January:











(@melbournee12)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4248* | South Yarra

Official website: http://4248claremont.com.au

Project facts


Address: 42-48 Claremont Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dealcorp


Architect: Plus


Residential: 141 units


Height: 81m (266ft)


Floors: 25


13 December:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


31 December:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## gravesVpelli

The trouble with Melbourne is that so many of the buildings have the same skin finish - blue reflective glass. I can see about five almost identical in cladding, which are also similar to several in Brisbane. It is all a bit repetitive and thereby monotonous. Melbourne would be improved if they got away from the ubiquitous reflective blue and tried a little more stonework which would compliment the older buildings in the city.


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Quarter* | Docklands

Official website: https://www.melbournequarter.com

Project facts


Address: 614 Flinders Street, 697 Collins Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Fender Katsalidis/Woods Bagot


Residential: 1,690 units


Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)


Retail: 800 sqm (8,611 s.f.)


Height: 134m, 128m (440ft, 420ft)


Floors: 45, 25


3 January:











(@melbournee12)


----------



## geoking66

*Bijou* | Camberwell

Official website: https://www.bijoucamberwell.com.au

Project facts


Address: 699 Burke Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Royal Fund


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 37 units


Floors: 9


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


7 January:











(@Leesome)


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


10 January:











(@worzil)


----------



## Dale

Seems there may yet be hope for the big Queensbridge tower ?


----------



## geoking66

*Quincy Hotel* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 33 King Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Hotel: 241 rooms


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 30


4 January:











(@melbournee12)


----------



## geoking66

*Voyager* | Docklands

Official website: https://yarrasedge.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 160 Lorimer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Mirvac Design


Residential: 316 units


Height: 138m (453ft)


Floors: 43


9 January:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Uno* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 111 A'Beckett Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: SP Setia


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 632 units


Retail: 1,351 sqm (14,542 s.f.)


Height: 210m (689ft)


Floors: 65


12 January:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## KenanO

In my opinion Melbourne needs more new high-rises cladded with stone or brick. All these glass buildings in a bundle will look... sort of "cheep" together


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


8 January:


MELBOURNE SQUARE, SOUTHBANK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*1 Spring Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 1 Spring Street


Status: Concept


Architect: Ingenhoven/Architectus


Office: 43,000 sqm (462,848 s.f.)


Height: 150m (492ft)


Floors: TBD


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Sky One* | Box Hill

Official website: http://skyoneboxhill.com.au

Project facts


Address: 545 Station Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Golden Age


Architect: DKO


Residential: 434 units


Height: 123m (403ft)


Floors: 36


18 January:











(@ciaobellaxo)


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


19 January:




















(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*21-35 Power Street* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 21-35 Power Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: M&L


Architect: METIER3


Residential: 482 units


Office: 1,247 sqm (13,423 s.f.)


Hotel: 390 rooms


Retail: 3,084 sqm (33,196 s.f.)


Height: 280m (919ft)


Floors: 71


21 January:











(@worzil)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


21 January:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*51-65 Clarke Street* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 51-65 Clarke Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Newcity


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 420 units


Hotel: 199 rooms


Height: 234m (768ft)


Floors: 69


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | CBD

Official website: http://www.paragonqueenst.com

Project facts


Address: 316-320 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Beulah


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 227 units


Height: 155m (509ft)


Floors: 48


21 January:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Official website: http://swanstoncentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 168 Victoria Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Hengyi


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,035 units


Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 72


19 January:











(@deebs)


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


27 January:











(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 270m, 240m, 235m, 211m (886ft, 787ft, 771ft, 692ft)


Floors: 79, 72, 70, 62


12 February:











(@Melbourneguy)


----------



## geoking66

*Capitol Grand* | South Yarra

Official website: http://capitolgrand.com

Project facts


Address: 241 Toorak Road


Status: Topped out


Developer: LK


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 450 units


Height: 178m (584ft)


Floors: 50


11 February:











(@rodohert)


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


12 February:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*88 Cambridge Street* | Collingwood

Official website: https://88cambridgestreet.com.au

Project facts


Address: 88 Cambridge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Centreland


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 113 units


Height: 32m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 10


14 February:











(@spinnn)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


17 February:




















(@mouse123)


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


16 February:











(@rodohert)


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 380 Lonsdale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brady


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 728 units


Hotel: 312 rooms


Height: 217m (712ft)


Floors: 67


13 February:











(@Malvern3144)


----------



## geoking66

*Voyager* | Docklands

Official website: https://yarrasedge.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 160 Lorimer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Mirvac Design


Residential: 316 units


Height: 138m (453ft)


Floors: 43


15 February:











(@Drunkill)


Rendering:


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I love how it seems that many of the developments do a good job of incorporating balconies without them being visually intrusive on the exterior.


----------



## geoking66

*555 Collins Street* | CBD

Official website: https://www.charterhall.com.au/property/property-detail/555-collins-street

Project facts


Address: 555 Collins Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Gensler


Office: 80,000 sqm (861,113 s.f.)


Height: 142m, 129m (466ft, 423ft)


Floors: 35, 32


17 February:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*510 Church Street* | Cremorne

Official website: http://510churchstreet.com

Project facts


Address: 510 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Alfasi


Architect: Cox


Office: 20,744 sqm (223,287 s.f.)


Floors: 11


14 February:











(@spinnn)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Official website: https://sapphirebythegardens.com.au

Project facts


Address: 308 Exhibition Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Setia


Architect: Cox


Residential: 500 units


Hotel: 300 rooms


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728ft)


Floors: 62, 60


23 February:











(@Decatur)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*600 Church Street* | Cremorne

Official website: http://icondevelopments.com.au/project/church

Project facts


Address: 600 Church Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Icon


Architect: Wood Marsh


Office: 5,159 sqm (55,531 s.f.)


Height: 37m (121ft)


Floors: 8


14 February:











(@spinnn)


----------



## geoking66

*Aspire* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 295-309 King Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: ICD


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 594 units


Height: 211m (692ft)


Floors: 63


16 February:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


26 February (left two towers):











(@mouse123)


----------



## geoking66

*405 Bourke Street* | CBD

Official website: http://405bourkestreet.com

Project facts


Address: 405 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 57,828 sqm (622,455 s.f.)


Retail: 3,672 sqm (39,525 s.f.)


Height: 173m (568ft)


Floors: 42


12 February:











(@Melbourneguy)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*627 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Project facts


Address: 627 Chapel Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Goldfields


Architect: Cox


Office: 24,000 sqm (258,334 s.f.)


Height: 95m (312ft)


Floors: 24


1 March:











(@redden)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*The Peak* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 141 La Trobe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: VIMG


Architect: Plus


Residential: 177 units


Height: 140m (459ft)


Floors: 45


23 February:











(@Decatur)


----------



## geoking66

*West End* | West Melbourne

Official website: http://westend.melbourne

Project facts


Address: 185 Rosslyn Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Trenerry


Architect: CHT


Residential: 377 units


Hotel: 92 rooms


Retail: 4,580 sqm (49,299 s.f.)


Height: 40m (131ft)


Floors: 13


29 February:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Yarra One* | South Yarra

Official website: http://yarraone.com.au

Project facts


Address: 16-22 Claremont Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Salcon Berhad


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 268 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 27


29 February:











(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Aurora Melbourne Central* | CBD

Official website: http://aurora-melbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 La Trobe Street


Status: Complete


Developer: UEM Sunrise


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 1,149 units


Office: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Retail: 3,500 sqm (37,674 s.f.)


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 84


16 February:











Melbourne by Craig, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Official website: http://www.australia108.com.au

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aspial


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,105 units


Height: 317m (1,040ft)


Floors: 100


1 March:











(@worzil)


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | CBD

Official website: http://www.paragonqueenst.com

Project facts


Address: 316-320 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Beulah


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 227 units


Height: 155m (509ft)


Floors: 48


2 March:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Voyager* | Docklands

Official website: https://yarrasedge.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 160 Lorimer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Mirvac Design


Residential: 316 units


Height: 138m (453ft)


Floors: 43


29 February:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.westsideplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 250 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East Consortium


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 2,600 units


Hotel: 263 rooms


Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)


Height: 269m, 240m, 230m, 211m (883ft, 787ft, 755ft, 692ft)


Floors: 81, 72, 70, 65


28 February:


Melbourne by Craig, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Green Spine* | Southbank

Official website: https://www.southbankbybeulah.com

Project facts


Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard


Status: Council approval


Developer: Beulah


Architect: UNStudio/Cox


Residential: 789 units


Office: 35,000 sqm (376,737 s.f.)


Hotel: 220 rooms


Retail: 30,000 sqm (322,917 s.f.)


Height: 365m, 252m (1,198ft, 827ft)


Floors: 102, 59


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Official website: http://queensplacemelbourne.com.au

Project facts


Address: 350 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: 3L Alliance


Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis


Residential: 1,700 units


Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)


Floors: 79, 79


10 March:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*127-129 Kavanagh Street* | Southbank

Project facts


Address: 127-129 Kavanagh Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Landbridge


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 328 units


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 151m, 87m (495ft, 285ft)


Floors: 47, 26


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.premiertower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 134 Spencer Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 660 units


Hotel: 160 rooms


Height: 249m (817ft)


Floors: 78


11 March:











(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*627 Chapel Street* | South Yarra

Project facts


Address: 627 Chapel Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Goldfields


Architect: Cox


Office: 24,000 sqm (258,334 s.f.)


Height: 95m (312ft)


Floors: 24


12 March:











(@redden)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*17 Spring Street* | CBD

Official website: https://17springstreet.com

Project facts


Address: 17 Spring Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 73 units


Height: 128m (420ft)


Floors: 35


3 March:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Boulevard* | St Kilda Road

Project facts


Address: 601 St Kilda Road


Status: Topped out


Developer: Shakespeare Group


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 435 units


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


9 March:




















(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Aspire* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 295-309 King Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: ICD


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 594 units


Height: 211m (692ft)


Floors: 63


16 March:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1)* | Southbank

Official website: http://melbournesquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: OSK


Architect: Cox


Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)


Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)


Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)


Floors: 70, 59


16 March:




















(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*80 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Collins Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: QIC


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 45,000 sqm (484,376 s.f.)


Hotel: 250 rooms


Retail: 5,800 sqm (62,431 s.f.)


Height: 190m, 83m (623ft, 272ft)


Floors: 44, 19


16 March:











(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Palladium Tower* | Southbank

Official website: http://salvo.net.au/portfolio/palladium-tower-1-bed-1-bath

Project facts


Address: 251 City Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Salvo


Architect: Squillace


Residential: 281 units


Height: 158m (518ft)


Floors: 51


21 March:











(@redden)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 380 Lonsdale Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Brady
Architect: Elenberg Fraser
Residential: 728 units
Hotel: 312 rooms
Height: 217m (712ft)
Floors: 67
21 March:









(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Oakwood Premier* | Fishermans Bend

Project facts

Address: 202-214 Normanby Road
Status: Under construction
Developer: Yarra Hotel Group
Architect: Rothe Lowman
Residential: 238 units
Hotel: 154 rooms
Height: 140m (459ft)
Floors: 40

28 March:









(@redden)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Collins Arch* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 447 Collins Street
Status: Topped out
Developer: Cbus
Architect: SHoP/Woods Bagot
Residential: 202 units
Office: 49,000 sqm (527,432 s.f.)
Hotel: 294 rooms
Height: 148m (486ft)
Floors: 42
25 March:








(@Malvern3144)


----------



## geoking66

*4248* | South Yarra

Project facts

Address: 42-48 Claremont Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Dealcorp
Architect: Plus
Residential: 141 units
Height: 81m (266ft)
Floors: 25
12 April:








(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 250 Spencer Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Far East Consortium
Architect: Cottee Parker
Residential: 2,600 units
Hotel: 263 rooms
Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)
Height: 269m, 240m, 230m, 211m (883ft, 787ft, 755ft, 692ft)
Floors: 81, 72, 70, 65
6 April:








(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1) *| Southbank

Project facts

Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: OSK
Architect: Cox
Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)
Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)
Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)
Floors: 70, 59
19 April:








(@Papps)


----------



## geoking66

*Green Spine* | Southbank

Project facts

Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard
Status: Approved
Developer: Beulah
Architect: UNStudio/Cox
Residential: 789 units
Office: 35,000 sqm (376,737 s.f.)
Hotel: 220 rooms
Retail: 30,000 sqm (322,917 s.f.)
Height: 365m, 252m (1,198ft, 827ft)
Floors: 102, 59
Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 134 Spencer Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Fragrance
Architect: Elenberg Fraser
Residential: 660 units
Hotel: 160 rooms
Height: 249m (817ft)
Floors: 78
27 April:








(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Home *| Southbank

Project facts

Address: 256-266 City Road
Status: Under construction
Developer: Grocon
Architect: Bates Smart
Residential: 405 units
Height: 198m (650ft)
Floors: 61
9 May:








(@rodohert)


----------



## geoking66

*383 LaTrobe Street* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 383 La Trobe Street
Status: Proposed
Developer: Mirvac
Architect: Cox
Office: 44,000 sqm (473,612 s.f.)
Height: 130m (427ft)
Floors: 31
Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Normanby* | Fishermans Bend

Project facts

Address: 199-201 Normanby Road
Status: Under construction
Developer: Capital Alliance
Architect: DKO
Residential: 111 units
Hotel: 200 rooms
Height: 140m (459ft)
Floors: 40
6 May:








(@redden)

Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 350 Queen Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: 3L Alliance
Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis
Residential: 1,700 units
Height: 251m, 250m (823ft, 820ft)
Floors: 79, 79
25 May:








(@redden)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Project facts

Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard
Status: Topped out
Developer: Aspial
Architect: Fender Katsalidis
Residential: 1,105 units
Height: 317m (1,040ft)
Floors: 100
31 May:








(@akif90)


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 316-320 Queen Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Beulah
Architect: Fender Katsalidis
Residential: 227 units
Height: 155m (509ft)
Floors: 48
3 June:








(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Swanston Central* | Carlton

Project facts

Address: 168 Victoria Street
Status: Complete
Developer: Hengyi
Architect: Elenberg Fraser
Residential: 1,035 units
Retail: 2,585 sqm (27,825 s.f.)
Height: 237m (778ft)
Floors: 72
12 June:








(@deebs)


----------



## geoking66

*380 Melbourne* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 380 Lonsdale Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Brady
Architect: Elenberg Fraser
Residential: 728 units
Hotel: 312 rooms
Height: 217m (712ft)
Floors: 67
12 June:








(@A-brain)


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria Square (Phase 1)* | Footscray

Project facts

Address: 8 Hopkins Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Growland
Architect: Kavellaris
Residential: 460 units
Floors: 27, 21
13 July:








(@deebs)


----------



## towerpower123

It's like every tower going up in Melbourne is amazing and so designed! The glass is crisp and clean and the details are amazing, even for the generic developer boxes..


----------



## geoking66

*555 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 555 Collins Street
Status: Excavation
Developer: Charter Hall
Architect: Gensler
Office: 84,000 sqm (904,168 s.f.)
Retail: 2,300 sqm (24,757 s.f.)
Height: 152m (499ft)
Floors: 35
16 July:








(@redden)

Rendering:


----------



## mw123

*Melbourne Square | 1 x 231m/70L & 1 x 179m/59L | U/C*

_Photo by @redden_

*







*


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 308 Exhibition Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: SP Setia
Architect: Cox
Residential: 500 units
Hotel: 300 rooms
Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)
Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728ft)
Floors: 62, 60
19 July








(@redden)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Voyager *| Docklands

Project facts

Address: 160 Lorimer Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Mirvac
Architect: Mirvac Design
Residential: 316 units
Height: 138m (453ft)
Floors: 43
13 July:








(@redden)


----------



## melbourne bigbird

Good to see your post's back Geoking66


----------



## geoking66

*Uno *| CBD

Project facts

Address: 111 A'Beckett Street
Status: Site preparation
Developer: SP Setia
Architect: Elenberg Fraser
Residential: 632 units
Retail: 1,351 sqm (14,542 s.f.)
Height: 210m (689ft)
Floors: 65
23 June:








(@redden)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Australia 108* | Southbank

Project facts

Address: 70 Southbank Boulevard
Status: Topped out
Developer: Aspial
Architect: Fender Katsalidis
Residential: 1,105 units
Height: 317m (1,040ft)
Floors: 100
28 August:








(@Wilko)


----------



## geoking66

*Aspire* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 295-309 King Street
Status: Excavation
Developer: ICD
Architect: Elenberg Fraser
Residential: 594 units
Height: 211m (692ft)
Floors: 63
30 August:








(@redden)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Melbourne Square (Phase 1) *| Southbank

Project facts

Address: 93-119 Kavanagh Street
Status: Topped out
Developer: OSK
Architect: Cox
Residential: 2,610 units (all phases)
Hotel: 621 rooms (all phases)
Height: 231m, 179m (758ft, 587ft)
Floors: 70, 59
20 August:








(@Drunkill)


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Tower* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 134 Spencer Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Fragrance
Architect: Elenberg Fraser
Residential: 660 units
Hotel: 160 rooms
Height: 249m (817ft)
Floors: 78
31 August:
















(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Home* | Alphington

Project facts

Address: 626 Heidelberg Road
Status: Site preparation
Developer: Caydon
Architect: Caydon Design
Residential: 326 units
Floors: 16
4 September:








(@Drunkill)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sapphire by the Gardens* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 308 Exhibition Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: SP Setia
Architect: Cox
Residential: 500 units
Hotel: 300 rooms
Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)
Height: 232m, 222m (761ft, 728ft)
Floors: 62, 60
7 September:








(@redden)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*2-28 Montague Street* | Fishermans Bend

Project facts

Address: 2-28 Montague Street
Status: Approved
Developer: Gurner
Architect: Cox
Residential: 384 units
Office: 14,453 sqm (155,571 s.f.)
Hotel: 321 rooms
Retail: 5,668 sqm (61,010 s.f.)
Height: 135m, 106m, 64m (443ft, 348ft, 210ft)
Floors: 38, 28, 15
Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 250 Spencer Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Far East Consortium
Architect: Cottee Parker
Residential: 2,600 units
Hotel: 263 rooms
Retail: 1,600 sqm (17,222 s.f.)
Height: 269m, 240m, 230m, 211m (883ft, 787ft, 755ft, 692ft)
Floors: 81, 72, 70, 65
28 August:








(@Wilko)


----------



## Munwon

for a police state it looks lovely


----------



## Neitzsche

Munwon said:


> for a police state it looks lovely


May be difficult to understand but the Ozzies are taking an evidenced based approach to dealing with a public health crisis. The restrictions are temporary. When all is done they'll revert back to normal and continue to be one of the freest nations on earth. Good on em and good luck to Melbourne, tis a great city.


----------



## mw123

*17 Bennetts Lane*


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria & Vine* | Collingwood

Project facts

Address: 1-57 Wellington Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Gurner
Architect: Cox
Residential: 241 units
Retail: 200 sqm (2,153 sqm)
Floors: 11
2 September:








(@Hickory)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Queens Place (Phase 1)* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 350 Queen Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: 3L Alliance
Architect: Cox/Fender Katsalidis
Residential: 819 units
Height: 250m (820ft)
Floors: 79
15 September:








(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*Home *| Southbank

Project facts

Address: 256-266 City Road
Status: Under construction
Developer: Grocon
Architect: Bates Smart
Residential: 405 units
Height: 198m (650ft)
Floors: 61
14 September:








(@redden)


----------



## geoking66

*435 Bourke Street* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 435 Bourke Street
Status: Demolition
Developer: Cbus
Architect: Bates Smart
Office: 59,000 sqm (635,070 s.f.)
Height: 210m (689ft)
Floors: 47
20 September:








(@redden)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*11-29 Eastern Road* | South Melbourne

Project facts

Address: 11-29 Eastern Road
Status: Approved
Developer: I&D
Architect: Rothelowman
Office: 16,044 sqm (172,696 s.f.)
Floors: 14
Rendering:


----------



## kunming tiger

Neitzsche said:


> May be difficult to understand but the Ozzies are taking an evidenced based approach to dealing with a public health crisis. The restrictions are temporary. When all is done they'll revert back to normal and continue to be one of the freest nations on earth. Good on em and good luck to Melbourne, tis a great city.


if they had used proper pandemic control and prevention methods for the hotel quarantine from the get go we would not be in this situation. The heavy handed police tactics and lack of transparency from above is a concern. This is coming from someone that endured the initial outbreak in China then came back into this. We are living under a form of martial law, nighttime curfews. restriction on movement, no right to assemble, subject to arbitrary arrest and detention, search and seizure.


----------



## geoking66

*Uno *| CBD

Project facts

Address: 111 A'Beckett Street
Status: Site preparation
Developer: SP Setia
Architect: Elenberg Fraser
Residential: 632 units
Retail: 1,351 sqm (14,542 s.f.)
Height: 210m (689ft)
Floors: 65
15 September:








(@redden)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Oakwood Premier* | Fishermans Bend

Project facts

Address: 202-214 Normanby Road
Status: Under construction
Developer: Yarra Hotel Group
Architect: Rothe Lowman
Residential: 238 units
Hotel: 154 rooms
Height: 140m (459ft)
Floors: 40
8 September:








(@redden)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*405 Bourke Street* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 405 Bourke Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Brookfield
Architect: Woods Bagot
Office: 57,828 sqm (622,455 s.f.)
Retail: 3,672 sqm (39,525 s.f.)
Height: 173m (568ft)
Floors: 42
20 September:








(@redden)


----------



## mw123

Papps said:


> Great work mw123 and geoking66.
> 
> I’m just passing through and noticed the amount of work you’re both providing here.
> 
> Your dedication to this thread should be rewarded with greater ‘local’ participation.
> 
> Haven’t noticed you, mw123, on the local Melbourne threads, but it looks like you have a niche following here, particularly now that it appears that geeking 66 has taken a break....
> 
> WELL DONE to both of you!


Thanks Papps.  I don't often post on the Melbourne threads as I'm from Sydney however I do try to add an update here every so often.


----------



## Papps

mw123 said:


> Thanks Papps.  I don't often post on the Melbourne threads as I'm from Sydney however I do try to add an update here every so often.


All the more remarkable, mw123.
I’ll have to trawl around the Melbourne thread to locate a contributor who could help out and ‘fly the flag’ now that geoking66 has apparently moved on....


----------



## mw123

*West Side Place | 269m / 81L, 239m / 72L, 230m / 70L, 209m / 65L | Mixed | U/C*


----------



## mw123

*Premier Tower | 246m/78 fl | Residential | T/O*









*Home Southbank | 198m/61L | Residential | U/C

















Sapphire by the Gardens | 232m/62L & 222m/60L | Mixed| U/C*








Photo by @mcdomatt


----------



## mw123

*Southbank*























_Photo by @Wilko _


----------



## mw123

*Green Spine Southbank | 366m | 102 fl | 251m | 59 fl | Approved*

_This project just received approval from CASA (Civil Aviation Safety Authority) yesterday so it is all approved to start construction now._


----------



## mw123

*Queens Place 350 Queen Street | 251m/79L & 250m/79L | U/C*

Photo by @deebs


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

mw123 said:


> *Green Spine Southbank | 366m | 102 fl | 251m | 59 fl | Approved*
> 
> _This project just received approval from CASA (Civil Aviation Safety Authority) yesterday so it is all approved to start construction now._
> 
> View attachment 1105287
> View attachment 1105292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1105285
> View attachment 1105293


Good lord..


----------



## deebs

Here's the last couple of months of action among Melbourne's tallest projects:

*Green Spine Southbank | 366m, 102L | 251m, 59L | Approved*
UNStudio and Cox Architecture

Two weeks ago the developer, Beulah, announced it had bought the site adjacent to their monster Green Spine project and intend to use the combined site to expand the retail podium and allow for up to 50,000sqm of extra office space in the shorter tower. The latest speculation is that this may include raising that tower from 251m to 275m while also significantly increasing the area of its floor plates. The taller tower is expected to remain unchanged at 366m.

The expanded proposal will need fresh planning approval, but it is expected to be waved through by a State government itching to line up a pipeline of post-covid construction investment. Demo still expected early 2022, with construction likely to begin slowly due to the particular challenges of the local soil conditions and huge excavated basement.












*West Side Place *
*Tower A | 269m, 81L | topped out
Tower D | 240m, 72L | u/c
Tower C | 235m, 70L | u/c
Tower B | 211m, 65L | completed*













The long-awaited gold glass wrapping around the hotel sky-lobby in Tower A has begun to appear.









Photo by @redden










Photo by @Drunkill


Towers C (behind) & D (front) well clear of the podium now:









Photo by @redden

*Queens Place*
*North Tower | 250m, 79L | topped out
East Tower | 251m, 79L | proposed*

The first of what will hopefully be a two-tower project has topped out.

This may turn out to be the tallest top-out in Melbourne for some years. Barring an unexpected new project, the next 250m+ tower on the books is the shorter Buelah tower, which may not be completed until 2026-27. Of course, this developer could build Queens Place East (251m) in the mean time - fingers crossed.









Photo by @redden










Photo by @Decatur


*... by the Gardens *
*Shangri-La | 232m, 62L | u/c
Sapphire | 222m, 60L | u/c*

Latest squinting-and-counting puts the current height of each tower at around 37–38L.

The consensus is that the fit and finish of this project looks to be top-notch, so everyone is excited to see the treatment on the skybridge that should start to appear at around level 45ish.










Photo by @mcdomatt











Photo by @mic














*Aspire Melbourne | 211m, 63L | residential | u/c*

This tower is the tallest in the Melbourne post-COVID-start hall of fame, now above ground.









Photo by @redden













*UNO Melbourne | 210m, 65L | residential | u/c*

And rounding out Melbourne's 200m+ u/c club, and also a post-COVID start, Uno is also now above street level.









Photo by @Damijanic91










Photo by @PDH



-----------
I simply can't go past posting this stunning image from @rodohert. Ten years ago the only tall building in this image was Melbourne Central (246m to tip of antennas) on the extreme right. And this is just one of Melbourne's skyscraper clusters, with similar transformations in the west end and at Southbank.











And as an extra-special treat, check out this video of the u/c Queens Place from @rodohert








-----------

Plenty more action in the Queen of the South, stay tuned!


----------



## deebs

Now let's catch up on some recent completions.

These were all either finished or reached structural completion this year (more or less).

*Australia 108 | 70 Southbank Blvd | 317m, 100L | residential | completed*

Let's start with Australia's new tallest to roof, blue-and-gold sibling to the now-venerable Eureka (297m).









Photo by @rodohert









Photo by @rodohert









Photo by @rodohert


*Paragon | 316-320 Queen Street | 155m, 48L | residential | completed*

There were mixed feelings about the ornament on this one as it climbed, but most feel like it's come together OK.









Photo by @PDH










Photo by @PDH










Photo by @rodohert


*Collins Arch | 447 Collins St | 148m, 42L | resi + hotel | completed*

Another one that gets mixed reviews. Is it a bit derivative? Too short? (Too shorts?)

The exterior treatment is very high quality and there are some new public spaces at ground level for when the public comes back into the CBD...









Photo by Menn_yo, on Flickr









Photo by @deebs










Photo by @MelbSkyline









Photo by @MelbSkyline


*Palladium Tower | 251 City Rd | 158m, 51L | residential | completed*

I was tempted to post a pic of this at night. It's the brown one just left of the purple one. Not our finest hour.









Photo by @rodohert


*Wesley Place | 118–148 Lonsdale Street | 154m, 35L | office | completed*

Sleek and curvy with a great set of intimate plazas to contain the heritage buildings. A second office tower of 90m/23L is u/c.









Photo by @goodjuju










Photo by @melburn21










Photo by @senza










Photo by @senza


*Premier Tower | 134–160 Spencer St | 246m, 80L | resi & hotel | completed*

Big love for this one - pity it wasn't the 270m version, but we'll take this.









Pic by @deebs









Pic by @redden










Pic by @rodohert



*Voyager | 160 Lorimer Street | 138m, 43L | residential | completed*

Probably the blandest of the Yarra's Edge resi towers.









Photo by @redden


A couple of months ago, still with crane:









Photo by @JCooza


*Melbourne Square | 93–119 Kavanagh Street | 234m, 70L | 179m, 59L | completed*

Very happy with the first two towers of this six-tower development, which adds a tier between the 260m+ Southbank talls and the sea of 150m-ish (mostly) dross.

Plans for the remaining towers have changed a few times, with the latest plan apparently upping the percentage of commercial floors and giving us a 160m Hilton hotel and another tower of 230–245m.










Photo by @senza











Photo by @Grollo









Photo by @redden










Photo by @db2


Possibly up-to-date model of the whole development:












*380 Melbourne | 380 Lonsdale St | 217m, 67L | mixed use | completed*

There were high hopes for this tower, but a bit of an underwhelming result.









Photo by @senza










Photo by @redden



*Marriott/The Docklands Residences | 3–43 Waterfront Way | 17L | completed*

A well-executed addition to the northern sector of Docklands, The District.

From a couple of months ago, with some cladding still to come (now complete):









Photo by @melbourne bigbird










Photo by @redden


*UniLodge | 478-488 Elizabeth Street | 161m, 52L | residential | completed*

There were times during construction that great fears were held for this one, but the consensus is that it's turned out OK.

Middle tower in this pic:









Photo by @redden


*Melbourne Connect | 700 Swanson Street | 12L? | university | completed*

The University of Melbourne's latest student precinct.









Photo by @redden









Photo by @redden









Photo by @redden


----------

That'll do for now.


----------



## Pump71

Absolutely awesome updates
Melbourne's construction boom is amazing
Second only to Toronto which is also on fire and adding a couple of 300m towers to its burgeoning skyline


----------



## ushahid

^i think Melbourne's architecture is much better than Toronto's though. most of the towers shorter than 150m in Toronto are ugly and cheap. developers and architects in Toronto only put effort in a building if it is taller than 150m on the other hand Melbourne buildings are beautiful no matter what height.


----------



## Pump71

Agreed
I wouldn't argue with that statement
Some of Melbourne's recent developments are stunning
It's the volume in Toronto that blows me away more so than the overall quality


----------



## Atmosphere

Indeed. While I don't always like it, it seems that every highrise in melbourne has at least one interesting feature such as an unusual glass colour, or some extra architectural element. And of course the Green Spine is out of this world. If it turns out like the renders the view will be almost science fiction like.


----------



## mw123

*Panorama Box Hill | 91m/31L | Residential | U/C*










_Photo by @rodohert








_


----------



## Drunkill

Big boy proposal



Decatur said:


> *Can a Moderator please insert the street address etc into the thread title. Thank you.*


*







*
















Decatur said:


> Still trying to provide the link. I took a couple of photos with my phone which I posted above.
> 
> Edit: Here it is: SKW Ingles Submission Prepared by Tommy Joo


And the thread in the Melbourne subforum:








Fishermans Bend > 276 Ingles Street > 197m / 55L /...


311m rl (309m from entrance) mixed use single tower abutting the Westgate Freeway. The tower is proposed to have some office, short term accommodation and residential components. Formal public planning to proceed in next two months, planning approval expected by year's end. Architect...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## mw123

*The Queensbridge Building | 214m/62L | Residential | Proposed*


----------



## deebs

Here's everything that's happening over 100m in Melbourne this month


*West Side Place - 250 Spencer St > 209m / 65L - completed | 269m / 81L, 239m / 72L, 230m / 70L / mixed - u.c*


The third and fourth towers (239m and 230m) of this mega development are rising fast, while the public spaces in and around the controversial podium are starting to emerge.










Photo by @redden












Photo by @PJ 299











Photo by @rodohert


*Queens Place - 350 Queen Street > 251m / 79L / residential / proposed & 250m / 79L / residential / u.c*

Finishing touches going on to the first of (hopefully) two 250m towers, which has sparked some consternation as the golden illuminated crown of the renders seem to have given way to a much less impressive glass parapet.











Photo by @redden



Render...












...versus Reality?











Photo by @db2



Fantastic shot of the northern cluster by @Wilko, including Queens Place.











Labels by @melburn21, showing the whole new cityscape that has appeared here since 2014:












*Sapphire by the Gardens - 308 Exhibition Street > 232m / 62L & 222m / 60L / u.c*

No sign of the skybridge yet - can't be long now...










Photo by @rorrox71












Photo by @mic


*Aspire Melbourne - 295-309 King Street > 211m / 63L / residential / u.c*











Photo urban.com.au












Photo by @redden


*UNO Melbourne - 111 A'Beckett St > 210m / 65L / residential / u.c*











Photo: Elenberg Fraser












Photo by @perth85


*Home Southbank - 256-260 City Road > 198m / 61L / residential / u.c*











Photo by @Wilko













Photo by @deebs


*Meriton Suites Melbourne - 140 King Street > 188m / 58L / serviced apartments / u.c*





















Photo by @redden


*405 Bourke Steet > 173m / 42L / office / u.c*











Photo by @mic












Photo by @redden


*Focus Apartments - 71-87 City Rd > 166m / 50L / residential / u.c*

Let's just say expectations are low for this one. This developer is uniformly underwhelming, to put it kindly











Photo: Central Equity












Photo by @Jack Daniel


*MQ Tower, Collins St West, Batmans Hill > ~160m / 37L / office - u.c*

While everyone was pleasantly surprised to see this one start a few months ago, it sure is a head-scratcher.

After several redesigns, this render is about as good as we have seen, and there is much confusion over height due to the presence of a minor entrance at natural ground level (which, actually, is unnatural because it sits where a hill was levelled in the 19C, but that's another story), as well as a new elevated "street level" with the main entrance. Fun times.





















Photo by @redden


*183-189 A'Beckett St > 154m / 48L / student accom / u.c*











Photo by @redden



*555 Collins Street > 152m / 35L / office / u.c*

_Edit: Ooops, I missed one. This is slated as Amazon's local HQ._










Photo urban.com.au












Photo by @redden 


*293-303 La Trobe St > 147m / 46L / residential / u.c*
























Photo by @redden


*Oakwood Premier - 202-214 Normanby Rd > 140m / 40L / residential / u.c*











Photo by @rodohert












Photo by @redden


*R.Iconic - 253-273 Normanby Road > 136m / 40L / residential/hotel, 118m / 32L / residential / u.c.*











Photo: R.Corporation











Photo: R.Corporation












Photo @redden


*VU Tower - 364-378 Little Lonsdale St > 135m / 30L / mixed use / u.c*











Photo by @redden












Photo by @A-brain











Photo @TheOCD


*Queen Victoria Market Redevelopment > tower 133m / 39L / mixed / u.c*

There is a lot to the multi-year redevelopment of the market and surrounding area, which hopefully will conclude with a major new city square with spectacular views of the northern skyline. (See the foreground car park in Wilko's pic of Queens Place, above).

This is the tallest of several towers.





















Photo by @redden


*Normanby (AC Hotel by Marriott) - 199-201 Normanby Rd > 129m / 40L / residential/hotel / u.c*






















Photo by @redden


*17 Spring Street > 128m / 35L / residential / u.c*





















Photo by @redden


*TRIO Box Hill - 851 Whitehorse Road > 118m / 36L / residential / u.c*






















Photo by @tiggyinmelbs


*Stature Southbank - 35-51 Hancock St > 108m / 35L / resi / u.c*

Location location location next to the freeway lol










Photo StatureSouthbank











Photo by @redden


*Wills Place - 17-23 Wills Street > 116m / 35L / resi / u.c*


































Photo by @redden



-----

Whew! No shortage of work for our intrepid photographers, thanks all!


That's all for now from The Queen of the South




-----

deebs


----------



## Pump71

Two words
On Fire
only Toronto has more stuff going on
It's very impressive


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

The amount of high-rises being under construction is sheer impressive. Very melbournesque designs though.
Thank you for the compilation!


----------



## Ecopolisia

Waowwww,my literally most favorite Australian or Oceanian city, regardless of size, ever.You just do it again,just like my most favorite city(and, at a solid third place in the whole North America or even Americas.Likely soon to be a solid second there)in Canada, Toronto .So,credits for that Melbourne ,just Waoww, nothing more ,nothing less.A must (and,first) visit of an Aussie city ,that's for sure 👌👍🤙🤷😲🙂💎🌈


----------



## mw123

deebs said:


> Here's everything that's happening over 100m in Melbourne this month
> 
> 
> *West Side Place - 250 Spencer St > 209m / 65L - completed | 269m / 81L, 239m / 72L, 230m / 70L / mixed - u.c*
> 
> 
> The third and fourth towers (239m and 230m) of this mega development are rising fast, while the public spaces in and around the controversial podium are starting to emerge.
> 
> View attachment 1670143
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670141
> 
> 
> Photo by @PJ 299
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670142
> 
> 
> Photo by @rodohert
> 
> 
> *Queens Place - 350 Queen Street > 251m / 79L / residential / proposed & 250m / 79L / residential / u.c*
> 
> Finishing touches going on to the first of (hopefully) two 250m towers, which has sparked some consternation as the golden illuminated crown of the renders seem to have given way to a much less impressive glass parapet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670157
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> 
> Render...
> 
> View attachment 1670153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...versus Reality?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670155
> 
> 
> Photo by @db2
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic shot of the northern cluster by @Wilko, including Queens Place.
> 
> View attachment 1670154
> 
> 
> 
> Labels by @melburn21, showing the whole new cityscape that has appeared here since 2014:
> 
> View attachment 1670156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sapphire by the Gardens - 308 Exhibition Street > 232m / 62L & 222m / 60L / u.c*
> 
> No sign of the skybridge yet - can't be long now...
> 
> View attachment 1670177
> 
> 
> Photo by @rorrox71
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670178
> 
> 
> Photo by @mic
> 
> 
> *Aspire Melbourne - 295-309 King Street > 211m / 63L / residential / u.c*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670189
> 
> 
> Photo urban.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670190
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> *UNO Melbourne - 111 A'Beckett St > 210m / 65L / residential / u.c*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670206
> 
> 
> Photo: Elenberg Fraser
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670208
> 
> 
> Photo by @perth85
> 
> 
> *Home Southbank - 256-260 City Road > 198m / 61L / residential / u.c*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670212
> 
> 
> Photo by @Wilko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670213
> 
> 
> Photo by @deebs
> 
> 
> *Meriton Suites Melbourne - 140 King Street > 188m / 58L / serviced apartments / u.c*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670218
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670219
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> *405 Bourke Steet > 173m / 42L / office / u.c*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670222
> 
> 
> Photo by @mic
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670223
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> *Focus Apartments - 71-87 City Rd > 166m / 50L / residential / u.c*
> 
> Let's just say expectations are low for this one. This developer is uniformly underwhelming, to put it kindly
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670224
> 
> 
> Photo: Central Equity
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670225
> 
> 
> Photo by @Jack Daniel
> 
> 
> *MQ Tower, Collins St West, Batmans Hill > ~160m / 37L / office - u.c*
> 
> While everyone was pleasantly surprised to see this one start a few months ago, it sure is a head-scratcher.
> 
> After several redesigns, this render is about as good as we have seen, and there is much confusion over height due to the presence of a minor entrance at natural ground level (which, actually, is unnatural because it sits where a hill was levelled in the 19C, but that's another story), as well as a new elevated "street level" with the main entrance. Fun times.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670231
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670233
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> *183-189 A'Beckett St > 154m / 48L / student accom / u.c*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670251
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> *293-303 La Trobe St > 147m / 46L / residential / u.c*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670254
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> *Oakwood Premier - 202-214 Normanby Rd > 140m / 40L / residential / u.c*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670258
> 
> 
> Photo by @rodohert
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670257
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> *R.Iconic - 253-273 Normanby Road > 136m / 40L / residential/hotel, 118m / 32L / residential / u.c.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670268
> 
> 
> Photo: R.Corporation
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670269
> 
> 
> Photo: R.Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670270
> 
> 
> Photo @redden
> 
> 
> *VU Tower - 364-378 Little Lonsdale St > 135m / 30L / mixed use / u.c*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670288
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670287
> 
> 
> Photo by @A-brain
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670286
> 
> 
> Photo @TheOCD
> 
> 
> *Queen Victoria Market Redevelopment > tower 133m / 39L / mixed / u.c*
> 
> There is a lot to the multi-year redevelopment of the market and surrounding area, which hopefully will conclude with a major new city square with spectacular views of the northern skyline. (See the foreground car park in Wilko's pic of Queens Place, above).
> 
> This is the tallest of several towers.
> 
> View attachment 1670292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670293
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> *Normanby (AC Hotel by Marriott) - 199-201 Normanby Rd > 129m / 40L / residential/hotel / u.c*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670298
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> *17 Spring Street > 128m / 35L / residential / u.c*
> 
> View attachment 1670299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670300
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> *TRIO Box Hill - 851 Whitehorse Road > 118m / 36L / residential / u.c*
> 
> View attachment 1670302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670303
> 
> 
> Photo by @tiggyinmelbs
> 
> 
> *Stature Southbank - 35-51 Hancock St > 108m / 35L / resi / u.c*
> 
> Location location location next to the freeway lol
> 
> View attachment 1670307
> 
> 
> Photo StatureSouthbank
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670308
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> *Wills Place - 17-23 Wills Street > 116m / 35L / resi / u.c*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670311
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1670312
> 
> 
> Photo by @redden
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Whew! No shortage of work for our intrepid photographers, thanks all!
> 
> 
> That's all for now from The Queen of the South
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> deebs


Love this style of update. Nice work!


----------



## mw123

*Queens Place | 251m/79L | Residential | U/C







*
_Photo by @mcdomatt _


----------



## Drunkill

One from today I took, when the second twin tower is built next it'll look incredible. It would be behind and to the right of this tower, rotated 45 degrees, so this view wouldn't change too much, just a quarter or a third of the second tower visible at the edge of this one.









And the same spot just turning left a bit, the northern cluster of towers in the CBD, most of them built in the last 7 years.


----------



## mw123

*Town Hall Station*


----------



## mw123

*80 Collins Street*

_Photos by @mic 









CBD > 80 Collins Street > 190m / 44L / office...


Around the Completed 80 Collins/Next Hotel




www.skyscrapercity.com




_


----------



## deebs

It's been another busy month in the Queen of the South!

While the conditions of Victoria's Lockdown 5.0 (now entering day 5, with 7 more just announced) allow for construction sites to stay open, a couple have been hit by covid and shut down for cleaning and tracing.

Here are the latest updates from the highest handful:


*Green Spine Southbank | 366m, 102L | 251m, 59L | Approved*

For a project that is still some time away for starting construction, this one sure generates a lot of action.

First up, a rebrand: Green Spine aka Southbank by Beulah becomes STH BNK










The new promo material that seems to show much more glass than the previous renders provoked some concern, but there's no reason to think this is anything more than PR shiny-shiny, with the current plans still applying.

That said, all the anxiety now rests on an apparently imminent announcement around whether the developers have managed to have the air-traffic control height limit lifted enough to accommodate their plans for the higher tower to be as tall as 366m.

This height was boldly announced last year, and Beulah even seemed to suggest authorities had approved the uplift, but there's a growing suspicion this was a cheeky ambit claim and there is no evidence at all that the current 340m RTC limit will not apply. A definitive answer is supposedly not far away.

So, the realists are now hoping for something like 338m/278m for the two towers, with anything higher being a happy surprise should the air-traffic gods come to the party.


*West Side Place - 250 Spencer St > 209m / 65L - completed | 269m / 81L, 239m / 72L, 230m / 70L / mixed - u.c*

Glazing almost complete on the tallest tower.










Pic by @deebs










Pic by @deebs











Pic by @rodohert


Still very hard to get a good pic of the two u/c towers, but they should soon poke their heads above the dross that has dominated this end of town for so long.

Both will sit higher than the pink tower but lower than the 269m jewel in the crown.










Photo by @Mischk


*Queens Place - 350 Queen Street > 251m / 79L / residential / proposed & 250m / 79L / residential / u.c*

Last month's angst about an apparent down-grading of the four-story golden crown has given way to general acceptance that what we are getting is still pretty good.

No ugly services overrun, and the reduced two-story golden panels really shine in the right light. There's a lot of respect for the podium as well.










Pic by @redden











Pic by @Grollo











Pic by @Drunkill











Pic by @skyscraperami











Pic by @A-brain


*Sapphire by the Gardens - 308 Exhibition Street > 232m / 62L & 222m / 60L / u.c*

Still no sign of the skybridge on this slick project.










Pic by @rodohert










Pic by @Mischk


*Aspire Melbourne - 295-309 King Street > 211m / 63L / residential / u.c*










Pic by @Drunkill










Pic by @melburn21


*UNO Melbourne - 111 A'Beckett St > 210m / 65L / residential / u.c*










Pic by @redden













*Home Southbank - 256-260 City Road > 198m / 61L / residential / u.c*










Photo by @rodohert












Photo by @Wilko


*Meriton Suites Melbourne - 140 King Street > 188m / 58L / serviced apartments / u.c*

Not much to see here except a core box.










Pic by @redden











Pic by www.meritonsuites.com.au



-----
deebs


----------



## Pump71

Melbourne is on fire
Awesome update love it


----------



## mw123

*Vu Tower 135m*










_Photo by @mic _


----------



## mw123

*17 Bennetts Lane *


----------



## mw123

*City Harbour | 91m/ 23L | Office | UC







*
_Photo by @Mischk _








_Photo by @inMotion _


----------



## Pump71

17 Bennett's Lane is a good looking building


----------



## mw123

*Marriott Hotel Southbank | 151m | Site Prep*


----------



## deebs

Slow progress this month on many sites in Melbourne, with covid restrictions reducing the permitted workforce to 25% or less.

Here's everything over 100m, except the ones I might have forgotten 

In most cases you'll find renders in this thread, above.


*STH BNK Southbank | 366m, 102L | 251m, 59L | Approved*

It wouldn't be a Melbourne update without more speculation and crossed-fingers about what we all hope will be a 2022 start on a new tallest.

Well-connected forumer @Decatur had this enigmatic news regarding the major impediment to this project being realised in its full 366m glory:

_"Air Services Australia has communicated its final determination to the State Government, MCC and the Beulah/BMW JV on final radar terrain control protocols moving forward and whether a program to establish a new ceiling by 2024 is able to be delivered. From two completely different sources, I understand that the proposal was for a lift in the flat hard ceiling over the CBD and surrounds from 335 metres - 1,110 feet (adjusted to 340m) to 396 metres - 1,300 feet. No one is divulging whether the answer was Yes or No."_












This is simply a gratuitous opportunity to post this pic. STH BNK would sit near the middle of this shot. Unless it blocks out the Rialto (251m) - the most distant tall visible, just left of Eureka (297m) - we'll be able to see the four most recent title-holders, the current champion being Australia 108 (319m)
.









@deebs



*SOUTHBANK > Crown Queensbridge Tower - 1 Queensbridge Street > 323m / 90L / residential & hotel / proposed*

Is it finally time to relegate this proposal to the dustbin of history?

During the Teens, this was Melbourne's great hope for a new tallest, preceding even Australia 108 as a solid proposal. The Crown casino group was booming, Asian high-rollers were flocking to the (once) world's biggest casino on the Southbank promenade, and Melbourne's hotels were full, including the two or three other Crown properties connected to the casino. A permit was granted, the finances seemed to be in place, and this looked like a _fait accompli_.

But late in the decade Crown's fortunes wavered. Financing seemed less certain. Then along came covid and Australia's borders closed. The fatal blow, however, seems to be destined to be the investigation of ... certain practices ... of the Crown group in NSW (where their landmark Sydney tower was nearing completion) which resulted in a decision that they were no longer fit and proper holders of a casino licence. A similar review in Victoria pointed in the same direction.

While not formally dead, no-one now expects this project to take shape in it's rendered form, even if Crown holds on to its licence.

Funnily enough, no-one is really shedding tears over this: most thought the design a bit meh - too wide for the site and likely to be eclipsed in height and style by STH BNK.

_Vale_ Crown Queensbridge.
















*West Side Place - 250 Spencer St > 209m / 65L - completed | 269m / 81L, 239m / 72L, 230m / 70L / mixed - u.c*

Forum opinion seems to have turned against this 4-tower project: too dense, ugly podium, with a messy bunch of service structures on the tallest tower (now essentially complete) and stupid signage that is completely illegible.

They're a harsh bunch. I'm a fan regardless.

The second- and third-tallest towers continue to climb.










@redden












pic from ProBuild












@toskabob


*Queens Place - 350 Queen Street > 251m / 79L / residential / proposed & 250m / 79L / residential / u.c*

Queens Place on the other hand is considered something of a triumph, after a month or so ago being the source of much rebuke for its smaller-than-expected golden crown. Opinion is fickle.

Since this pic the crane has come down and the crown glass is complete.










@toskabob











@deebs


*Sapphire by the Gardens - 308 Exhibition Street > 232m / 62L & 222m / 60L / u.c*

Still waiting for the skybridge to appear between these elegant towers.











@senza


*Aspire Melbourne - 295-309 King Street > 211m / 63L / residential / u.c*

First glass, and some interesting _art deco_-ish paneling starting to appear.











@redden


*UNO Melbourne - 111 A'Beckett St > 210m / 65L / residential / u.c*











@Damijanic91


*Home Southbank - 256-260 City Road > 198m / 61L / residential / u.c*

This one is just about done. The glazing of the crown is now complete.










@Mischk


*Meriton Suites Melbourne - 140 King Street > 188m / 58L / serviced apartments / u.c*











@redden

*405 Bourke Street > 173m / 42L / office / u.c*

This one is also pretty much complete.











@Danny21












@mic


*Focus Apartments - 71-87 City Rd > 166m / 50L / residential / u.c*











@redden


Poking its head up next to the Southbank talls...










@redden


*MQ Tower, Collins St West, Batmans Hill > ~160m / 37L / office - u.c*

This office tower will be one of the biggest of recent years, and complete the virtual reconstruction of the long-departed Batmans Hill.










@Highrise_Stan


*183-189 A'Beckett St > 154m / 48L / student accom / u.c*

This one is also almost done. Nice integration of the mid-century building below.










@Danny21


*555 Collins Street > 152m / 35L / office / u.c*

Another office tower braving the winds of a post-covid commercial market.










@redden


*293-303 La Trobe St > 147m / 46L / residential / u.c*

Nice brickwork on the podium. Turns out it's just brown cladding...










@redden


*Oakwood Premier - 202-214 Normanby Rd > 140m / 40L / residential / u.c*











@kamojamo

Now _that's_ how you do signage.










@kamojamo


*R.Iconic - 253-273 Normanby Road > 136m / 40L / residential/hotel, 118m / 32L / residential / u.c.*











@redden

*VU Tower - 364-378 Little Lonsdale St > 135m / 30L / mixed use / u.c*

Sits nicely with its iconic 90s neighbour, Republic Tower.










@Danny21


*Queen Victoria Market Redevelopment > tower 133m / 39L / mixed / u.c*











@redden


Climbing among the northern talls...










@deebs

*Normanby (AC Hotel by Marriott) - 199-201 Normanby Rd > 129m / 40L / residential/hotel / u.c*

This is about the only angle that doesn't make you want to weep - two huge blank walls on either side. Sure, they'll be covered up by other projects one day, but in the mean time ... ugh.











@redden

*17 Spring Street > 128m / 35L / residential / u.c*











@mic


*BOX HILL > The Times > 843 Whitehorse Rd > 120m / 36L / residential / u.c*

Here's the render. Not much more than a hole in the ground right now. This is in the emerging "second CBD" at Box Hill, 20-odd km from the city centre.













*TRIO Box Hill - 851 Whitehorse Road > 118m / 36L / residential / u.c*

Another one at Box Hill that is currently just mud. No pic of the mud.



*Wills Place - 17-23 Wills Street > 116m / 35L / resi / u.c*
























@finn

*Stature Southbank - 35-51 Hancock St > 108m / 35L / resi / u.c*
A crane recently went up on this skinny site next to the freeway.










@redden

----------------

And that's it for another month from the Queen of the South!


----------



## Pump71

Awesome update
Agree the Queensbridge tower is no loss always looked short and stocky yet topped out at 300m plus which always perplexed me.
I'm worried STH BNK will get a significant chop from the aviation authority which will be a real shame if it does


----------



## deebs

Melbourne is a classic example of a city with a single, built-up Central Business District (CBD) surrounded by kilometres of suburban sprawl.

Until late in the 20th century, as the CBD experienced one of its periodic skyscraper booms, the tallest structures beyond the central core were still 19th century church spires and the clock towers of various suburban town halls.

While some inner suburbs had filled in with medium-density, low-rise flats (apartments) from the 1920s onwards, most of Melbourne’s population occupied detached bungalows on quarter-acre blocks, complete with front and back lawns and garden beds. The population of the CBD was never more than a few thousand strong and Sunday afternoon in Bourke St looked like a scene from a post-apocalypse (or perhaps mid-covid lockdown!).

Although the city benefited from an extraordinarily extensive hub-and-spoke suburban railway network built through the second half of the 19th century, by mid-century the car was king, freeways began to proliferate, and the city’s edge crept further and further into the surrounding farmland. The suburban fringe at Pakenham is now 55km from the CBD.

Fortunately, city planners have begun to tackle this madness over the last 20 years or so. From the late 1980s, a dedicated effort by the Melbourne City Council (responsible only for the CBD and immediate surrounds) has emphasised the amenity and appeal of the central core, driving an explosion in high-rise apartment living. Melbournians have embraced this lifestyle - at one point, Eureka Tower (297m) was the tallest apartment building in the world - and the CBD is now home to more than 180,000 people.

More recently, local councils across the suburbs once slave to NIMBY concerns about local streetscapes have supported increasingly dense medium- and even high-rise apartment development. In particular, apartments have bloomed along the railway corridors that give access to CBD jobs and cultural venues.

The next step in this evolution is the development of alternative centralised activity districts, breaking with 150 years of central-city dominance. There’s a way to go until Melbourne has decentralised new development as much as its northern rival, Sydney, but this movement is well underway.

*Box Hill*

Leading the pack is Box Hill, 14km east of the CBD. Once a fairly nondescript and down-at-heel shopping centre attached to a railway station, with a second-tier hospital nearby, Box Hill is now home to several 90m+ apartment towers with many more in the pipeline. Melbourne’s planned suburban rail loop - the first major departure from the Victorian-era hub-and-spoke model in more than a century - will completely remake Box Hill’s station and shopping hub, and expansion of medical and other other industries in the area promises to place Box Hill at the forefront of Melbourne’s decentralised new city in the second half of the 21st century.





















@rodohert











@rodohert










@Jack Daniel










@Jack Daniel


*Prospect | 82m | apartments | u/c*









@senza


*Panorama Box Hill - 826-830 Whitehorse Road > 91m / 31L / residential / u.c*









@Jack Daniel


*The Times > 843 Whitehorse Rd > 120m / 36L / residential / u.c*











*TRIO Box Hill - 851 Whitehorse Road > 118m / 36L / residential / u.c*












*Promenade 93m | 31 levels | u/c*











*Vicinity Tower 50 levels 174m proposed*



























This tower is part of an extensive, multi-tower plan adjacent to the existing shopping centre and transport interchange, which would almost certainly see major renovations as part of the planned suburban rail loop.

Here's an idea of the grim and grimy 80s-era Box Hill station today.









@senza


*16–18 Spring St | 29 levels | proposed*











*Wellington Health | 20 levels | proposed*












That's a rough introduction to Melbourne's future "second CBD".


-------------


Plenty more happening in Melbourne's suburbs ... stay tuned!


----------



## Pump71

Box Hill has great potential and some of the proposed developments look good


----------



## MarciuSky2

*IIG Enters Next Stage of Younghusband Woolstore Project.*

















Impact Investment Group is preparing to enter the next stage of the Younghusband Woolstore development ahead of the Future Melbourne Committee Meeting on September 7.

The project, for a site at 2-50 Elizabeth Street, Kensington, north-west of Melbourne’s CBD, would convert sawtooth-roofed, red-brick warehouses built in 1906 into office space.

The City of Melbourne is likely to approve stage two of the project, which is within the Arden-Macaulay area, next to the Allied Mills silos and Craigieburn train line.

Stage two included the “silo-inspired” design of an eight-storey building, a modern addition to the woolstore to take it to six-storeys and the creation of two basement levels for 178 cars and 170 bicycles as well as a pedestrian thoroughfare.

The project is expected to cost $87 million.

Woods Bagot designed the plans, which call for developing a 3931sq m portion of the site including the partial demolition of the Tallow Store and complete demolition of a 1950s building.

The plans create 14,660sq m of office space, 353sq m of retail, 489sq m of food and drink premises as well as 504sq m of manufacturing sales.

IIG purchased the 15,754sq m site in late 2016 for $30.25 million and gained approval for stage one of the Younghusband Woolstore project in 2018. Construction began in 2020.

There are six stages to the project, creating a target net leasable area of more than 50,000sq m with a focus on sustainability.

The next stage, at 2-12 Barnett Street, will be turned into a temporary carpark and storage area to support stage one and two until it is turned into a public park, childcare, education and office space.

Kensington is undergoing rapid redevelopment, transforming the region including offices and build-to-rent mid-rise projects.


----------



## deebs

*MELBOURNE'S INNER WEST*

Traditionally, Melbourne was a city of East & West - the east was green and leafy, with the freshwater river winding down from forested hills, and market gardens, orchards & vineyards persisting into the mid-20th century only 10km from the city centre; while the west was a treeless volcanic plain reached by crossing an expanse of mudflats and the saltwater river, quickly industrialised and home to noxious industries such as abattoirs and a gasworks.

Inevitably, the west was considered as poorer and working class, while the east was wealthier and a more attractive place to live. Of course exceptions existed: the inner east along the Yarra River had its fair share of industry and working-class suburbs to support it, and the higher ground to the north-west of the city - North Melbourne, Travencore, and later Essendon - had its mansions and estates.

As in many world cities, in the latter part of the 20th century the gentrification of the inner suburbs turned former working-class neighbourhoods into sought-after real estate close to the white-collar jobs of the CBD. First, slums were cleared and replaced with tower-blocks which often housed recently arrived immigrants; these populations then enriched their neighbourhoods with new cultures, food & dynamism, which in turn - along with the still-low rents - brought in artists and bohemians, after which came the next generation of well-off bourgeois seeking a change from the uniformity of the 20C suburbs.

Much of Melbourne's gentrification was centred on the inner north, east and south - Carlton, Fitzroy, Richmond, South Melbourne - while the west remained a place that yuppies feared to tread. But in the last 20 years, the appeal of cheap(er) real estate only minutes from the CBD by train has finally conquered one of the last bastions of an inner-city working class - Footscray (yellow on the map below) - and the last of the inner-city industrial zones on the immediate north-western fringe of the city, the area coming to be known by planners as Arden–Macaulay (red on the map below). The under-construction Melbourne Metro (green on the map below) will soon join these two districts to Parkville and the CBD.












*FOOTSCRAY*

This collection of residential towers has appeared over the last five years, with more to come tucked in behind them. This was previously a brown-fields site, with industrial ruins fronting a little-visited stretch of the Maribyrnong (Saltwater) River, upstream of the old Footscray docks (now also being lined with apartments and broad walks).

Five hundred metres beyond here is the shopping district, which is still a collection of fairly down-at-heel retail mixed in with a vibrant array of cuisines from south-east Asia and Africa, along with more recent gentrified bars and cafes.

Once covid is behind us, some of the space in the podiums will become hospitality & retail.










@Rakali


This development has been something of a laughing stock, as it has taken 5 years or more to build, with long stretches of inactivity. The Footscray Hotel on the left is very much Old Footscray, and still provides accommodation for some of the area's struggling citizens. The car-yard between it and the apartments is surely not long for this world.









@deebs


Hopkins St has been the main gateway to Footscray from the east/city since Melbourne was founded.









@deebs

This development is another example of the growing density along Melbourne's railway corridors. Footscray station is a major interchange two stops from the city, and will also be the last east-bound stop before the new Melbourne Metro tunnel swings north to new stations at Arden and Parkville, directly connecting Footscray to Melbourne University & the medical precinct by 2025, making this a very appealing place to live.









@deebs









@deebs


Footscray is also home to its own hospital district, which is currently being completely rebuilt.












*ARDEN–MACAULAY*

This stretch of light industrial land along the Moonee Ponds Creek is an extraordinary time capsule less than 4km from the CBD, overlooked for development until very recently when the Melbourne City Council began the task of rezoning and reimagining the area. Strictly, there is no suburb bearing these names: the city-side stretch is in North Melbourne (location of Arden St and the Arden Street Oval, home of the North Melbourne Football Club) while the western strip abuts the old residential suburb of Kensington, split by Macaulay Road.

One of the five new stations on the under-construction Melbourne Metro 1 tunnel, Arden station sits in wasteland surrounded by low-density industry and will become the centre of a new high-density village.



















@mcdomatt













Concept render of the new Arden village.












*Younghusband Wool Store, Elizabeth St, Kensington (proposal)*

See the previous post for more on this ambitious redevelopment of one of the area's many heritage wool stores.












*287-313 Macaulay Road, North Melbourne*











*Vision Australia site - Macaulay Rd, Kensington (**proposed)*












*Assemble - 393 Macaulay Rd, Kensington (u/c)*




















@deebs


*Hardiman Lofts - Macaulay Road, Kensington (u/c)*











*Assemble - 15 Thompson Street, Kensington (site clearance)*











*PACE - Racecourse Rd, North Melbourne (approved)*





















-----

Keep watching for more updates from Melbourne's booming suburbs!


----------



## deebs

And of course a couple of days after I posted the update on Arden–Macaulay, above, the new draft planning docs appear, with allowance for buildings of up to 40 levels and a likely site for a new campus for the Royal Melbourne Hospital, the main Parkville campus of which will be one stop away via the new metro.

Some new concept renders for the precinct:
































*WOBO (West Of Boundary)*

And another proposal has cropped up for the brownfield site at the northern end of the whole precinct, adjacent to the PACE development that concludes the previous post:


----------



## geoking66

*West Side Place* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 250 Spencer Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Far East Consortium
Architect: Cottee Parker
Residential: 2,895 units
Hotel: 316 rooms
Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)
Height: 269m, 239m, 230m, 209m (883ft, 784ft, 755ft, 686ft)
Floors: 81, 72, 70, 65
16 March:








(@redden)


----------



## nazrey

*Beulah and partner Malaysian Nirvana group to bring new Four Seasons Hotel to Melbourne*
Syafiqah Salim March 25, 2022 19:15 pm +08












> KUALA LUMPUR (March 25): Melbourne property developer Beulah has joined hands with Nirvana Asia Group founder Tan Sri Kong Hon Kong and Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts to bring a new hotel to Melbourne, Australia that will be located within Beulah's A$2.7 billion development, STH BNK, which is set to be the tallest building in the country.
> 
> Kong invested in the hotel — the Four Seasons Hotel Melbourne, which will have 210 rooms and crown the western tower of STH BNK — via his private vehicle KHK Group.
> 
> In a joint statement by the partners, Kong said KHK is proud and excited to bring the globally renowned brand to Melbourne, Australia together with Beulah. "Melbourne being one of the most liveable cities in the world has fared well economically during the pandemic and we are thrilled to expand and continue our investments in Australia."
> 
> The Four Seasons Hotel Melbourne will be accessible via a Sky Lobby situated on the 63rd floor of the STH BNK tower, which will offer panoramic views of Melbourne's city skyline, beachfront and Royal Botanical Gardens. The hotel will also offer a world-class integrated health and wellness experience, a sprawling rooftop restaurant and bar and multiple event spaces, creating an ultra-luxurious urban resort in the sky, the statement read.


Beulah and partner Nirvana group founder Kong to bring new Four Seasons Hotel to Melbourne



> *Nirvana Asia Group*
> Who We Are | Nirvana Asia
> 
> Established in 1990, Nirvana Asia Group is a world-class, full-fledged integrated bereavement care provider with over three decades of experience in memorial park operations. We play a vital role in promoting culture, most notably in funeral rites and traditions within the Malaysian Chinese community. We aspire to constantly keep improving, innovating and raising our standards of service as a leader in the industry in Malaysia and Asia as a whole.
> From the first approved private memorial park in Semenyih, Selangor, Nirvana Asia Group has since expanded to Shah Alam and Klang (Selangor), Penang Island and Bukit Mertajam (Penang), Kulai, Segamat and Tiram (Johor), Kuala Lumpur, Sungai Petani (Kedah), Ipoh (Perak), Melaka, Kota Kinabalu (Sabah) and Sibu (Sarawak). Nirvana Asia Group also currently has international presence in Jakarta and Medan (Indonesia), Ban Bueng (Thailand) and Singapore.


----------



## deebs

STHBNK | 354m/98L residential & 273m/64L mixed use | proposed

A major launch event this week had plenty of bling and more PR images, and confirmation of the tower heights from the horse's mouth:



Decatur said:


> Just interviewed one of the project agents. It’s 354 metres and 273 metres. It lost three levels but got altered to remain at 318,000m2.


New visuals double down on the astonishing roof garden. I can imagine hiding the services and lift overruns among the greenery, but for a building that will presumably need plenty of external maintenance it will be interesting to see how they solve the BMU access problem...









screen cap by @db2










screen cap by @db2










screen cap by @db2


----------



## deebs

CBD - North > Shangri-La & Sapphire by the Gardens - 308 Exhibition Street
232m / 62L / u.c
219m / 60L / u.c









pic by @melburn21










pic by @Scada#2










pic by multiplex











pic by multiplex


----------



## geoking66

*The Standard* | Fitzroy

Project facts

Address: 419 Fitzroy Street
Status: Groundbreaking
Developer: DealCorp
Architect: Woods Bagot
Hotel: 126 rooms
Floors: 7
Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Trio* | Box Hill

Project facts

Address: 851 Whitehorse Road
Status: Under construction
Developer: CBD
Architect: Plus
Residential: 517 units
Height: 117m, 94m, 57m (384ft, 308ft, 187ft)
Floors: 37, 30, 17
1 April:








(@Jack Daniel)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*555 Collins Street* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 555 Collins Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Charter Hall
Architect: Gensler
Office: 84,000 sqm (904,168 s.f.)
Retail: 2,300 sqm (24,757 s.f.)
Height: 152m (499ft)
Floors: 35
26 March:








(@redden)

Rendering:


----------



## deebs

It's been an eventful month or so in Melbourne construction!

One bummer has been the collapse of local builder Probuild, which stalled construction on a number of high-profile sites. In most cases, the developer has either taken on the job or found another builder and construction has resumed.

SOUTHBANK > Southbank By Beulah (STH BNK) > 356m & 273m / mixed use / proposed

Very exciting times for everyone hanging on the prospect of a new supertall in the Queen of the South.

The last few weeks have been dominated by both a gala launch and a sales event that resulted in the Stage 1 offerings "selling out", including a AUS$35m 1000m^2 sub-penthouse and hundreds of other apartments, large and small.

Further releases are still to come, including the actual penthouse apartments.

Everything is coming up Milhouse on this one.










pic by @JCooza









pic from @JCooza









pic via @db2



CBD - West > West Side Place - 250 Spencer St 
269m / 81L / completed 
239m / 72L / topped-out
230m / 70L / topped-out
209m / 65L / completed

Just as the two middle-height towers approached top-out, the builder fell over and worked stopped - though only briefly.

These final two towers have now topped out, the core-boxes are gone, and completion is within sight.









pic @deebs









pic @deebs










pic @deebs









pic @Pump71


CBD - North > Shangri-La & Sapphire by the Gardens - 308 Exhibition Street > 232m / 62L & 219m / 60L / u.c

At least one of these sumptuous towers seems to have topped out, with the other one not far behind.









pic @redden











pic @Jack Daniel









pic www.theage.com.au



CBD - West > Aspire Melbourne - 295-309 King Street > 211m / 63L / residential / u.c

Another project temporarily paused and restarted with a new builder.

The developer has recently reported this tower's core has reached level 40 of 63.

The classy treatment of the street-level podium is a breath of fresh air in a traditionally seedy street.









pic @redden











@deebs









pic @deebs


CBD - North > UNO Melbourne - 111 A'Beckett St > 210m / 65L / residential / u.c

This former Probuild project has reached about level 30 in the core.









pic @redden











pic @senza


SOUTHBANK > The Queensbridge Building - 84-88 Queensbridge St > 209m / 66L / residential / proposed

With the removal of the basketball court on this site, we can almost say demolition is 'underway'. Everything seems Go for this anticipated residential tower.

Old (left) and current plans:









planning renders via @A r c h i










pic @worzil

Docklands > 710 Collins Street > ???m x 2 > Commercial > Proposed

Huge, out-of-the-blue office proposal for this potentially controversial site at the city edge of Docklands.

A previous proposal to bite off a few metres of the historic railway goods shed - already cut in half during the extension of Collins St into Docklands late last century - was knocked back on heritage grounds several years ago. After laying low for awhile, the owner seems to be going for broke with this enormous two-tower proposal that would demolish more of the shed/s either side of Collins st to accommodate towers that could reach as high as 225m and 190m.

These heights would also seem to breach various overshadowing rules, but the feeling is that they wouldn't have been proposed without some confidence that the authorities will ultimately approve.

No decent renders yet.










planning docs via @loafingoaf


A view of the historic goods shed during renovation in the '00s, with Collins St punching through it in the distance.









pic @Aussie Steve










pic from www.afr.com.au


CBD - West > Meriton Suites Melbourne - 140 King Street > 188m / 58L / serviced apartments / u.c










pic @redden


SOUTHBANK > Focus Apartments - 71-87 City Rd > 166m / 51L / residential / u.c










pic by @JCooza










pic by @deebs

CBD - East > 1 Spring Street Tower 2 > 161m / 38L / office / proposed

Planning authorities are happier with a tweaked design, although heritage approval is still not on the cards due to the impact on the rear plaza of the adjacent heritage-listed Shell House.

This is still at the whim of the planning minister, who speculation agrees is likely to approve it.










pic via @A r c h i











pic via @A r c h i









pic via @A r c h i


DOCKLANDS > MQ Tower > ~160m / 37L / office - u.c











pic by @redden










pic by @deebs










pic by @redden


CBD - West > 600 Lonsdale Street > 155m / 42L / mixed / demo

Demolition seems to have begun on this classy project










Skidmore Owings & Merrill (SOM) and Fender Katsalidis









render via @JCooza










pic by @redden


CBD > 555 Collins Street > 152m / 35L / office / u.c

Victorian forumer @redden has highlighted the historic connections of this central CBD site. Even the hardest-hearted pro-development Melbournian might shed a tear for the loss of the Federal Coffee Palace, a demolition that still smarts 50 years later.










pic by @redden









pic by @redden



CBD - North > 293-303 La Trobe St > 147m / 46L / residential / u.c

This largely overlooked project is turning out ... OK?









pic by @redden

CBD > 85 Spring Street > 142m / 39L / residential / approved

This very prominent site is for sale with previously approved plans for a residential tower.

New renders may or may not survive any future sale and planning (re-)approvals.










pic via @Grollo

FISHERMANS BEND > R.Iconic - 253-273 Normanby Road > 136m / 40L / resi/hotel / proposed & 118m / 32L / residential / u.c.










pic @redden



CBD - North > Queen Victoria Market Redevelopment > includes tower 133m / 39L / mixed / u.c

These refreshingly cylindrical interlocked towers look to have topped out.










pic @wowsim










pic by @redden


CBD - East > 17 Spring Street > 128m / 35L / residential / u.c










pic by @redden










pic by @JCooza


CBD > Wills Place - 17-23 Wills Street > 116m / 35L / resi / u.c

Very obscure project tucked between 90s apartment towers, it looks like it's going to have quite a nice facade.










pic by @redden


BOX HILL > TRIO Box Hill - 851 Whitehorse Road > 117m / 37L, 94m / 30L, 57m / 17L / residential / u.c

Looking forward to this suburban project to climb out of the ground and provide some contrast to the dreaded Box Hill Wall.









pic by @Jack Daniel










pic c/o Hickory

CBD - East > 130 Little Collins Street > 112m / 27L / office / demolition

Demolition is well advanced on this skinny site.










pic @redden










pic via @The Collector



SOUTHBANK > Stature Southbank - 35-51 Hancock St > 108m / 35L / resi / u.c

Speaking of skinny sites...









pic by @redden


DOCKLANDS > Home Docklands > 685 La Trobe Street - 30L/106m, 28L/101m / build to rent / u.c









pic by @redden











pic via Herald-Sun


CBD - East > Wesley Place - 118-148 Lonsdale Street > 156m / 35L / office / completed & 90m / 23L / office / u.c

If I had to guess I'd say this office tower is structurally complete










pic by @redden


CBD > West > Seafarers Place (North Wharf Redevelopment) > 731-739 Flinders St > 17L / 69m / mixed use / approved

Although not exactly high-rise, this project will fill a gap on the North Bank adjacent to Docklands that sorely needs some life.

The heritage shed has been removed for refurbishment and eventual re-incorporation into the development.









pic by @redden










render via @redden




SOUTHBANK > Arts Precinct Transformation

And as special treat, here are the latest renders of the landmark addition to the National Gallery of Victoria: NGV Contemporary, which will sit behind the existing NGV International on St Kilda road at the heart of the arts precinct.

The result of a design won by Angelo Candalepas and Associates et al, the plans have generally won hearts and minds and all we can say is "Build it!"

And build it the Victorian Government will. Money is committed and the wheels are turning. Happy times!

All renders c/o Darcstudios
































------

I told you it had been a busy month!


----------



## Pump71

What an awesome update
So much happening in Melbourne it's unreal


----------



## Pump71

RLB Crane Index latest figures -









A record 813 cranes across the country - RLB | Oceania


Rider Levett Bucknall (RLB) is today celebrating the 20th edition of the RLB Crane Index®. With the construction industry generating over $360B in revenue annually, equating to 9% of Australia’s GDP, it has long been seen as a significant contributor to Australia’s economy. The RLB Crane Index®...




www.rlb.com


----------



## deebs

*STH BNK by Beulah > 355m & 273m / mixed use / proposed*

Another launch event brought a new render of the podium. Other than that, it's back to watching the relocation site for the current tenant progress towards the point they can move in and demo can start on this monster project.

Consensus is that the tall tower's official height above ground is 355m.









pic from Buelah









pic from Buelah


*West Side Place - 250 Spencer St*
269m / 81L / mixed / completed
239m / 72L / mixed / topped out
230m / 70L / mixed / topped out
209m / 65L / mixed / completed

The glazing is almost complete on the final two towers in this very dense and somewhat polarising project.









pic @Jack Daniel









pic Far East Consortium










pic @redden


*Shangri-La & Sapphire by the Gardens - 308 Exhibition Street > 232m / 62L & 219m / 60L / u.c*

There's nothing polarising about this one - everyone agrees it's looking fantastic.

This month has seen signs of the golden swirls that will wrap around the towers at skybridge level.









pic from @Damijanic91


More dancing project managers at the top-out of the east tower...









pic Multiplex via @Damijanic91











pic @deebs


*Aspire Melbourne - 295-309 King Street > 211m / 63L / residential*

There is a lot of love for the way this tower is turning out.









pic @Jack Daniel










pic @redden


*UNO Melbourne - 111 A'Beckett St > 210m / 65L / residential / u.c*

This tower has yet to assert itself in the same way as Aspire - still too early to judge.









pic @redden


*The Queensbridge Building - 84-88 Queensbridge St > 209m / 66L / residential*

Exciting news just breaking that this already appealing residential project looks likely to expand to include a hotel component and a taller tower, making use of a larger site formed through the purchase of the next-door property.

Whether this impacts the rumoured imminent start date or construction will need to wait for a major redesign is uncertain, but the amended project has apparently been given a permit so presumably there are some plans somewhere for a 210m+ tower, hopefully with a similar design. If the penthouse still looks anything like this (it won't), then I'm robbing a bank and buying it.










pic via TheUrbanDeveloper


*Meriton Suites Melbourne - 140 King Street > 188m / 58L / serviced apartments / u.c*

An insider has given us a peek at the base of the tower, with its complex facade.









pic @Dmitarb94









pic @redden


*Focus Apartments - 71-87 City Rd > 166m / 51L / residential / u.c*










pic @Jack Daniel


*60 Collins Street > 164m / 41L / office / approved*

This commercial tower adjacent to a venerable 'gentleman's club' at the fancy end of Collins St has just been approved.

The agreement of said gentlemen was successfully negotiated, but the 1881 Melville House clearly has less influential patrons as it will be largely demolished, and not much more than the facade retained.









pic via @A r c h i


*MQ Tower > ~160m / 37L / office *

The form of this tower and relationship to the plazas and sky-park (part of the fine set of new public spaces that have come from this huge, multi-tower project) is slowly emerging.









pic @A r c h i










pic @redden


*600 Lonsdale Street > 155m / 42L / mixed / demo*

Demo is almost complete and we are chomping at the bit to see this classy office tower start construction within months.










pic @redden











*555 Collins Street > 152m / 35L / office / u.c*

This office project went through a few iterations, each smaller than the last, before settling on what is currently climbing at the west end of Collins St.

400m+









pic via @JCooza


300m +









pic via @db2

200m+









pic via @goodjuju


What we are getting - 152m








pic Charter Hall











pic by @redden

-----


And that's all the action 150m+ in Melbourne this month!


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian developer Matrix Concepts unveils M333 St Kilda in Melbourne*
Chung Ying Yi May 29, 2022 18:05 pm +08








PETALING JAYA (May 29): Matrix Concepts Holdings Bhd launched its latest Australian project called M333 St Kilda on Sunday.

"*M333 St Kilda is our third project in Australia, following M.Carnegie and M.Greenvale* that have been fully sold since they were launched in 2016 and 2019 respectively. Due to the good response of our previous projects, we are confident that there will be demand for M333 St Kilda. The construction works of the project will start in end-2022 and is expected to be completed in the fourth quarter of 2024," said Matrix Concepts chairman Datuk Mohamad Haslah Mohamad Amin at the exclusive preview of M333 St Kilda.









Matrix Concepts unveils M333 St Kilda in Melbourne


PETALING JAYA (May 29): Matrix Concepts Holdings Bhd launched its latest Australian project called M333 St Kilda on Sunday."M333 St Kilda is our third project in Australia, following M.Carnegie and M.Greenvale that have been fully sold since they were launched in 2016 and 2019 respectively. Due...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Beulah and partner Malaysian Nirvana group to bring new Four Seasons Hotel to Melbourne*
> Syafiqah Salim March 25, 2022 19:15 pm +08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beulah and partner Nirvana group founder Kong to bring new Four Seasons Hotel to Melbourne


*STH BNK by Beulah launch event to be held in Malaysia on June 4 to 5*
Izzul Ikram June 01, 2022 22:38 pm +08










> KUALA LUMPUR (June 1): KHK Group and Melbourne property developer Beulah are set to launch what it dubs “Australia’s most anticipated project”, STH BNK By Beulah in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia on June 4 and 5.
> 
> In a joint statement on Wednesday (June 1), KHK and Beulah said the launch event for Australia’s tallest building is to be held at the Four Seasons Kuala Lumpur on June 4 to 5, from 2pm to 6pm.
> 
> The pair noted that the event comes on the back of an unprecedented sales launch in Melbourne a few weeks ago, where more than RM1.2 billion in apartment sales were achieved in one day — which made it one of the strongest single-day apartment sales in Australia.
> 
> “The impressive results come as Melbourne’s property market continues to strengthen; vacancy rates, reaching less than 2%, are at an all-time low post-pandemic and median house prices continued to increase throughout the pandemic.
> 
> “Further, the unemployment rate is at an all-time low since the beginning of the pandemic, and credit ratings are amongst the best in the world,” they added.
> 
> KHK and Beulah noted that there are generous stamp duty concessions available that buyers can take advantage of, which includes the city of Melbourne stamp duty savings on new homes.
> 
> “Eligible purchasers, including investors, may be eligible for a 50% stamp duty waiver under the scheme when purchasing a brand-new apartment at STH BNK By Beulah, but only if the property is purchased before June 30, 2022,” they said.
> 
> Beulah managing director Jiaheng Chan said the property developer is thrilled to have received support from KHK and Malayan Banking Bhd (Maybank) — who financed the project.
> 
> “Beulah is proud to be a partner with KHK and Maybank to bring this development to Malaysia,'' he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, KHK chairman Tan Sri Kong Hon Kong said he looks forward to offering an unprecedented opportunity that is set to push the boundaries of property development.
> 
> “We are thrilled to be able to offer Malaysians the exclusive opportunity to buy into Australia’s tallest tower,” he said.











STH BNK by Beulah launch event to be held in Malaysia on June 4 to 5


KUALA LUMPUR (June 1): KHK Group and Melbourne property developer Beulah are set to launch what it dubs “Australia’s most anticipated project”, STH BNK By Beulah in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia on June 4 and 5.In a joint statement on Wednesday (June 1), KHK and Beulah said the launch event for...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## deebs

Here's the latest of Melbourne's tallest that are under construction plus some random smaller projects (and, of course, the inevitable mention of STH BNK).


*STH BNK by Beulah > 355m & 273m / mixed use / proposed*

Nothing new to report this month, other than these fabulous new renders of the summit gardens.






























*West Side Place - 250 Spencer St*
269m / 81L / mixed / completed
239m / 72L / mixed / topped out
230m / 70L / mixed / topped out
209m / 65L / mixed / completed
It can't be long before the cranes on the final two towers start to come down.

Attention is turning to the public space and podium, which is looking better and better as it approaches completion.

All eyes are on the feature glass wall that should soon appear.
































pic @ deebs











pic @redden












Pic @redden 










pic @*skyscraperami



Shangri-La & Sapphire by the Gardens - 308 Exhibition Street > 232m / 62L & 219m / 60L / u.c

The form of the skybridge is emerging, and both towers are topped out.










pic @mcdomatt 











pic @pawn










pic @Leesome 


Aspire Melbourne - 295-309 King Street > 211m / 63L / residential 

More and more lovely with each passing month...










pic @redden 











pic @redden 












pic @A r c h i 


UNO Melbourne - 111 A'Beckett St > 210m / 65L / residential / u.c 

Starting to express itself and win a few friends.










pic @senza 











pic @redden 


The Queensbridge Building - 84-88 Queensbridge St > 209m / 66L / residential | demolition 


Demolition is underway and hopes are high for construction start this year.









pic @redden 






















Meriton Suites Melbourne - 140 King Street > 188m / 58L / serviced apartments / u.c 


Finally, an unobscured view of the tower.










pic Hickory



Focus Apartments - 71-87 City Rd > 166m / 51L / residential / u.c

Still not ringing my bells. Now topped out.










@Meristem 










pic @Jack Daniel





MQ Tower > ~160m / 37L / office

Hard to grasp what a huge tower this will be for this site.










pic @redden 











pic @A r c h i 


600 Lonsdale Street > 155m / 42L / mixed / demo 

Demo progressing well for this much-anticipated project.










pic @redden 











555 Collins Street > 152m / 35L / office / u.c 

Well into the tower now...










pic @A r c h i 



And here are few randoms <150m...


CBD - North > Queen Victoria Market Redevelopment > includes tower 133m / 39L / mixed / u.c










pic @A r c h i











pic @senza


CARLTON | 1–23 Rathdowne Street | apartments | proposed











pic Bates Smart










pic Urban Developer


SOUTH MELBOURNE | Clarendon Residences, 295 City Road | 37L | residential | proposed











CBD | 17 Bennets Ln | residential | heritage dig










pic @redden










pic via @JCooza 


BOX HILL > TRIO Box Hill - 851 Whitehorse Road > 117m / 37L, 94m / 30L, 57m / 17L / residential / u.c










pic trioboxhill.com.au











pic @Jack Daniel 



CBD > Wills Place - 17-23 Wills Street > 116m / 35L / resi / u.c










pic @Jack Daniel 



WEST MELBOURNE| Gadsden Apartments, 268 Adderley Street | residential | u/c












pic PDG











pic PDG

------

All this, and news that Melbourne has just hung on to its Top 10 Liveable City ranking, despite the ravages of pandemic restrictions and this month's freezing weather!

Ciao for now!*


----------



## Mile1710

Beauty of projects in Melbourne, without a doubt they present a skyscraper every 2 minutes, here in my city we don't even have that, we just recently have one of 170 meters here the municipality supports more horizontal growth a pity, I would like to live in Melbourne it is beautiful, sometimes I have fear when they say that the main top of wild and poisonous animals are in Australia, it terrifies me. I hope to go one day 🥰🦘🌏


----------



## deebs

A very busy month in the Queen of the South!


*STH BNK by Beulah > 355m & 273m / mixed use / proposed*

No news, apart from rumours of some large tenant signings.









render from Buelah


*West Side Place - 250 Spencer St*
269m / 81L / mixed / completed
239m / 72L / mixed / topped out
230m / 70L / mixed / topped out
209m / 65L / mixed / completed

One crane down and one more to go.











pic @redden











pic by @TOWER CRANE











pic @Leesome




*Shangri-La & Sapphire by the Gardens - 308 Exhibition Street > 232m / 62L & 219m / 60L / u.c*

Beautiful!

The cranes will be down any day.











pic Colliers via @JCooza










pic @spinnn




*Aspire Melbourne - 295-309 King Street > 211m / 63L / residential*

Sadly, this one is nearing top-out. Would have loved another 30–40m of this!










pic @redden


*UNO Melbourne - 111 A'Beckett St > 210m / 65L / residential / u.c*

Another addition to Melbourne's jewellery box of coloured glass.










pic @A-brain











pic @Jack Daniel











pic @redden

*The Queensbridge Building - 84-88 Queensbridge St > 209m / 66L / residential | demolition*

Not quiiiite ready to call a start on this one, although clearly site works have begun...










pic @redden










render from Time and Place



*Meriton Suites Melbourne - 140 King Street > 188m / 58L / serviced apartments / u.c*

Happy vibes all round for this neat tower.










pic @redden



*Focus Apartments - 71-87 City Rd > 166m / 51L / residential / u.c*

The weird air-traffic-control tower crown is taking shape.










pic @redden


*MQ Tower > ~160m / 37L / office*

More evidence that this will be a beast of a tower on the crest of "Batmans Hill".











pic @redden

The concave western facade is becoming apparent.










pic @A r c h i











render via @redden



*600 Lonsdale Street > 155m / 42L / mixed / demo*


This one is out to tender.










render via @redden



*555 Collins Street > 152m / 35L / office / u.c*










pic @redden



-------

And now for this month's random extras...


*CBD > West > Liv Aston & The Civic - 7-23 Spencer Street > 112m / 32L / residential, 89m / 20L / office / u.c*

This is a very prominent site at the booming west end of of the CBD, fronting Batman Park and river.




















render via @JCooza










pic @redden


*FISHERMANS BEND > R.Iconic - 253-273 Normanby Road > 136m / 40L / resi/hotel / proposed & 118m / 32L / residential / u.c.*

The first of a two-tower residential development has its haters.

I always try to WUFF (Wait Until it's Flippin' Finished) before passing judgement.




















render via @A r c h i


*DOCKLANDS > Stadium Precinct*

Renewal works are underway at Melbourne's second stadium, Marvel Stadium at Docklands.










pic @A r c h i













---------------------------

And there's another month of development action in Melbourne. Ciao!


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Kennon designs office tower with "solar facade" for Melbourne.


















*






































https://www.dezeen.com/2022/08/02/office-tower-solar-facade-melbourne-kennon/


----------



## Ecopolisia

...Actually, I gave that "thumps-up"-worthy modern mid-rise glassy building above a "love"-emoji,only due to the super wonderful and extraordinary skyline of Melbourne within these newly uploaded 3D-renders of it..lol...I'm just saying..Whatta you know?..🤷🤷😅🙂🙃👌👌👍


----------



## MarciuSky2

Ecopolisia said:


> Actually I give a "thumps-up"-worthy mid-rise builing above a love-emoji,only due to the super wonderful and extraordinary skyline of Melbourne within these newly uploaded 3d-renders of it..lol...I'm just saying..Whatta you know?..🤷🤷😅🙂🙃👌👌👍


Yup , that third render got me shocked with that skyline.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*WilkinsonEyre and Architectus Unveil Design of New Wellness-Focused Office Tower in Melbourne.



































*

Global real estate developer Hines has announced the launch of _600 Collins_, a new premium-grade office tower in the heart of Melbourne’s central business district. The tower will be designed by international architecture practice WilkinsonEyre and Australian architecture and design firm Architectus, with a strong focus on wellness, workplace, and optimized tenant experience, while integrating best practices in all facets of environmental, social, and corporate governance. 









WilkinsonEyre and Architectus Unveil Design of New Wellness-Focused Office Tower in Melbourne


600 Collins, a new premium-grade office tower in the heart of Melbourne’s central business district will be designed by WilkinsonEyre and Architectus.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Paragon Apartments / Fender Katsalidis Architects.












































*






















































Paragon Apartments / Fender Katsalidis Architects


Completed in 2021 in Melbourne, Australia. Images by Willem Dirk Du Toit. Paragon is a residential building on a prized corner of Melbourne’s CBD that tells a multi-layered narrative of the city’s past, present, and future....




www.archdaily.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Australia 108 / Fender Katsalidis Architects.


























*



















*

























*




































Australia 108 / Fender Katsalidis Architects


Completed in 2021 in Southbank, Australia. Images by Peter Bennetts, Willem-Dirk du Toit. Australia 108 is a sculptural Melbourne landmark by Fender Katsalidis – standing as the Southern Hemisphere’s tallest residential tower at a height...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Skyportz announced Australia’s first electric air taxi vertiport.








*










Skyportz has unveiled a modular vertiport design by Contreras Earl Architecture that can be deployed anywhere in the world.

Only a week after Australian vertiport business Skyportz revealed intentions to build the country’s first network of air taxi terminals in Melbourne. The company launched a database assessing and categorizing prospective urban air mobility (UAM) infrastructure locations throughout the world. The business was also stated during the Globe Air Taxi Congress in Istanbul, Turkey. It has opened its property partner database to accept registrations from possible vertiport locations everywhere in the world.









Skyportz announced Australia’s first electric air taxi vertiport


Skyportz has unveiled a modular vertiport design by Contreras Earl Architecture that can be deployed anywhere in the world.




parametric-architecture.com


----------



## deebs

It's been a few months since the last major update - this is a quick look at the 200m+ club, including an important new entry!


*STH BNK by Beulah > 355m & 273m / mixed use / proposed*

A major milestone (LOL): the car dealership occupying the site has finally moved to its new premises, clearing the way for demolition to begin!

Plenty of up-beat pronouncements over the last few months from the developer about sales and so on, as you'd expect - will we see the wrecking balls by Xmas?












*West Side Place - 250 Spencer St*
269m / 81L / mixed / completed
239m / 72L / mixed / topped out
230m / 70L / mixed / topped out
209m / 65L / mixed / completed

Finishing touches on the middle towers of this massive development will soon bring the whole project to a close.









pic @Wilko











pic @deebs


*Shangri-La & Sapphire by the Gardens - 308 Exhibition Street > 232m / 62L & 219m / 60L / u.c*

Nothing but superlatives for this classy, classy pair.










pic @Wilko











pic @Malvern3144


*Aspire Melbourne - 295-309 King Street > 211m / 63L / residential*

Speculation is rife that this sleek project is going to end up a little taller than planned, already seemingly higher than the nearby 209m WSP tiddler.











pic @melburn21











pic @deebs


*UNO Melbourne - 111 A'Beckett St > 210m / 65L / residential / u.c*

This one gets a bit lost among the gallery of coloured glass in the northern cluster, and maybe that's not going to be such a bad thing...











pic Gizmo Drones via @melburn21










pic @Jack Daniel

*The Queensbridge Building - 84-88 Queensbridge St > 209m | 66L | residential | u/c*

Super excited to flip the status of this one to under construction!

Not only does it have a great neo-deco vibe, but it will drive a bunch of street-level improvements in the roadway undercroft and surrounds.

And it will be Melbourne's 30th tower over 200m!











pic @worzil
























---------------

That's everything 200m+ u/c in the Queen of the South!


----------



## Elster

"The Beulah" is just proposed, or also is approved ?

Build it already! Melbourne has already top notch skyline.


----------



## deebs

It's a landmark project that has been announced and re-announced by the developer alongside the State government, and while it hasn't had formal planning approval it would be astonishing if the authorities didn't wave it through once the design is completely finalised. It was only fairly recently that the developer obtained the adjoining site and tweaked the project design to accommodate it, so I suspect they are waiting to the last minute to lock down the final plans and have these formally given the green light.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*V-Leader Plans $90m South Yarra Mixed-Use Development.*

Melbourne-based developer V-Leader has filed plans for a $90-million premium mixed-use office and retail development.

The developer acquired the 906sq m site at 189 Toorak Road, South Yarra in August last year with a permit in place for a 12-storey office and residential scheme. 

The new plans are for an 11-storey development with three levels of retail space at the base and almost 7000sq m of office across seven levels above, which would also accommodate V-Leader’s headquarters once completed.












https://www.theurbandeveloper.com/articles/v-leader-south-yarra-mixed-use-development-application


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Iconic Melbourne intersection to be transformed.*

A nine-storey mixed-use development has been proposed to rise above the future Town Hall metro station in Melbourne’s CBD.

Designed by Hassell, the building will envelop the historic Young and Jackson Hotel, established 1861, and will introduce new commercial office space, retail offerings and eateries to the precinct.


















Iconic Melbourne intersection to be transformed


A nine-storey mixed-use development has been proposed for one of the most recognisable sites in Melbourne's CBD.




architectureau.com


----------



## Barbz4life

I herd rumors that st kilda could also joining the skyline with Melbourne creating the tallest building in Australia apparently supposed to be taller than STH BNK nearing 400m is that right renders wont show until 2024 apparently there going to have a super tall I herd someone say it?


----------



## Barbz4life

🥰🥰🥰


----------

